# Legends of the Elemental Ones



## Mewtwo

Interested? OOC thread is found here
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_<All Elementals, the meeting will commence in half an hour. I suggest you all head out and move over here, but discreetly, please. We don't want any attention attracted.>_ Ellie telepathed from the abandoned church in Hearthome. She went to the podium at the top, barely hovering above the ground, waiting for the others to arrive. Espio nudged her leg.

_<Well now, you'll finally get to meet people of your own kind.>_ Espio, her Espeon, telepathed to her.

_<Yes, finally.>_ Ellie sighed. _<I just hope this goes as planned.>_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gary was sitting in the living room. His sister, Ellie, was out with friends today, so he didn't know what to do. He flicked through the channels, trying to decide what to watch. He sighed, as all of his friends were either busy or away on vacation. It was Saturday, his day off from working in the Government. He was so happy they let him in right after he graduated from high school; he wanted nothing else but to help society.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

In his office, David Goodwin was examining the daily report. There was nothing out of the ordinary.

That was what irritated him. There was no news of any captured Elementals. All that was there was a few rumors here and there, but that was to be expected; in every society, where there were laws of capture, there would be rumors of whatever it was that they were trying to capture. Granted, every sighting that Goodwin had acted on turned out to be a false alarm, or a scam in hopes for a reward, so there were bound to be many, many falsifications.

_These Elementals... are very crafty,_ he thought, _most of them are likely able to hide their powers from the public eye... they can easily appear as normal citizens. With this new Law, the ability to hide is essential for them; to call it a requirement would be a grave understatement..._

The man stood up and stared out his window, which overlooked Hearthome City. He could see many humans and pokemon going about their daily lives; for all he knew, he could be staring at every single Elemental in the entire region.
----
In an ally of Hearthome, Andrew Demak and Lycis, his Weavile were slowly walking to the Church.

"_Shouldn't you be happy about what's happening?_" Lycis inquired, "_We're about to meet some of our own kind!_"

"No," Andrew stated bluntly, "I don't want this. I never wanted this. What good is this power if everyone I ever knew rejected me for it?"

"_Well, these people won't reject you for it,_" Lycis pointed out, "_They'll welcome you for it. Isn't that what you want?_"

Andrew chose not to answer, instead breaking into a run.

"_I'm going to take that as a 'maybe,'_" Lycis muttered, before breaking into a run after Andrew.


----------



## Flora

Phoebe skipped toward the church in Hearthome, Romulus the Poochyena tagging along beside her.  She was excited and was smiling moreso than usual.

_What is it, miss? _asked Romulus. _You seem to be all smiles._

"Cause there's more Elementals, Romulus!" Phoebe replied, perhaps a bit louder than she should've. "I don't need to hide my powers anymore!"

Romulus stopped and sighed. _Well, miss, you'd still need to hide them. Yes, they're your allies, but suppose someone who's not your ally sees you using your power_? _You'd be caught for sure!_

"Well, Phoebe said, twirling her hair around her finger, "I'll deal with that if it happens."


----------



## Mercy

Running, which was harder than it looked because she was in heels, Lucille quickly tried to get to Hearthome City. It had just been a little while before that she heard a voice telling her to meet at the church. _I hope it's not just me going crazy_, she thought. _But then again, it could be another Elemental using their power._ At first, Lucille had been hesitant to even go, but of course her curiosity got the better of her.

Entering the city, she slowed down and walked at a normal pace. She didn't want to stand out too much, although she was panting pretty hard. Lucille had made her way to the church, her hand on the door, she closed her eyes and caught her breath. Inhaling, she opened the door and went inside. Every step she made, the clicking of her heels against the floor echoed. "Fashionably early?" she whispered to herself.

Her blue eyes flashed around the room, and stopped on a girl at the front of the room. She was floating? Her heart started beating rapidly. This was it!
-------------------------------------------------------------
Staring dreamily out the window that showed only a small portion of Hearthome City, Hailey was quite enjoying herself. If there was one thing she liked to do was people watch. She found people interesting, but there was always that lingering thought in her mind. _Are they here?_ The thought had always bothered her, and she wanted nothing more than to find that out for herself. She wanted every one of those Elementals off the streets.

Hailey snapped back to reality. She had work to do.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew and Lycis skidded to a halt in front of the Church.

"Are you sure that we should do this?" Andrew said, making one last attempt to convince Lycis that this was a bad idea, "What if it's a trick, and there's some sort of Elemental hunter in there. You saw the news; Goodwin's been cracking down-"

"_You really think someone could fake a telepathic message?_" Lycis remarked, "_I don't think most Psychic pokemon are capable of doing that to humans. This is the real deal, Andrew. Now get in there!_"

Andrew very hesitantly entered the Church to see that two other humans had already arrived. One of them was floating.

"Yep," he muttered unenthusiastically, "this is it."


----------



## Anomaly 54

As the green dinosaur flew over the city, the passenger pointed to a place down below "There, Bananaphone!" The dinosaur began to glide down. Thankfully, not many people took much notice, Tropius were far from rare and many people flew to the city every day. He jumped off, as well as his Breloom, Bouncer, and recalled Bannanaphone. "Come on, Bouncer." The two walked down the street, up to the church. 
_"This must be the place"_ The fungi said. 
"Yeah. Come on, I think people are inside already!" 
The two dashed into the church, ignoring the fact then whenever they ran past a flower, it went into full bloom.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie watched as people started arriving at the church.

_<See, Ellie? I told you they would show up!>_ Espio telepathed to Ellie.

_<You all have shown up earlier than expected. Since there are, in my speculations, many left, just sit back and relax, enjoy yourself, make a new friend or something. Heck, you can even have training battles in here for all I care.>_ Ellie said telepathically to the few who had arrived. She proceeded to stop floating and sit cross-leggedly.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Sure, make a few new friends," Andrew muttered, "it's not like they'll abandon you at the drop of a hat."

"_As I've been saying, I don't think these ones will,_" Lycis said, "_they're just like you, and-_"

The Weavile realized her mistake the moment the words came out of her mouth, but didn't get a chance before Andrew grabbed her collar.

"What makes you think they could be anything like me?" he snarled, "Elemental status notwithstanding, these others... they don't seem nearly as... you know what, forget it." he muttered, dropping Lycis, "I'm sorry."
----
Goodwin, having just finished reading the daily report, decided to take action.

The Head of Government activated his PokeGear, and scrolled through a list of employees that were active today. Selecting one of them, he began to make a call.


----------



## Mewtwo

((I won't choose Gary, as others need to post >.>))


----------



## Mercy

((Yeah, I'll let someone who hasn't posted yet, who has a Government character take that. :]))

Hearing what the girl had said, Lucille decided to take her advice. She saw a boy, who must've been only a couple years younger than her, and slowly made herself over to him. He seemed to be fighting with his Pokemon. She was a bit cautious, but she extended her hand. "Hey, I'm Lucille," she said with a bright smile. This was a bit... awkward. She never really had much social interaction with other teenagers. "So, um... what kind of Elemental are you?"


----------



## Solstice

"Are you sure?" Zero replied to Jonas.

"It has to be... I don't think that even a normal psychic can communicate with people this far, much less if they don't know them. I'll just take my chances. Haven't seen others of my own kind yet, anyway..." 

Jonas and his Aggron, Zero, were located just at the outside of Hearthome.

"That voice told me to meet at the church. Hopefully, no one will be able to detect me as an Elemental."

Jonas walked through the gate below Hearthome, not too far away from the church. He walked to the church, and entered.

"Uh, hello?" Jonas said, hesitently.


----------



## Wargle

((I talk in normal font, Crobat telepaths and thinks in Plum. Yes each 'mon gets a different color according to type and color. OOC in Red))

"It is about time the other Elementals recognize my power. They see how much they need me and send for me right away." Wallace said to his Crobat "Come on Shadow! You're so slow!" _Must you always be so arrogant? They're probably meeting to discuss what to do about the Government. Goodwin is becoming a real problem._ Telepathed the bat. "Now that's just silly. Why would they do that?" questioned the teen. _If I had hands I would be facepalming right now._ groaned Shadow. _Here's the church. Be quiet about everything. Act normal. Or at least act like you._

Wallace swung open the doors with a loud thud. "Heeello people! I am glad you recognize my power and wish for me to join you."

_I wonder if I wait a few minutes then fly in if they'll think I'm a wild Crobat? Doubt it. Oh well. Here we go_ Shadow sighed.

((For those of you who read Warriors and are on the second/third series, yes, I'm making Wallace like Berrypaw/Berrynose and Shadow like Hollyleaf around Berrynose))


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin burst open the glass double doors of the Government's headquarters in Hearthome City. "Sorry I'm late," he apologized breathlessly to the receptionist. "Where's the boss?" The female receptionist, who was in their early twenties, pointed wordlessly to her left. Seeing the door that read "DAVID GOODWIN, DIRECTOR" in boldface font on a gold plaque, Frank headed inside. "Hey, so, I got your call on my PokeGear," he said, as casually and unmindful that he was speaking to his boss as usual. "What did you need me for?"


----------



## Solstice

"Heeello people! I am glad you regonize my power and wish for me to join you."

"Uh... Yeah, that's the reason..." Jonas mumbled.

"Apparently you haven't noticed that we're all Elementals, here?  For all you know, someone could be just as strong as you, or stronger. But nevermind that."

"..." Zero was just keeping quiet, thinking of how much of an idiot Jonas was for even saying that.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"It's the Elementals, as much of a surprise as that may be," Goodwin said, facing away from his employee, "all my Law has done is bring about a slew of fake reports in hopes for a reward, and press reports of myself and this Government that are... unpleasant.

"Only recently did I realize that we have few of our own men working to find these Elemental. That... is unfortunate, to say the least. I believe that we have let the Law do its own work: inspire citizens to find Elementals. It's very clear now what the next course of action must be: this Government must begin to hunt down Elementals themselves.

"That's where you come in. I want you to begin hunting the Elementals. It can be done personally, if you so wish, or you can have others help you. It doesn't matter, so long as the job gets done. That is all."

_And if this fails, I do have one last Law to enact, but I would prefer to avoid using it... it would be very tedious to get passed._
----
It took several seconds for Andrew to realize that there was someone talking to him. Even as he noticed this, several others began to arrive in the Church.

"_Andrew, she asked you a question,_" Lycis stated, "_and despite what you've been saying, I still stand by the fact that we need to get to know the others._"

"Yeah, I know," Andrew said. Addressing the girl, he said: "I'm an Ice Elemental. I was known at one time as Andrew."


----------



## Mercy

When the doors swung open and a voice said "Heeello people! I am glad you regonize my power and wish for me to join you", Lucille jerked her head around to see who had appeared. Her smile just got wider. _I love the enthusiasm!_ And then she turned her head back to the boy, who was called Andrew. "An Ice Elemental? Ooh! I'm a Water Elemental, so hopefully we'll get along great," she responded, hopeful.
---------------------------------
Hailey had heard the commotion of Franklin bursting into the office and was immediately curious. She peered out of her office and watched him as he dashed into Goodwin's room. _Hmmm... What was that all about?_, she thought, wondering if she would find out the answer to the question. She sighed and flopped back into her chair saying aloud, "I kind of hope he doesn't get a really cool assignment when the rest of us have to be in our offices."


----------



## Pwnemon

"Hunt the Elementals... you mean like kill them? 'Cause I don't think I want to kill anybody. Or do you mean just find out who they are and tell you? I can find out who they are, I'm fine with that. But then what are you gonna do? Are you gonna like throw them in prison or kill them or torture them or-" Stepping in, Jack Oswald tried to calm Franklin down. "Don't worry. You just have to tell us who they are. We'll handle the rest." "Oh, okay, I can handle that," said Frank, and left the building. Walking along, he noticed a large amount of people gathering near Hearthome Church and decided to check it out. Seeing a guy and a girl a few years younger than him talking, he stopped to ask them what was going on. "Hey, what's happening at the church?" He directed his words at the girl, whom he thought was rather attractive.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Jack, inform Franklin that whatever we will do to the Elementals is not of his concern. It should have never _been_ of his concern. He had his orders. All he has to do is follow them.

"You should also inform him that if things continue to... deteriorate as they have, violence will likely be necessary. I have very little doubt in my mind that these Elementals have an idea about who their fellow Elementals are. Doubtless that they are planning some way to become perfect beings..."

Goodinw turned to face his right-hand man. "But we will deal with that when it happens. Simply relay the message, and that will be that."

_I do hope that I do not have to be involved in this personally,_ he thought, _should I end up in the public eye, things will get a lot more difficult in terms of maneuvering ability._


----------



## Mercy

A man had come into the church and went straight towards Lucille, asking her a question. _From the way he asked, it almost seems like he doesn't know about the Elementals meeting here_, she thought cautiously. _I shouldn't say anything that gives me away, just in case._

"Don't people usually meet in churches?" she asked. "We're just a group of friends is all, why are you asking?" Her head turned slightly to the side in a questioning manner and she had a slight unfamiliar feeling in her stomach.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Jake shook his head at the arrogant fool who had waltzed in and yelled out "Heeello people! I am glad you regonize my power and wish for me to join you"
"Eh...whatever. C'mon, Bouncer" They sat down in an aisle. As he did so, he noticed a man talking too a boy and girl. _He must be an Elemental too?_ Jake thought. He reached down and hit the button on each Pokéball. All burst open, spilling their contents into the aisle. Tropius, Vileplume, Bellossom, Leafeon and Exeggutor all came out. 
"Hey guys! Who's up for some training?" Bouncer asked.
Boom Boom the Exeggutor nodded.
"All right, lets go!"
The two Pokémon took up positions in the aisle and got ready.
"Boom Boom, use Egg Bomb, Bouncer use Thunderpunch. We're going to practice moves you don't usually use, so they are actually useful to know. Ok, go!"


----------



## Mewtwo

((The excact reason this is taking place on a Sunday in roleplay is so no one is suspicious.))


----------



## Pwnemon

"Oh, got it," said Franklin. "You know, you should work for the government, the way you dodge questions like a pro." He laughed, but then his PokeGear rang and he stopped to pick it up. "Hello?" he asked. "This is Jack. I want you to know that it isn't your business what happens to the elementals, but rest assured they will be treated humanely. Actually, what do you say to a raise? 50 cents an hour?" "That sounds great!" said Franklin. "Thank you. Goodbye," replied Jack. Hanging up his PokeGear, he apologized to the girl. "Sorry, that was my friend," he said. "By the way, I never got your name. Mine's Franklin," he said, holding out his hand.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew's attention was briefly drawn to what he assumed was another Elemental sending out all of his pokemon. _If that idiot blows our cover..._ he pushed the thought away. He couldn't make himself look suspicious in front of this other fellow.

_He's definitely not one of ours, given how he doesn't seem to have been drawn here by the call. And his comment about joining the Government... no, that can't be right. I'm certain he's not an Elemental, but..._

He exchanged a glanced with Lycis. He couldn't say anything to her, since that would give him away, but the look in her eyes was a warning enough.

_I can't do anything right now; anything I say could raise suspicions about why we're all_ really _here._


----------



## Mercy

On edge, Lucille gave a fast worried look at Andrew, and then her attention went back to Franklin. _Government? Ugh, I'm guessing that's supposed to be a compliment_, she mused. "Well thank you," she started, grabbing his hand and shaking it, "My name's Lucille." Oddly enough, she smiled, showing her teeth like she always did. She suddenly didn't feel as threatened anymore. _As long as we play this right, he shouldn't suspect a thing... I hope._

_And what was that thing with his PokeGear all about? Maybe I'm just overthinking it? I dunno..._


----------



## Pwnemon

"Hi, Lucille," said Franklin. "You can call me Frank if you want." Turning to look at the Pokemon by her side, he said, "That's a good looking Vaporeon you have there. Aren't you at all worried about letting it outside of its Pokeball? I'm not doubting you as a trainer, but there are a lot of people who would love to take a Pokemon that nice. Anyway, who's over there? Is he your boyfriend?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew was a bit taken aback, and took a few involuntary steps backward. Lyncis, on the other hand, began laughing, or whatever the Weavile's equivalent for laughing is.

"Shut it," Andrew muttered. To the one identifying himself as Franklin, he said: "I barely know her. She just happened to be here when I was. That's all."

"_That's oddly specific._"

"Shut _up._" Andrew snarled, "You're making us all look bad."
----
"Jack," David said, "did Franklin happen to mention where he was in your conversation? I do believe that I may need to see him myself."

_After all, his words weren't the most inspirational..._


----------



## Mercy

Before Franklin had pointed it out, Lucille had completely forgotten that Illiamna was out of her PokeBall. Illiamna walked in front of Lucille and wrapped her tail around her legs, as if she were claiming her. But the reason Lucille was so forgetful was probably because of the question Franklin had asked her. And she was as shocked as Andrew was, although, she was slightly amused by it. "No, nothing of the sort, no," she replied.

"And as for Illi, it's nothing to worry about. There's no way I'd let something horrible happen to her." Her smile was still plastered on her face.

"More like the other way around," Illiamna whispered, just barely enough for Lucille to hear. Her words were icy, as she was quite protective over her trainer.


----------



## Wargle

Wallace was about walk over and slap the guy who said that to him, but shadow interuppted him. _Don't It will arise suspicion. Be more worried about the guy releasing alll his Pokemon and mentioning joining the Government._

_grenngh Fine._ Wallace telepathed, _But if that guy makes one more remark I'll put poison in his food. And not the human kind._ He smirked the thought of using his Poison powers against the guy. He decided to sit in the pew behind where a guy and a girl were talking about something boring. _Stupid lovebirds_ he thought. _Hrrng whatever. Of all the other humans in humans in the world why must HE be the elemental of Poison?_

((Grenngh is my onomontopea of making a deep throated growl when annoyed.

Also I'm behind Mercy and Pwnemon.))


----------



## Solstice

The person just gave a smirk.

'That gives me the creeps...'

"You obviously don't know, do you?"

"What?"

"That guy that you were just talking to, he's more than obviously pissed."

Suddenly, Neon released himself from his Pokeball, a talent he had learned.

"What up, Jonas?" 

"I just arrived at Hearthome's church- it would seem that some Elementals are here." Jonas replied.

"Just like you?" Neon asked.

"I guess."

"So... I wonder why all the Elementals were called here. Is something going on?"

"I guess we'll find out soon."


----------



## Pwnemon

"Oh, okay. Just friends then? Got it. That's what they all say," he teased, then his phone rang again. "This is Jack again," said the man on the other end of the line. "Oh, hi. Why do you have to call every five seconds? I have a life, you know." "Well, until five o'clock, your life involves working for ME, which means trying to find elementals. Anyway, David wanted me to ask where you are." "Oh, I'm at the church. There's a lot of people here." "Have you found any elementals yet?" "No." "Are you really trying?" "Not really." "Do you realize that if not for your union contract I would have fired you two years ago?" "Every day." "Good." And with a click, Jack hung up the phone. "I think we'll need to get somebody else on the job as well. Why _did_ you give it to Franklin in the first place?"
~~~~
Turning back to Lucille, Franklin apologized. "That was my friend, yet again. Can he _not_ find a better time to call than when I'm talking with a girl? I mean, really." Franklin turned around when someone sat down behind him. "What's your name?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Simply because he was there," Goodwin calmly replied, "I really did think he had more conviction than this. It was... foolish of me to think otherwise.

"You are correct, however. We will indeed need others. Others that can get from here to there very quickly..." Goodwin calmly dropped a pokeball from his belt. Once it hit the ground, his Starmie known as CT appeared in a flash of light.

"CT, one of my employees is currently failing to lead an investigation of Elementals at the Church. I would like you to find that employee..." as Goodwin said this, he opened the window overlooking the city, "and remind him that he has an investigation to lead. If you find anything suspicious, signal me."

Without a word, the Starmie shot through the open window, and began to move toward the Church. Closing the door, Goodwin then said: "Now then, we will see exactly what has been keeping Franklin occupied at the Church."
----
"Who is it that keeps calling you?" Andrew asked Franklin, "and more importantly, _what_ is he calling you about?"

"_Don't you think you're being a bit paranoid?_" Lycis pointed out, "_For all we know, this guy could be a random, curious bystander._"

Andrew glared at Lycis, as a way to signal the Weavile to stop talking. Lycis opened her mouth to retort, then decided that Andrew was getting more and more on edge, and a continuing pushing of his buttons could cause the boy's powers to start sparking up again.


----------



## Mercy

Lucille put her hand on Illiamna to keep her at ease. "There's something I don't think is right with him," the Vaporeon said, giving her trainer a stern look. Lucille sighed, "You think the same thing for _everyone_." She liked Franklin, he was nice. Illiamna gave a small growl.

"Well, I think that boy over there is right to be suspicious." Illiamna pointed her nose at Andrew. And, oddly, Lucille couldn't exactly disagree. She was curious as to why he was always talking to his friend. "Yes, I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound rude or anything. But why does your friend keep calling?" she asked, turning her head. She _really_ didn't want to sound suspicious or accusatory of anything, she liked talking to Franklin.


----------



## Anomaly 54

In the short span of two seconds, Boom Boom was on the floor, legs flailing wildly as the electricity shot through his muscles. "Way to go, Bouncer."
_"Well sorry, but you said we had to practice!"_
"Whatever." He looked at his other Pokémon. Disco and Vile were dancing, with Verdian watching, amused. Tropius was behind them chuckling.
"Ok, guys, you've had your fun, come on, into the Pokéballs" 
The Pokémon, with the exeption of Verdian, dissapeared. The Leafeon nudged him. "Hey, Verdian. I just thought I'd have someone out who _won't_ try to smash through the walls. Ya know? Well, we might as well just sit here, since we have nothing better to do."


----------



## River

Blake sighed and walked out of the alley he had been standing in, "Are you sure its safe, Fantom?" The dusclops by his side nodded. He took another breath and walked towards the entrance to the church. Fantom's eye glowed red, 
"There are a number of people in there as well as a few pokemon, none seem dangerous for the time being." Blake breathed in and stepped through the doorway and into the church, he saw several people gathered around some pews. A Vaporeon sat at the foot of a girl about his age.

------------------------------------------------

Zack gazed out his office window, "Where are you?".
He did this everyday, he hoped for a sign that his brother was still alive out there.
after five more minutes of gazing out his window he turned and returned to looking over reports in case one of them contained any information about an elemental.
Nearby his companion, Blade, trained against a dummy.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie felt the sharp pang of... secrecy and lies; the Government was in the church. She picked out the ones she could sense powers from, and telepathed. _<There is Government among us! Hide your powers, stay normal.>_


----------



## Solstice

Jonas got the message. "Guys, don't say anything. The Government... is here." He whispered down to his two Pokemon.

The two Pokemon just winked in return.


----------



## Pwnemon

"Oh, he's just a guy from work," dismissed Franklin casually. He turned as a Starmie came into the church. "Aaaaaaand that would be my boss's Starmie. I'm supposed to be working right now. Sorry, I have to go. I wouldn't want you to get splashed when it Hydro Pumps me in the face." Excusing himself, he got out of the pew and left the church, the Starmie following.

Heading back to the office, Franklin knocked on Goodwin's door. "Okay, what is it that you want?" he asked.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"I sent CT there to remind you that you weren't assigned this job to do idle talking, or whatever it was that you were doing at that Church. Judging by the lack of a signal from CT, you must not have found an Elemental. But tell me... what did you find?"
----
Andrew couldn't resist a smirk as Franklin left the Church, the Starmie at his heels. Then, the words of the man suddenly hit him in the face.

"He just said that was _his boss'_ Starmie," he realized, "and if he _is_ a Government member..."

"_That was_ Goodwin's?" Lycis realized, "_The Director was spying on us?_"

"I don't think he was spying on us. I just think that it was a signal for him to come back. The fact of the matter is that Goodwin knows, or soon will know that there's a gathering at the Church."

"_It's a Sunday-_"

"And this is _Goodwin_," Andrew retorted, "If he gets suspicious, things could get very ugly, very quickly."


----------



## Wargle

Wallace was sitting behind the lovebirds when one spoke to him. "My name is... Wallace." he answered. Then he recieved a telepath from the same person who sent the first one. _Hmm. It comes from the girl._ telepathed Shadow. _She must be an elemental too. Pose a distraction to the government official. Whoever he is. _ "What's going on? When is the service going to start?" Wallace asked, "You drag us all out to a church, sending us a letter saying you have a grand idea about making us all rich and just sit there?"

((IDK if government is actualyl still in the church so I made wallace think so. Clever lie away. And can other Elementals/Elemental Pokemon hear our Pokémon or us telepath to each other. [[Like, could Andrew hear me telepathing to Shadow? Or just him. everyone?]] Andrew was an example.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"_Wait,_" Lycis said, "_We might be jumping to conclusions here._"

"What's there to _not_ jump to?" Andrew hissed, "That's Goodwin's Starmie. End of-"

"_It_ isn't _the end of the matter,_" Lycis pointed out, "_We don't really know the structure of the Government. Even if that is his boss' Starmie, how can we be sure that his boss is Goodwin? That guy could be part of some sub-section, and the Starmie could belong to the head of that sub-section._"

"But-"

"_And even if that's not true,_" Lycis cut off, "_we can't start spouting off that Goodwin knows we're here, which we don't even know for certain. We don't want any panicking._"

"Fine," Andrew conceited. Hearing another person demand to know when the meeting started, he turned to the one at the head of the podium, and said: "That guy does have a point. I think everyone that's going to attend this service is already here, so why not start it already?"


----------



## Mercy

When she heard that there was Government there, Lucille's suspicions of Franklin increased. She had seen the Starmie come into the church, and she was a bit excited as she saw it because it was a water type. But the feeling died as she found out it was Franklin's boss' Starmie. And as he left, Lucille found herself disappointed. She liked having company, someone she could talk to. "Good riddance," Illiamna spoke, rather happy he had left. Lucille frowned, "That's _mean_, Illi."

Her head turned quickly as another person entered the church. "Another Elemental?" she whispered, wishing it were true. She strongly liked the idea of having many people just like her being together. She shook her head, listening to the other inquire when the "service" start. She, too, was wondering why were called her. Why now?


----------



## Mewtwo

((You can speak to all Pokémon, however, telepathic messages are only for the reciever(s).))

"Patience, I wil speak when it is time." Ellie said using her real voice. "We are still waiting for others vitally important to the plan." Ellie felt proud of herself for going along with the lie so perfectly.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Who else are we waiting for?" Andrew inquired, carefully choosing his words in case Government agents were watching, "I think that everyone that wants to be here is here right now; anyone who's not here clearly has other things to deal with."

"_So in other words, anyone that doesn't care about the Elemental cause, or is being pursued by Government agents._"

Andrew chose not to respond to that, fearing a full response would alert any non-Elementals.


----------



## Anomaly 54

As Jake relaxed in the pew, Verdian decided to go speak to a Vaporeon not far away. 
_"Hi there! I'm Verdian, what's your name?"_


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie noticed that the government had left.

_<Everyone, since it is five minuted past time to tart, I will start anyways, despite not everyone is here.>

<I thank you all for making it here today, as I was kinda fearing none of you would. Thank you for caring about your own kind.>_ Ellie paused for a second. _<Now to start with, I would like to know what Elemental you all are without having to read your mind, as I terribly hate doing that.>_

"So, while we wait, what is your favorite type of Pokémon?" Ellie said in her real voice, mentally winking at the rest that that was a cover-up in case anyone was listening in.


----------



## Anomaly 54

"For me? Incase you didn't realise, its Grass. Verdian and Bouncer are perfect examples." Verdian, having heard his name, said bye to the Vaporeon and jumped onto Jake's lap.
"Although I do like Fighting types as well, probably because I like Bouncer so much"


----------



## Pwnemon

"Well, nothing much, really. There's some kind of group gathering or something. I don't know whether or not it was suspicious, but everybody seemed sorta on edge when I asked what was going on. Seemed like it would raise some questions. I'm going to go back there and see what I can find out if it's okay with you, David. I mean, Mr. Goodwin. Sorry."

Proud that he had figured out a way to go back and talk more with Lucille, he strutted out of the headquarters and headed back into the church. Sitting down where he previously was, he started talking to her again. "So hey, sorry about that. Where were we?"


----------



## Mewtwo

((You're fine, Pwnemon, in fact you're helping with the plot.))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

David waited until Franklin had left, and then dropped another pokeball. This time, his Yanmega, Arizona, appeared in a burst of light.

"Watch him, but don't let yourself be seen," Goodwin ordered. Arizona paused as CT gave a few short humming noises to inform the insect, and then Yanmega flew off.

"Now, we will see exactly what this meeting is all about" Goodwin said, "and just what it was that they were all 'on edge' about."
----
"I'm-" Andrew started to say, but was cut off as Franklin ran back into the Church.

"_Not again,_" Lycis muttered, "_what's he doing back here?_"

Andrew again, didn't respond. Instead, he addressed the one at front: "I prefer Ice-types, as one of my most faithful pokemon here, Lycis, is an Ice-type."

"_Oh, stop. You're making me blush,_" Lycis said. Andrew couldn't tell whether or not she was being sarcastic.


----------



## Solstice

"STEEL FOR THE WIN!" Zero yelled, yeilding no reply from Jonas. 

"Steel, no doubt, though my next  choice would be Dark." Jonas said, causing Neon to give a small grin.

"This should be over quick, hopefully. I just want to see what thid is all about..." Neon mumbled to himself.


----------



## Mercy

Illiamna had seen that a Leafeon, by the name of Viridian, had come up to her and asked what her name was. She raised her ears, and surprisingly came out of her colder shell. She was somewhat pleased that this Leafeon had come over to her, seeing as they came from the same family of Pokemon. But he had left all too quickly. "Illiamna," she said as she watched Viridian go back to his trainer.

As this was happening, Lucille had noticed that Franklin had come back. _Oh good!_ she thought, her smile ever present. "I'm glad you're back," she blurted out. _Wait! I didn't mean to say that!_ Her cheeks started turning a bit red, much to her embarrassment. She tried to compose herself and answer the girl's question. "Oh, w-well, my favorite has to be Water."

_Ugh, stupid me. I just stuttered! As if that wasn't noticeable_, she thought, wanting to hit her head against the nearest wall.


----------



## River

Blake laughed to himself, _Hey, dont be mean, Blake!_ Blake swung around to see his Froslass had let herself out, _Dammit Arctica stop doing that, I swear you'll give me a heart attack one day._ he heard Fantom laughing to himself, _You be quiet_. He turned back to the girl who had asked the question in the first place, "My favourite would have to be ghost." He looked over to the person that had just walked through the door, 'Whats he doing back here?' he moved over to the corner of the room his two pokemon following closely behind.

----------------------------------------------------

Zack looked over the information once again and sighed, 'More false reports.' he stood up and stretched his back before walking towards Goodwin's office. Blade stopped his training and followed him to the door. Zack knocked on the door and waited for a reply.


----------



## Wargle

"Well I personally prefer Poison types." Wallace said nodding to Shadow. "Shadow here's my best pal. The only other poison type I have is Reaper but I hope to expand later." Wallace noticed Shadows eyes fire up as he said the name Reaper. Just the mere mention of the Gengar's name infuriated the Crobat. The two had always been rivals, even since they were Zubat and Gastly. But when Shadow trained with Wallace instead of Reaper, the rivalry grew into a full blown war.

"Easy now Shadow. He isn't around now. He's safe inside his Pokéball" Wallace told the Crobat. _Kekekekeh! That's what you think!_ telepathed a voice. soon, Shadow's shadow morphed into a Gengar. The two Posion types locked Glares, Reaper's wide grin not improving. _Hey Big boy, wanna play? Kekekekekeh!_ taunted the spirit _COME HERE YOU!_ respodned the bat. Then Shadow and Reaper began to fight. Qallace hurried up and grabbed Raper's Pokéball and returned him "Glad that's over" he sighed.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin suddenly heard another knock on the door. Still staring out the window at the city beneath, he declared: "Enter."

_Now then, Arizona should be at the Church right about now. Let's see what sort of results he turns up about this meeting._
----
Before Franklin could answer, Andrew's attention was drawn by the Crobat and Gengar who belonged to what he suspected was the Poison Elemental fighting amongst themselves. Finally, when the trainer calmed them down, Andrew shook his head in disgust.

_That Elemental already looks like he's going to be problematic in this quest... I get the feeling that he could even be the one that blows our cover. Furthermore-_

As he was looking at a stained-glass window, a sudden flurry of movement caught his full attention behind it. There was something out there.

"Lycis, do you see that thing outside of that window?" Andrew whispered.

The Weavile intently looked at the window out of which Andrew had seen. After a moment, she shook her head.

"You don't? I could have sworn-" he turned around, but this time, whatever it was out there was not there.


----------



## Mewtwo

((





Brock said:


> Qallace hurried up and grabbed *Raper*'s Pokéball and returned him.


XD))


----------



## Coloursfall

"Oh god, I'm late! Come on, Sammy..."

Cherry rushed through the city, her red hair bouncing around her ears and feet clattering on the stones of the sidewalks.  She weaved through the meagre crowds, her Flareon trailing along behind her, the wide eyes of the gas mask shining in the sunlight.  Other people seemed uneasy about the gas-masked Pokemon, avoiding her as well as her trainer.

As soon as she reached the church, Cherry adjusted her sweater and pushed the door open, stepping in carefully, Sammy right behind her.  The pair stood just inside for a moment, scanning the crowd inside carefully. This was the place, huh... Cherry looked down at Sammy.

"Do things look safe to you?" She asked quietly.

"Ksshhhhh--huhn." Was the only reply, along with the hiss of air escaping the mask over the Flareon's face.

"Good," Cherry said, sighing, and leaned on the wall, watching.  Sammy sat next to her feet.


----------



## River

Blake glanced at the door as yet another personn arrived, a flareon sat at her feet but it had a gas mask over its face. He shifted his gaze back over to where Franklin was sitting. Froslass drifted aimlessly through the church until she came across a Weavile and its trainer whom she decided to greet, "Hello, I'm Arctica."

--------------------------

Zack pushed the door open and stepped inside, Blade following behind him. "Sir, I have a request. I've been in that office looking over the same reports for three days, I would like to ask if I would be able to do some field work for a while." He stood to attention and awaited an answer.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin briefly glanced at Washington, who had been standing alert in a corner of the room since this all had started. After a moment, he looked at Zack and spoke:

"I do need a few more eyes and ears out in the city. Very well. You may carry out work in the field for a time. Simply call me if you find anything suspicious."
----
Andrew's attention was still focused on the stained-glass window, even though the movement outside of it had not appeared since Andrew had pointed it out to Lycis. Because of that, it took him several moments to realize that a Frosslass was speaking to him.

"Ah... hello. I'm Andrew, and I prefer the Ice-type. Which I can see that you are."

"_Smooth,_" Lycis commented, "_Very smooth._"


----------



## Mercy

Illiamna was curious about the new company. She had noticed a Flareon come in with her trainer just a moment ago. She left Lucille, but making sure to keep an eye on Franklin. _I don't trust him at all_, she thought, growling. Immediately stopping her growling as she approached the Flareon, she gently bumped noses with it. She didn't want to seem threatening in any way. Sure, they were the opposite types, but still from the same family. "Hello," Illiamna murmured.
------------------------------------
At this point, Hailey had seen many people walking in and out of Goodwin's office. "I bet they're getting the task of going around looking for those Elementals," she bitterly whispered. She rested her head on her hand, dreamily looking out at Goodwin's door. She wasn't exactly well known there, but was it worth a shot? Sighing, she got up saying, "It's worth a try."

She walked out of her room and over to the door. Knocking on the door, she held her breath. Hailey let herself in, somewhat nervous. Being in front of authority did that to her. "Sir? I was wondering if it were possible for me to go around the city in search for Elementals. I think I'd actually serve useful in this investigation." She guessed Franklin was the leader of the investigation, as it would explain the commotion earlier where he kept dashing in and out of his office. Surely if he had someone like Franklin report to him that he would allow her as well?


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Without turning to face the next employee that had asked for field work, Goodwin simply said: "If you must go into the field to find Elementals, then so be it. I have only a few others out in the city. One more shouldn't do any harm."

He continued to look outside at the City, watching for Arizona to give any sort of signal indicating that he had found something.

_That meeting at the Church that he was talking about... it could just be a coincidence, and I'm overthinking the entire thing... or it could be exactly what I have been looking for.

All I need to do is wait for any sort of indication. It doesn't matter if it's from Arizona, an Employee I assigned, or one that I didn't assigned and happened to see something incriminating. Once I get the signal... I will make my move._


----------



## Mewtwo

He took out his Pokégear and dialed Goodwin. "Hello, Goodwin. Do you need any help with anything? Maybe help with the Elementals or something?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ellie looked around. Something not right was definately going on. She decided to proceed with caution. "My favorite is the Psychic-type, like Espio here.

_<Aww, you're too kind.>_ Espio sarcastically telepathed to Ellie.

_<That's not like you, Espio. You need to keep calm and quiet anyways, ic case someone accidentally realeases their powers...>_ Ellie realized she was floating about an inch off the ground. She quickly landed. _<...like that..._>

_Way to go, Ellie. The impostor in here probably noticed.>_

((DM EDIT: She's been floating for a few minutes.))


----------



## River

A grin spread across Zack's face, "Thank you, sir." he dodged around the girl who had just stepped through the door and dashed into his office. He grabbed his bag and left the building. 

After walking for about five minutes he stopped outside a church and peered through the doorway. Franklin was chatting with someone inside and there were several trainers inside. 'Leave it to Franklin...' he continued walking down the street until he had done a loop of the block, he stepped behind the church and moved around it then ducked under a stained glass window and stopped. 'Here should be a good vantage point.' Blade sat down and watched the way they had come in case someone followed them.

---------------------------------

Blake caught a glimpse of someone out of the corner of his eye, he turned his head but whoever it was had left.


----------



## Coloursfall

"Huuuuurh. Kssssh." Was all that came from the Flareon, the gasmask muffling most of her voice. She wagged her tail and bumped the nose of her gasmasked face against Illiamna's muzzle gently.

Cherry smiled down at the Vaporeon for a moment, then scanned the room again. Most of the people seemed to be younger than her, and she chuckled a bit.  She flipped her hair out of her face a bit.

"We're talking about your favourite type...? Mine's fire. My name's Cherry, nice to meet everyone." She said, voice not too loud, but strong and clear.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

He'd seen it.

Arizona had seen, if only for a few seconds, one of the humans levitating on its own accord, shortly after she announced that she liked the Psychic-type of Pokemon.

Remembering what CT had told him, Arizona pulled away from the Church's window, and flapped his wings, producing a bright silver gust of wind. It would be one that would be easy to spot from across the City, whether one was a human or Pokemon.
----
Goodwin's thought were interrupted by the sound of his PokeGear. He looked down and was surprised to see that it was Gary Little, an employee that was off for today, that was calling.

He answered immediately. "Good day, Gary. I thought you had today-"

That's when CT and Washington became very, very tense. Both Pokemon shot toward the window, which hadn't been closed after Arizona left. Both of them floated outward, and that's when Goodwin saw the silver wind that had been brewing up.

It happened to be brewing up near the Church..

"Gary, you may search for the Elementals. I recommend that you start your search at the Church. I will meet you there myself."

He immediately disconnected, and turned to Washington and CT. He quickly climbed on top of Washington, and said: "Let's go. We have a service to attend."

Washington wasted no time in floating toward the Church.
----
Everything happened so quickly.

Andrew had been wondering how best to speak to this Frosslass when one of the normal windows shattered, and a silver gust began to fly through the opening. It didn't take long for Andrew to realize what had happened.

"_Silver Wind,_" Lycis noted, "_Something out there just used Silver Wind._"

Andrew barely had time to react to that when another voice rang out.

This voice was one that Andrew knew well. It was a voice that he along with so many others had heard on public announcements.

It was the voice of Director David Goodwin.

And it was coming from outside the Church.

"Greetings, Elementals."


----------



## Mewtwo

Gary turned off his Pokégear and hopped on his bike. The church wasn't too far away from where he lived. When he got there, he saw Goodwin already there. He stepped to the door, and looked up at everyone. _Wait... isn't Ellie here?_ he thought right before he saw Ellie at the podium.

"Greetings, Elementals." he heard Goodwin say.

"Um, sir... my sister's in there... so if you do anything bad, _please_ don't hurt her.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Greetings, Elementals." she heard an all-too-familiar voice say, right before her brother appeared at the door. "CRAP!" she yelled. _<Everyone, call out your Pokémon. Create a distraction, _anything._ We need to get out of here and somewhere safe. Fast.>_ she telepathed to the other Elemantals, calling out her Pokémon in response to het own orders. _<Guys, create a distraction. Now.>_

"Got it!" her Pokémon all responded at once, using various moves to make it certain there was escape.


----------



## Solstice

"Silver Wind. Something just used Silver Wind."

"Huh?"

"Greeting, Elementals."

"Dammit, Goodwin found us..." Jonas said to himself.

"We're in trouble..." Zero replied.

Edit: Postninja'd.

Jonas decided to send out his others only if he needed to; Neon and Zero were his strongest, so they would be durable, and they had a big moveset, making them everything but limited.

"Neon, Zero, I'm sure you've been looking forward to this somehow. Do whatever you can to make a distraction- Nothing specific. Do whatever you can."


----------



## Mercy

Illiamna was confused about the mask, but she wagged her tail in response. That's about the time someone came into the church saying, "Greetings, Elementals." She growled lowly. Would it be suspicious if she ran over to her trainer? It didn't matter, she had to get to Lucille! She rushed over to where Lucille was, wrapping her tail around her trainer's legs. "This is bad!" she exclaimed, looking at Lucille.

Her whole body was suddenly hot. She didn't know what to do, how did their cover get blown? If she stayed where she was, would they think she was an Elemental? "I don't..." Lucille started. Then it hit her, at least, what she thought was true. She stared at Franklin, her eyes burning. _Was it... him? Did he expose them all?_ she thought, not wanting to believe it was true. But she couldn't exactly deny it either. And then she heard the girl saying they needed to create a distraction. "Illi, you know what to do."

Illiamna nodded, and then started using different moves.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Yes! Hailey was excited on the inside, but she didn't show it on the outside. She calmly left his office, just about the time she heard him say something about the church. She quickly burst into a run, she didn't want to miss anything. "I'm... so... close," she said, panting in between her pauses. _These heels aren't making it easy either!_

She finally burst through the doors of the church to see quite a scene. There were people everywhere. Were they all Elementals? But Hailey couldn't focus of the people, she was too busy worrying that she'd get hit from the Pokemon attacks.


----------



## River

Blake heard the voice from outside, he knew something bad was bout to happen. 'Oh shit!' he returned Froslass to her pokeball then turned to Dusklops, _We need to get out of here_. Dusklops nodded, _but we cant just leave these people here_. Blake nodded, he and Fantom could easily get out but he didn't think the others could as easily. He rubbed his temples in thought. 'I hope I dont give myself away here. not like last time...'

---------------------------------------------

A silver wind blew across the path Zack had taken. "Greetings, Elementals." 
'That was Goodwin' he reached for a green and black pokeball(Duskball) on his belt and released a purple spiked pokemon, "Doom, go in and keep an eye on things, make sure they don't escape," the Haunter nodded and phased through the wall. Zack and Blade ran about to the front of the building but before they got there a large Black blob appeared in front of him and reshaped itself into a Charizard. The Charizard opened its mouth and released a silent roar. "What the..? Blade, Psycho cut!" Blade leaped forward and swung down but the blade slid harmlessly through the pokemon and it vanished. 'Illusions?' Zack continued around the side of the building and around to the front.

((Illusory pokemon, not always a good thing. Especially when Blake is stressed, feel free to have illusions appear to your characters. Up to you))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"If your sister is not an Elemental, then she has nothing to fear. If she is among them... I am sorry, but the Law is clear."

It was then that one of the Elementals deployed all of her Pokemon, and they began to use their various attacks. Goodwin sighed. "I expected as much."

He then dropped three more pokeballs. The first to open released Oregon the Tyranitar.

As the others opened and sent out Delaware the Clefable and Iowa the Magnezone, Goodwin simply pointed at the Church and stated: "Attack."
----
Andrew was rooted to the spot in fear. Ever since he'd been chased out of his own home, he'd made escaping the Government a top priority. He'd always avoided speaking to anyone, so as to not attract the attention of the Government. He'd kept to a life of secrecy.

And now...

"_Andrew!_" Lycis snapped, "_You heard the girl! Send out all of your pokemon!_"

Slowly, as if in a trance, Andrew picked up a pokeball from his belt, and threw it. Once it opened, a Dragonite, whom he called Eltanin, burst out.

That was about when the Tyranitar appeared, and the moment it did so, a wind blew from behind the behemoth. As the wind blew, it brought sand. This was only to be expected, as the Sand Stream power of Tyranitar took effect instantly.

"Lycis," Andrew said, still shocked, "Get the Tyranitar with Ice Punch. Eltanin, get ready with Dragon Dance."

He slowly dropped another one, deploying his Steelix, Kalhai.

"Kalhai, cover us with Iron Tail. You can resist the Sandstorm, so you should be able to provide protection.

"Get ready to move. We need to escape somehow."
----
Goodwin watched as the Elementals began to start attacking with their varying pokemon. They were panicked from Goodwin's sudden appearance, no doubt, and that's what made them all the easier to target.

"Iowa," Goodwin ordered, "Magnet Rise. CT, Thunderbolt. Delaware, Protect. You'll need to buy time for your conditions."

CT was the first to comply, firing off a stream of electricity randomly into the Church.


----------



## Mewtwo

_<Okay, create distractions, like Explosions or something. Something to get us out of here unnoticed.>_ Ellie telepathed. "Raiden, Flash!" she yelled as her Raichu set off a blast of light, blinding the mojority of the people. _<Everyone who can, break a window or something while everyone's blinded and get out!>_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"I'm pretty sure she's not..." Gary said before he reailzed Ellie was fighting... for the other team. The Elementals. "No, no, no..." he muttered to himself.


----------



## Solstice

Jonas looked around, and noticed a hole in the wall, most likely from a stray attack.

"C'mon, guys, we're escaping!" Jonas' Pokemon suddenly stopped and followed him through the hole.

"Let's just see if the others get out..."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Harhar battlescene! WHOO

~~~

There were several murmers around the church as a voice rang out "Greetings, Elementals."
"Damn!" Jake quickly called his Pokémon out. "Guys, we need to get out, now! Bouncer, Verdian, Bannanaphone, use Brick Break, Energy Ball and Strength to break down the wall. Boom Boom, Disco, Plume, use Protect on the windows and doors!"

Bouncer and Bannanphone slammed into a wall, causing it to shake. A ball of natural energy smashed into the wall, making a small crack. Meanwhile, the broken window and the door were covered with shields. A sandstorm suddenly whipped up and Pokémon were called out. "Boom Boom, get the other elementals over here, now! Keep going, guys!"
Finally, the brick wall gave way and collapsed. "Come on everyone!" Jake yelled, hoping over the rubble.

~~~
Edit: Postninja'd


----------



## Mercy

Unfortunately, Lucille was one of those people who was temporarily blinded by the flash. She couldn't see anything, she didn't know what was happening! Illiamna stopped, seeing as something was wrong with her trainer. It was the way Lucille was trying to feel around for something that she recognized. The Vaporeon pushed her muzzle into her legs, trying to show her which direction to go. 

Lucille's vision was slowly coming back, but she could only see a little bit out of the corner of her eye. With the help of Illiamna, she made it to the wall, but she couldn't tell where a window was at all. _Ugh! What is happening?!_ she thought, frustrated and slightly frantic.
-----------------------------------------
Hailey had also seen the flash of light and was also blinded. She managed to grab a Pokeball from her pocket and let out one of her Pokemon. She couldn't tell which one it was until she reached out to feel. It felt fuzzy, so she deduced it must be Fira.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Then you have your orders," Goodwin said, "The Elementals are to be captured, Dead or Ali-"

A sudden, bright flash cut him off. Even outside the Church, he had to shield his eyes form the glare. Oregon and CT also moved backward, away from the light.

Despite this, Goodwin was pleased to see that Iowa had successfully used Magnet Rise, and now he along with Washington and CT were floating. They were ready

"CT, Hydro Pump. Oregon, Earthquake. Washington... Bullet Punch."
----
"Wait!" Andrew yelled, even as the flash took effect. With the sudden bright light, Lycis stopped her ice Punch short, while Kalhai's Iron Tail struck one of the interior sides of the Church, causing the structure to rumble.

"I don't think any of us can see!" Andrew yelled over the ensuing chaos. The Sandstorm was building up, and he could see Eltanin being pelted by the harsh sand.

"This isn't helping! And besides, we still need to deal with-"

He was cut off as the ground began to shake. As far as he could tell, Kalhai was hit harsh by the sudden Earthquake, but Andrew couldn't see where the Steelix had been flung after the shockwave. Lycis let out a sudden cry of pain, and Andrew realized with a dawning horror that whatever had just happened, something terrible had hit her.

"Lycis? _Lycis?!_"


----------



## Coloursfall

"Greetings, Elementals." 

Cherry spun at the sudden interruption, and Sammy's head whipped around as well, another 'kssssh' of air escaping coming from her. Cherry's hand was at her belt even before the mental plea came to her, and she plucked three Pokeballs from the five occupied ones there.  The Pokemon inside emerged in a burst of light; a Riolu, Clefable, and Mismagius materialized next to Cherry, whose mane was starting to crackle with flame.

"Okay guys, this is gunna be a difficult one, but we've been through worse. Jody, set up a Double Team. Emil, we need you in medic-mode; anyone gets hurt, you handle it. Sable, smash the nearest window for escape. Sammy, Fire Spin; cut off the building's access for the Govvies," She ordered, calm and collected.

The Flareon was the first to react, spouting a steam of fire as she charged out the door, laying the Fire Spin around the attackers as best she could. She hissed at them, mane blazing bright. The Mismagius cackled and soon had two more clones appeared, and the three ghost-types hovered over Sammy.

Cherry, following her Riolu and with the Clefable trailing her, rushed to a window, trying to not fall as the ground shook violently. Sable planted a powerful kick to it, and it shattered.

"Okay! Let's go!"


----------



## River

Blake snapped out of his thought and clicked his fingers. He looked up and pulled a duskball from his belt, "Sable, Dig!" a Sableye appeared and upon landing dug a wide hole down into the floor. "Go, Froslass" without unclipping the pokeball from his belt he sent out his Froslass, _Create Illusions of us all sneaking out through the windows, once everyone is out follow me, ok?_ Arctica nodded, _Got it!_ he turned to Dusklops, _Fantom, I need you to use protect on the doorway so we have a safe way, okay?_ Dusklops nodded and floated to a spot near the doorway and began to weave a shield of energy over the doorway as a bright flash filled the room. Blake covered his eyes.

-----------------------------------

Doom watched as a Sableye dug a hole and was about to attack when he noticed the form in the corner, 'Zack?' he thought he looked out the door and there was Zack again, 'What the hell?' it floated over to the trainer he thought was Zack on the outside of the church, evading the battle going on.

Zack watched Doom float out of the church with a puzzled look on his face, "What is it?" Doom just shook its head and returned itself to its pokeball. "Okay.. that was weird," suddenly a bright flash shone from the church and he was forced to cover his eyes.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

The ring of fire surrounded the Church, giving a moments protection before the Hydro Pump fired by CT doused the Fire Spin.

Arizona had seen this, having flown away from the Church when the fire had appeared. He had also seen something that his Master had not: in the flash-blinded Church, in which the glow was slowly fading, one of the Elementals, one that had a Vaporeon near a wall, nearby another, who was nearby a Weavile that was nearly knocked out.

_This will do,_ Arizona thought. The Yanmega then let off a high-pitched screech, on that caused several windows to fragment, but it also would alert the nearby to the trapped Elementals.
----
"_Lycis?!_ Where are you?"

As the glow began to fade, Andrew began to see the Church around him again, which had taken a harsh blow from the Earthquake.

As had Lycs, as Andrew saw. The Weavile had been knocked over, and, from the looks of things, been struck by several pieces of debris from when Kalhai had hit the side. As for Kalhai, the Steelix looked worn down, but quickly got back up once it saw the wounded Lycis.

"We need to get going," Andrew said, recalling the Steelix, "This is getting very bad, very quickly. Eltanin, get ready to move."

Andrew quickly looked around the Church for any sign of escape, and that's when he saw Lucielle, who, along with her Vaporeon, were also looking for an escape route.

Andrew started toward her, hoping to find an escape route, when the windows above him suddenly exploded, raining shattered glass down. Moments after that, the wall right near the entrance exploded, and Andrew saw the reason why:

Goodwin's Metagross had opened a route to escape with its Bullet Punch, but it had also given room for Government pokemon to enter.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Jake dived out from the church as a heap of explosions rattled it."Oh man, this is bad!" He ducked back behind the rubble as a man on a Rapidash rode up. The horse ran straight past him. "Thank Arceus." He turned around and counted his Pokémon. Only five. He stuck his head inside the church, but he couldn't see Boom Boom. "Boom Boom, get back here, tell them through telepathy!" The Eggplant ran through the door.
_"Sorry"_ He mumbled _"I got caught up... I'll tell them"_ He closed his eyes.
_<All elementals who arn't outside, there is an exit in the back corner of the church>_

~~~

Cory rode up to the church as quickly as he could from Veilstone City. When he hopped off, the church was in ruins. "Ahh... that's not good. Apocalypse, go in through the wall. Rairai, Hax, go with him. Draco, Torchie, Halo, with me. The Dragonite landed and the Blaziken hopped off his back. The man dismounted Halo the Rapidash and went inside via a broken window. His Aggron, Apocalypse, smashed through the opposite wall. "Guys, block all entrances, now!" Halo and Rairai both went to the front, Draco flew up and landed on the rafters, Torchie and Apocalypse both went to a large hole in the wall, and Hax simply hovered over Cory's shoulders.

~~~

Oh yeah, in the OOC thread, the link to Zach's profile and the link to Cory's profile are both post 40, which isn't either signup form. You may wanna fix that


----------



## Mercy

Lucille's vision had half-returned. She was still seeing dark spots that still impaired her vision. She heard the sharp sound of the windows shattering, so she ducked her head as the glass flew down. Illiamna rushed towards Andrew, tugging at him gently. "Help her," she hissed, not knowing whether he could understand her or not. Then she quickly rushed back to Lucille. "Hurry, there's a broken window near you, try to go through it if you can see."

Lucille felt her way to the window, but it was the wrong one. This window had a partially cracked pane, so she tried using her weight to break it. She stepped back a few steps, and then rushed through the pane. The glass broke, and half of her body was outside of the church. Illiamna was still inside trying to push her legs through.
--------------------------------
Hailey's vision had almost completely been restored. She grabbed all her Pokeballs and let all of her Pokemon out. "Try to make sure they don't escape!" she commanded. Fira immediately rushed after the first Elemental she could find.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew heard the signal, but at the same time, he saw the Metagross charge at Lucielle, who was still trying to escape.

Thinking quickly, he deposited the wounded Lycis in front of Eltanin, and tossed another pokeball, this one containing Volantis, his Manectric. The Manectric dove in front of the Metagross as it unleashed a Thunderpunch at Lucielle's Vaporeon. The Punch sent Volantis back a few meters, but did not deter it from unleashing an electrical blast of its own.

That was when several new pokemon landed in front of all the exits, sans the one Lucielle was trying to get out of, which the Metagross was slowly advancing towards.

"Eltanin, get that Metagross away!" Andrew yelled, "Get rid of-"

A Houndoom landed on top of Andrew before he could finish the statement. Andrew had most of the wind knocked out of him by the attack, but still managed to croak: "protect them both, Eltanin. Get Lycis out of here and protect Lucielle."


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin had been in a daze for a long while. Seeing his boss outside, he wondered, _Goodwin? Why would he be here?_ He knew he certainly hadn't told him there were elementals. He didn't even _know_ there were elementals. Then the horrible realization struck him: He didn't know, but that didn't mean nobody else did. Somebody else must have tipped him off; there was a meeting of elementals going on the whole time!

Snapping out of his reverie, Franklin went to action. He looked around for an escape route with Goodwin's Pokemon blocking the door. Everything was in a frenzy. He couldn't look two feet in front of his face without seeing a Pokemon, or a flame, or something else. He was caught in a complete war zone. Running to the side of the church, he ran back and forth looking for something to escape from, when he saw Lucille half-hanging out of a window. "Hold on!" he shouted as he pushed her, then jumped out after her. "Sorry about the roughness," he apologized. "Run away from the church, and fast! Don't stop anywhere until you get out of Hearthome, this is where the Government's headquarters are. I do work for Goodwin, as I assumed you guessed by now. I have to go around front now and attack or else I'll probably be fired. Don't worry, if anyone is still in there, I'll do a royal job of screwing up." With a wink, he said, "See ya later, Lucille," and ran to the front of the church.

Reaching his boss, he said, "You do realize I was in there, right? Why did you attack? And who tipped you off? I didn't even know they were elementals. Well, I guess it doesn't matter. Go! My Pokemon!"


----------



## Mercy

"Thank.. you," she said, not knowing if he heard her. The whole time Franklin was speaking to her, her vision slowly returned to the way it used to be. Although, she couldn't take his advice. He was very nice though, and she had a strange feeling inside her. She shook it off. She saw the Metagross that was nearing towards her, but as she looked inside the church, she saw Illiamna's limp body, as she had either fainted or was extremely weak. "Illi," she muttered, a bit sadly. She grabbed a Pokeball and withdrew her, a red aura enveloping her body back to the ball. Then she took out a Great ball, and let out her Nintales, Seven. 

"Seven, help Andrew!" The Ninetales responded by rushing through the window frame and over to the boy.
-----------------------------------
Among the chaos, Hailey saw that Fira had managed to pin down one of the Elementals. "Excellent!" she exclaimed. However, Seven unleashed an inferno from his mouth at Fira. He was sure to be careful that Andrew wasn't in the blast range. Fira didn't respond to being attacked at well, as she immediately got off Andrew to dodge Seven's move. She growled, about to unleash a power of her own at the Ninetales.


----------



## Pwnemon

Running inside the church to attack, Franklin saw that Ice elemental wrangling with a Houndoom. _Hailey's Houndoom,_ he realized. And Lucille sent in a Ninetails to fight it off. "No, Lucille!" he shouted. "You HAVE to get out of there! I'll tell everyone else the same thing! Don't risk it! I can go free everyone on," raising his fingers and making quotes in the air, he said, "accident." He continued, "Goodwin won't attack me, I'm on his side, remember? You all just get out of there. You could get hurt or captured!" Sending out his own Cerberus, he shouted, "Get that Houndoom! I'm sure that some elemental is making it or something! Go!"

Sitting back at his office, Jack wondered what was happening at the church. _If only I was young enough to go in the field again,_ he mused.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Mewtwo, I'm going to bring up the other thing I was telling you about in PMs))

"I was aware of such a thing," Goodwin calmly said, "but there was a large number of Elementals meeting at that Church. I knew that if I were to launch an attack, now would be an optimal time.

"Now then, I believe I must finish this. Iowa, ready a Magnet Bomb. Delaware, Meteor Mash. The time has come to-"

He was cut off by yet another screech from Arizona. The Yanmega had found an Elemental, one that Washington couldn't handle on his own.

"Never mind that," Goodwin calmly said, "only Iowa needs to attack. Everyone else..." he signaled for them to return to him. Even Arizona, who flew over and hovered by the Director's shoulder.

Once that happened, Iowa gathered energy in front of him and unleashed a blast of steel. The attack flew through an opening in the Church, and...
----
Andrew thought that the end had come, but he felt the Houndoom knocked off of him, and Andrew saw that this was thanks to the Ninetales of Lucielle.

_She helped me... she's the first person that's helped me since I've become what I am... even if it was only done because I told Eltanin to protect her..._

He knew what he had to do.

"Thank you," he whispered. He slowly got up, recalled Kalhai, and turned to Eltanin. "Get her out of there, and take these with you" he said, placing all six of his pokeballs, three of which were empty, in Eltanin's arms, next to Lycis. "Volantis, go with Lucielle."

Volantis was taken aback, "_But how do you expect to-_" he was cut off by another Bullet Punch from the Metagross. This one sent him sprawling back even further. Just as he got up, the Magnet Bomb struck him, and he was knocked to the ground again.

"Just _go!_" he yelled, several ice crystals building around him as he said this, "we don't have time to argue. Lycis is in pain, lest you forget, and we don't know what happened to the others. We need to buy time."

Eltanin then realized what Andrew was about to do. "_No_," the Dragonite said, "_Andrew, you can't-_"

"_Go!_" Andrew yelled.

Knowing that nothing would deter him from what he was about to do, Eltanin turned to find one of the exits, and quickly flew out of it, just as Franklin arrived in the Church.

"Well, you backstabber," Andrew hissed quietly, "you'll get what you wanted for coming here."

With that, he slowly staggered out of the Church. The moment he exited, he was surrounded on all sides by Goodwin's pokemon.

"Well, now, what have we here? An Elemental that decided to escape in the wrong direction?"

That was from Goodwin. Andrew looked defiantly at the leader and said: "No. An Elemental that knew where he was going... and one that wants to make a deal with you."


----------



## River

Blake moved his arms and found he could atleast see partially. he looked about and saw the boy who had said he was an ice elemental laying on the floor, _Arctica, Fantom, follow me_. Blake took a breath and jumped down the hole that Sable had dug and followed closely behind his pokemon.

-----------------------------------------

Zack moved his hand away from his face and shook his head, spots danced in his vision, he saw one of the elementals jump down a hole, he the fastball from his belt and released his Luxray, "Spark, follow him" he rubbed his eyes again as the Luxray ran into the church and leapt down the hole.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Cory was just beggining to enjoy himself when his cellphone rang. He opened it up and a text appeared
*Structural foundations weakened. It's going to collapse*
"Ah..that might be a problem." He muttered. "HEY BOSS, WE NEED TO GET OUTTA HERE, IT'S GUNNA COLLAPSE!" He yelled.
His Pokémon, thankfully, all heard him and retreated through wherever it was they were guarding and made their way around the church to where he was. Draco crawled through a hole moments later. "Guys, stay back. When it collapses, we need to search for any survivors, and capture them, ok?"

~~~

Jake grimaced. "Verdian, Bouncer, go that way. Boom Boom and Bannanaphone go that way and Disco and Plume stay here with me."
The Pokémon split up. Bouncer noticed a human girl outside the church, judging by the rips in her clothes, it looked like she'd crawled through a window. "Hey, she's the one with the Vaporeon!" Verdian said.
"Lets go then." Bouncer nodded, and the two Pokémon headed over to the girl.


----------



## Mercy

With the success of distracting Fira enough to make her stray away from Andrew, Seven quickly fled back to Lucille. Her window of opportunity to escape was running out, but she _had_ to stay just a bit longer. She was waiting for Andrew to escape, but... he didn't? "W-What is he doing?!" Lucille asked aloud. It was too late for her to do anything, Andrew was surrounded, so she did what she absolutely hated to do: she gave up. There was nothing she could do for him now. Lucille felt dampness on her arms. She had been so emotional that she didn't realize she was making water fall on her.

Then she noticed two Pokemon, a Breloom and that Leafeon from earlier. "Pokemon that were separated from their trainer? Come on, we need to find him or her for you," she started, as she went to turn away to escape.
-----------------------------------------
Seeing that Fira was no longer needed in the capture of the Elemental, Hailey called her back. She was mentally kicking herself, because she knew she wasn't going to get any credit from her superiors. _Oh well_, she mused, _I'll get my chance._ Even she had a smile on her face when she realized this Elemental was surrounded. "Finally..."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Bouncer shook his head. "No, not seperated, finding other people who escaped!" At that, he grabbed her arm with one arm and pointed the way they came with the other. "My trainer is around there!"

((Short post is short, but I can't really do Jake or Cory for a while, so...

Also, I'm assuming that all elementals can understand all Pokémon?))


----------



## Pwnemon

Running around the church, Franklin took advantage of the frenzy to try and help people get out. Noticing an Elemental jumping down a hole, he released Blatal. "Follow him down," he commanded. "Help that guy get out!" He grinned with pride as he saw his Scizor skim under the belly of Zack's Luxray and get into the hole. "That's how to go," he whispered to himself. Checking that his houndoom was still engaged with Hailey's, he set off to find others, and quickly ran into the Psychic type. "You called this, didn't you?" he asked. "Well, know that Hearthome is the home to the government's headquarters! Now GET OUT!" Sending out Wonderbird, he said, "You're Psychic, she's Psychic. Use your psychic power together or something but I don't want to see you in here again!" Discovering a hole in the back of the place, he sent out Grenadon. "Go, explode that hole!" he said. "That way not only will it be bigger, bu it should attract some good attention away from the elementals." Seeing his Pokemon moving along at a sluggish pace, he picked up his Forretress and hurled it. "Get over there and do it!" Wheeling around, he was horrified at what he saw. Andrew, the Ice elemental, was talking to Goodwin. Examining what remained on his belt, he saw the PokeBalls for Fatty and Electro, neither of which would be good at what he was about to do, but he had to do it anyway. Picking the yellow and black Pokeball, he released Electro. "Go, Thundershock on him!" he said. He watched yellow electricity arc from the Ampharos, but it missed. Deciding he had no time for a second chance, he headed toward the back of the church again. He felt a vibration when he was about halfway across the church. "Good, he did his job." Reaching the now much bigger hole, he recalled the fainted Pomemon. He then went back to Goodwin, hoping he still maintained a somewhat good standing. He announced, "I have pokemon after the Ghost and Psychic. Other than that, one is fighting some clone of itself and another is fainted. I gotta go, I'm not fit to battle anymore." and with that, he headed to the side of the church, where he saw a nasty scene. Goodwin's Metagross was trying to attack Lucille. _Oh, Lord,_ he thought _Here goes nothin'._ Sending out his last Pokemon, he shouted, "Go, Fatty!"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Pwnemon, Andrew's not knocked out. He's about to make a deal with Goodwin))

Goodwin was about to ask Andrew what sort of deal we was about to make, when he heard someone else yell that it was going to collapse.

"Washington, get out of there!" he yelled, "It's going to fall apart!" While he knew that this would alert the other Elementals, he could not under any circumstances lose Washington. Washington was vital to his success.

A moment later, he allowed himself a small smile as the Metagross shot out of the Church. Knowing that he was out of harm's way, Goodwin turned to the still surrounded Andrew.

"Now then, what sort of deal did you want to make? And before you answer, I would like to remind you that I am a busy man, since I need to still find other Elementals that aren't doing what you're doing."

"Well, that's just it," Andrew said, "those others are your end of my deal. Let them go."
----
Volantis heard Goodwin yell that the whole thing was about to come down, and turned to follow Lucielle as she was leaving the Church.

The Manectric paused for only a moment to look back at the surrounded Andrew. He knew what his trainer was planning, but he was furious about it. He didn't want Andrew to endanger himself, even if it was for...

No. He couldn't stop to think about that. Not right now. Volantis turned back around, and ran out of one exit. He needed to find Eltanin and the other Elementals.
----
Goodwin would have killed Andrew right then and there if he wasn't so shocked by the audacity of his demand.

"Why..." he paused to compose himself, "why would you demand such a thing? What could you possibly have that would make me want to do such a thing."

Andrew stared calmly at Goodwin, and simply said: "I have myself. Let them go, and I'll stay."

Goodwin began a small, slow laugh, something that he rarely did.

"Interesting. Tell me, boy, what makes you think that I would take such I deal?"

Andrew gave a sickening grin. "I look at it this way," he said, "either you are guaranteed to capture one Elemental and let the rest go free, or you're not guaranteed to capture _any_ Elementals. How does that sound to you?"

Goodwin chuckled again. He then said: "Very well. We have a deal. Iowa, you know what to do."

Andrew wondered what he meant when suddenly, he felt a numbing feeling in his entire body. He was able to turn his head just enough to see that the Magnezone had hit him with Thunder Wave, and as he collapsed to the ground, he could feel the Yanmega trapping his arms and legs with String Shot.

Right before he completely blacked out, he heard Goodwin say: "Fear not, boy, I am a man of my word. I will give your comrades a fair start... but what they choose to do with that start is up to them."
----
Goodwin watched as the Elemental collapsed to the ground, still being hit by String Shot. Once he was sure that he had been secure, he turned to the other Government members and their pokemon.

"We've gotten what we came here for. Now let's go. CT, Arizona, and Iowa,  take the prisoner back to the HQ yourself. Everyone else, come with me."

Without another word, he recalled Delaware and Oregon, and began the walk back to the main building.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Cory returned his Pokémon, except Torchie, who's Pokéball rested somewhere in the water underneath Pacificlog Town in Hoenn, and jogged to where his boss was. "Are you sure we should leave, sir? There are several holes in the walls and floor where Elementals could have escaped from, so shouldn't we look for them?"


----------



## River

Suddenly Sable broke the surface just ahead, "Well done sable, return." Sable returned to her pokeball and Blake stepped out of the hole, just ahead was the water elemental and two pokemon. He started to walk over there when a low growl came from behind him, he spun around to see a Luxray had followed them through the hole. Arctica used ice beam and Fantom swung at it with a shadow punch but both attacks missed and the Luxray tackled the Froslass. She hit a tree and collapsed to the ground, He returned her to her pokeball and looked back over at the luxray, Fantom continued its assault and eventually managed to land a blow sending the Luxray flying back towards the front of the church. Suddenly a Scizor flew out of the hole and stood inbetween Dusklops and the Luxray.

-----------------------------

Spark flew past zack and crashed to the ground nearby, "Return," the luxray returned to its pokeball and Zack turned to Blade, "You know where to go?" Blade nodded and took off at a run down the road. "Go, Night." Zacks oldest friend appeared from its pokeball and stretched its black wings. Zack hopped on his back and Night took off towards the HQ.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin looked over at Cory. "We will not be pursuing them," he said, "I am a man of my word, and the deal I made was quite simple: I stop the pursuit for now, and I get the voluntary prisoner. I would prefer to not go back on my word for today."

He then turned to face Franklin, but he had already ran back to the side of the Church, likely oblivious to the signal of retreat.

_He is... a loose cannon. While I admire his devotion to my cause, I have my limits; I certainly cannot have someone that disobeys orders in my Government. It would be... unpleasant.

Not that he matters right now. I have priorities to take care of, namely, coaxing whatever secrets I have from this new prize, and testing that other project of mine..._

Goodwin smiled again. This battle might not have ended the way he wanted it to, but the encounter hadn't been a total loss. After all, he had indeed found what he had been looking for.


----------



## Wargle

((My god. Three pages in one and a half days. I need some serious cacth up posts.))

While all the excitement was going on, Wallace was no where to be found. When the earthquake had begun, he returned Shadow and sent out Reaper, and turned them both incorpreal and they slid through the walls near him. He hid in the forest outside the church. 

<So.> he telepathed to all elementals near him <What do we do now. We just got attacked. We need to regroup. Then we go after 'em and have Pokémon use Explosion on their HQ.> _Idiot._ responded Shadow from his Pokéball.


----------



## Pwnemon

Seeing a red flash pull away Metagross, Franklin laughed and recalled his own Fatty. "Well that was... Anticlimatic," he said. "I guess Goodwin called off the attack." But I have less than good news. I know exactly why." His face growing somber, he explained, "He got Andrew. I was so busy trying to help people get out that I didn't notice until too late. I turned around and I saw him talking with Goodwin. I didn't know what was happening, but I guess he was trading himself for all of you guys. Or something. Anyways, get out of Hearthome! Never show your face here again! But before you go, can I have your PokeGear number? I'd like to keep in touch." He gave her his number, then turned when he heard a crash, seeing Blatal entangled with a Luxray. "Go back to Zack," he yelled at the electric Pokemon. "The attack was called off." Returning his own Pokemon, he said, "Sorry, what was your number again?"


----------



## Mercy

Lucille had watched the church fall to ruin and watched the rest of Andrew's capture. It looked... painful. Water was dripping from her hands and the Breloom had grabbed her arm as they went over to their trainer. Then Franklin had come back, and when he said, "Never show your face here again", she thought he was threatening her. She frowned, more water dripping from her palms. But when she heard the rest of what he had to say, Lucille's face once again lit up. She half-smiled, still not completely happy because of Andrew's capture.

"I have a feeling that... you're going to see me much more often than you think," she said, as she calmed herself so the water would stop. "Thank you for helping, it means a lot." She secretly hoped he hadn't seen her using her power, so she tried hiding her hands. _I must look like some kind of freak to him. And I've never exposed my power before, it's somewhat, relieving in a way._

Then she turned to the guy who telepathed to them. "I honestly don't know what the plan is, but you're right. We _do_ need to regroup."
-----------------------------------
Hailey followed Goodwin. She couldn't wait to hear what the boy had to say. This was exciting! They had never captured an Elemental before.


----------



## River

Blake recalled Fantom and turned to the man behind him with the water elemental, 'I think I heard someone say her name was Lucille...' he walked closer keeping his hand on the pink ball on his belt. "I still don't completely trust you, but if another one of the elementals trusts you then I will trust in their judgement." He wrote down his pokegear number and handed it to him, "Dont cross us." he walked past him and around the back to where the Grass elemental stood, "Very well played I have to say. My name is Blake."

-------------------------------------------

As Zack approached the roof of the building he saw Blade already standing there awaiting his arrival, "Damn, Blade. You are way to fast." he landed and watched as Goodwin's pokemon delivered one of the elementals. He would have to visit him at some point so he could get a description of the others. 'Although Goodwin's probably already thought of that.' He returned Night to his Pokeball and walked through the doorway and climbed down the stairs to Goodwin's office.


----------



## Pwnemon

"Is that your power?" asked Franklin. "You can make your hands drip? You can wash your hands without a faucet," he teased. "Best power ever. I mean, here I was thinking you could do something awesome like cause tidal waves, but now that I look back, nothing is more important than practicing good hygiene." He stopped for a second, then said, "Ah, you know I'm just teasing. I'm so freaking jealous it isn't funny." He was interrupted by the second elemental, whom he had sent Blatal after, stopping to give him a number. Chuckling, he said, "Can somebody please explain to this kid the phrase 'teen romance'?"


----------



## Mercy

"Ah." She realized he had noticed her power. "Well, this is only a little of my power. It's more impressive when I'm near bodies of water." She actually started smiling more. Lucille guessed that it was important to keep people's spirits up in a situation like this. "If you don't want to hurt Elementals, then why did you join the Government?" she inquired. And as she saw him refusing the other Elemental's number, she decided to grab the slip of paper for herself. Then she grabbed Franklin's hand and put the paper in his palm.

"You should take it. I don't have a PokeGear of my own because, well, I ruined it. You know, water and all," she explained. "And this way, the group of us can communicate with you if need be."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Volantis and Eltanin had reached the spot where some of the Elementals had been gathering. Eltanin had seen Andrew's voluntary capture, and filled Volantis in on what had happened when the two met up before seeing the others.

Upon seeing the Government member, Volantis immediately began to gather electric energy around his mane.

"_You,_" he snarled, "_I don't know why you're here, but I do know that you're part of the Government, and I know that you're the ones that captured Andrew. So I'm going to give you five seconds, and then I can't be held responsible for-_"

"_Calm down,_" Eltanin said, gently placing down Lycis as he did so, "_he probably can't understand you, plus I don't think he's completely on the Government's side. Besides that, Andrew gave himself up to the Government so that we could get a head start over them. Do you want to waste that head start?_"

He then placed all six pokeballs on the ground, and turned to Lucielle. "_Do you have any sort of healing item?_" he asked, "_Lycis is hurt, and I don't like her chances of going on unless we can get her some help, and fast._"
----
Iowa, CT, and Arizona took the unconscious Andrew to a through a hidden staircase in the HQ and into a chamber deep below the surface of Hearthome, and some ways away from the space below the Government HQ. It would be here that the Elemental would be kept, here that Master Goodwin would be able to do whatever it was that he intended to do to this boy.

CT unceremoniously dropped Andrew onto the ground of the chamber, and then indicated several shackles hanging from the upper and lower parts of the wall furthest away from the entrance. Iowa then took charge, using his magnetic abilities to maneuver the restraints onto Andrew's wrists and ankles. These would ensure that the boy's Elemental abilities would be completely subdued.

With Andrew properly incarcerated, CT and Arizona flew out of the prison and back to where Goodwin and Washington were (which was right back outside,) whereas Iowa floated at the entrance to the chamber as a guard, just in case anyone came to cause trouble, unlikely as that seemed.
----
Goodwin had just entered the HQ when he saw CT and Arizona fly back toward him. The absence of Iowa indicated that they had managed to successfully imprison the Elemental.

_Now then, I must take care of one final loose end before I check on the prisoner,_ he decided. Taking out his Pokegear, he called Franklin.

"Franklin, while I appreciate your devotion to hunting the Elementals, I am a man of my word, and that is why I called for the retreat. I hereby order that you return to base for further instructions."


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Er..thanks" He noticed three people, including the government guy, trading phone numbers. "Eh, doesn't matter. Don't have one anyway." He shrugged. "Bouncer, Verdian, good job. Do either of you know what happened to Boom Boom and Bannanaphone? They are Exeggutor and Tropius respectively."

What Jake didn't notice was the Dragonite flying just behind a cloud, watching all that went on.


----------



## Pwnemon

"Okay, then," said Franklin. "Hope I see ya soon. I gotta go now. As to why I took the job, It was really the money. I'd gotten fired from two jobs before. I was moving out. You can't get fired from a government job. It paid well. Before today, I'd never met an elemental, so I believed Goodwin that they were all evil, but I don't anymore." Suddenly, his PokeGear rang. Seeing the caller ID, he waved and threw a couple bandaids from his pocket at Lucille. "That Pokemon looks hurt. Bye."

Franklin walked away from the church, stopping only to retrieve Cerberus, and headed toward the government's headquarters. Deciding that his boss would probably be mad at him, he walked in and issued an apology. "Sorry about going off after you said to retreat. I had to go get my Pokemon that I had sent after Elementals."

Stepping in yet again, Jack said, "No matter what the circumstance, you disobeyed orders. You keep this up and we may fire you."

"But I had to disobey orders to obey them! I had sent Blatal after the Ghost one," Franklin protested.

"No buts. Stop the insubordination."

"Fine." Leaving Goodwin's office, Franklin went to his own apartment and cooked himself a hearty meal, preparing for another long day tomorrow.


----------



## River

Blake looked over at the surrounding streets and let Fantom out of his Pokeball. _Fantom, help us find the rest of the Elementals, can you?_ The pokemon nodded and began to float about the reckage while seemingly invisible.

--------------------------------------------------

Zack was about to knock on Goodwin's door but lowered his hand and walked back to his office instead. he stepped inside and locked the door behind him before walking towards a wooden panel on the wall, he pulled it down to reveal a bed. he returned Blade to his pokeball and lay down on bed. He muttered to himself, "Where _are_ you?" before falling asleep.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin once again waited until Franklin had left before turning to Jack.

"I continue to worry about that one. While I admire his eagerness to obey some of my orders, he seems to keep forgetting when one order stops and another starts. Now that I have actually found the Elementals and captured one of them, I believe the time for discontented Employees has come to a close.

"In order to stop this, Jack, I want you to begin secretly surveying Franklin each day. Find out what exactly he does while he works, and while he isn't working. I do think that this could perhaps teach us why he is so... eager."

He got up from his chair. "I am going to go check on our recent catch. CT and Arizona will be staying here." As he said this, the Starmie and Yanmega obediently flew to Goodwin's end of the room, while Washington unobtrusively floated behind Goodwin.

_Let's see what makes these Elementals tick..._


----------



## Mercy

((Alright, my final post for the night.))

Lucille dug in her pocket, looking for something to help Lycis. She found one Max Potion and one regular Potion. A sad pang hit her when she remembered Illiamna was hurt still. Seven padded up to his trainer and nudged her arm. She took out Illiamna's Pokeball and let her out. The Vaporeon was still weak, her breathing a little shallow. Lucille took the Max Potion and used it on Lycis, then took the regular Potion and used it on Illiamna.

After a few moments, the Vaporeon slowly moved her head and licked Lucille's cheek. She was regaining her strength, and her trainer couldn't help but smile. "I think this should be good for now, don't you?" she asked, looking at the other Pokemon.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Wow I go to sleep and you guys post a page or more I'm way behind on my _own RP_ >.> <.< I'm never making the plot move later in the day again! BTW, Ellie is still in the church [Which, I only skimmed the posts, but I think is collapsed now] to make sure everyone got out allright. I, as the DM, am going to do a bit of 'timetravel', if only to catch up.))

The distractions were working; she could sense everyone leaving one by one as the building was shaking. She saw Andrew, the Ice Elemental, talking to Goodwin. _What is he up to...?_ she thought as she went a little closer to hear.

"...catch one Elemental, and let the rest go, or you're not guarunteed to catch any at _all_."
"Very well then." That was all she heard before she decided it was enough. An Elemental, betraying its own kind? But then again, it _was_ giving them a head start.

She stayed in the collasping church until she knew everyone was out and safe, then teleported out. She noticed a Government official talking to the rest. But he seemed... friendly. Like a spy or something? As he was leaving, she noticed him talking about his Pokégear. Gary, her older stepbrother, had just gotten her one, but she never thought she woud need it. She floated up to the officer, statched his Pokégear, and entered her number. 

_<Now you have contact with the leader. May your ways be pure, and your heart clean.>_ she telepathed to him before handing it back and going back to the group. _<So, it seems we have a Government on our side. I overheard Andrew and Goodwin talking, and apparently he's given himself up to give us a head start.>_ She paused for a few seconds, letting everyone soak that in. _<What we do with this head start is vital. Hearthome is near Mount Coronet, so I'm thinking we could head there and hide in the mountains. Anyone oppose?>_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis, having just received the Max Potion slowly began to get up.

"_Eltanin? Where... where are we?_"

Eltanin bent over the Weavile. "_We're on the outskirts of Hearthome,_" he aid, "_We all managed to escape the Church before it collapsed._"

"_Oh, good,_" she said, weakly. Struggling to her feet, she looked around before saying: "_So... where's Andrew?_"

Volantis and Eltanin exchanged a glance. That was what told Lycis that something was wrong.

"_Eltanin? Where's Andrew?_"

Volantis started to say something, but Eltanin cut him off. "_Andrew.... gave himself up to Goodwin in order to buy us time._"

Lycis' eyes widened. She stumbled backward, and looked at Eltanin.

"_We have to go back,_" she said, "_we need to go back to find him!_"

"_We can't do that,_" Volantis pointed out, "_we have this grace period to flee from the Government. I suggest we take advantage of it._"

"_That doesn't matter!_" Lycis yelled, "_Do you think Goodwin's going to completely give up just because he got his hands on_ one _Elemental?! He'll start looking for us again, and I don't think anyone will give themselves up again._"

"_So what are_ you _suggesting?_" Eltanin demanded, "_That we rescue Andrew just so we can use him to stall time again?!_"

"_No, I..._" Lycis started to say, but then she just shook her head, "_we need to get him back. They'll kill him!_"

"_If that were true, Goodwin wouldn't have put out the Dead or_ Alive _Law,_" Volantis noted, "_the man may be our enemy, but I do think that he's civilized enough to keep Andrew alive-_"

"_Until he runs out of uses that Andrew has and kills him!_" Lycis screeched, "_so if we start to flee now, we're giving up on Andrew!_"

The Weavile then turned to face the other Elementals. "_What do you think we should do?_" she asked, "_flee now and abandon one of our own, or go back and save one of our own?_"


----------



## Pwnemon

Having eaten himself full, Franklin looked at his PokeGear and tried to memorize the number the kid had given him. _878-56...2-74..._ "Ugh, I keep forgetting!" he yelled aloud. Checking his PokeGear again, he noticed something he hadn't seen before; there was a number after the Elemental's. Certain he hadn't programmed it in there, he decided to figure out who it was. Steeling his nerves, he dialed the number. When the phone was picked up, he took a breath, then, "This is Franklin speaking," he said. "Who is this?"


----------



## Solstice

((Dropping out of this temporarily. I have planning to do, plus I have to focus on PC1-U and PC2-V among other things, so I'll rejoin later if I can.))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Make an exit post or something then.))

Ellie's Pokégear rang. She picked it up. She listened to what the person on the other line said. "This is Ellie. You were talking to Lucille earlier, and seem to be an ally."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis heard the telepath's plan to flee into Mt. Coronet, and hissed in fury.

"_You're just going to give up on Andrew?! I can't believe this!_"

Eltanin bent down to face Lycis. "_I don't think any of us wants to give up,_" the Dragonite said, "_but we don't know how long Goodwin's head start is. We need to take advantage of it; it's what he would've wante-_"

Lycis furiously struck Eltanin across the face with Ice Punch.

"_Don't you_ dare _think you know what he would've wanted,_" she snarled, "_if one of us were captured, Andrew would have-_"

"_Done the right thing,_" Volantis cut in, "_and that would be continuing onward. We all knew the risks of putting ourselves into the open. Andrew was no different. Lycis, I'm sorry, but Eltanin is right. We have to keep going._"

Lycis hesitated for a moment, then slowly, downtrodden, turned around and began the walk towards Mt. Coronet.

_I'm sorry, Andrew,_ she thought, _but don't worry. I haven't given up on you yet._
----
Andrew slowly woke up, vision blurred.

_Where... where am I?_

He tried to rub his eyes, but found that his hands wouldn't respond. All that happened was a strange clicking sound.

He had made a good six unsuccessful tries when he realized that his arms weren't going to move, because they had been restrained by some sort of shackle. Whatever it was, it was resisting all attempts to freeze over, and Andrew couldn't see anyone that would help him, except a Magnezone.

_A Magnezone..._ that's when it all came rushing back to Andrew. He had voluntarily surrendered to the Government, and now he was clearly incarcerated by them.

By now, the Magnezone had noticed his movements, and floated over to him.

"_*Prisoner designation E-01 has awakened. Prisoner E-01, how is your health?*_"

Assuming that the Magnezone meant how he was feeling, Andrew said: "I'm fine, I guess. My head still hurts from when you shocked me, and I'm a bit exhausted from everything that's happened, but other than that, I'm fine."

"_*Excellent. Master Goodwin will be pleased by this. I must now signal Master Goodwin that you are awake.*_" At this, the Magnezone floated out of the derelict chamber that Andrew was imprisoned in, only to come floating back.

"_*Master Goodwin is already on his way. There was no need to signal him.*_"

A few quiet moments passed, the only sound being a set of footfalls outside of the chamber. This noise got louder, and soon, Goodwin himself entered the prison chamber, his Metagross right behind him.

"Hello again, Elemental."


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin was surprised when he heard the girl say her name was Ellie, as he didn't know anybody with that name. But when he heard her say he had been talking with Lucille, he realized she must have been another elemental. "Ah, yes. I work for the government, but i helped you guys escape the church. I was wondering, do you know where my Xatu is? I sent it with one of the elementals to help her escape, but he never came back."

~~~~

Jack stood in Goodwin's office, watching as he left. He wondered what to do about surveillance of Franklin. His only Pokemon, FishStick, certainly wasn't up for the job. Franklin would definitely notice being followed by himself. He decided to give the matter a rest until morning, and headed down after Goodwin.


----------



## Mewtwo

_<I'm sorry, Weavile, but we can't go rushing headfirst into a trap like that. We'll have time to rescue him later. For now, we mst make use of the head start Goodwin has given us. I see no one has opposed yet, so we shall start to Mount Coronet, tonight, when it gets dark. By the position of the sun, it should only be a couple of hours. For now, we can hide in an alleyway or something. That is option number one. Option number two is we haul ass right now.>_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"No, no, no, no..." Gary muttered to himself after finding out Ellie was an Elemental. How? Why? Why did she have to lie to him, to keep it a secret? Well, that _was_ a bit redundant, as Elementals all knew secrecy was the most important thing. Gary still hated the Elementals, but the hatred for them had no effect on his step-sister, whom he thought of as flesh-and-blood, as they did look kinda similar.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"_If we're going to go, then let's go,_" Lycis snarled, "_we'll probably have a higher chance of being discovered if we stay in the city._"

Without another word, she turned and continued walking toward the route that lead to the mountain.

Volantis turned to Eltanin. "_I'm going to return to my pokeball for a while. Take care of them for me, okay?_"

Eltanin nodded quietly. The Manectric walked over to his pokeball and tapped the button, and was recalled in a flash of red light. Eltanin picked up all six pokeballs carefully, and was especially careful not to touch the button on his.

"_I really should find some way to deal with this,_" he said to himself, "_but I can worry about that later._"

Without another word, he followed Lycis.
----
"I should be honored," Andrew muttered, "David Goodwin himself has come to visit me."

Goodwin stared coldly at Andrew. "Boy, do not think that just because you gave yourself up means that you will receive any sort of ease while in here. You are an Elemental, an enemy of the region, and you must suffer for it."

Andrew was taken aback by the "enemy of the region" part of that sentence. Some of his surprise at that statement registered on his face. Goodwin did not miss this.

"Did you really think that you would be anything except an enemy? Humans with the abilities of Pokemon are not meant to honored nor vindicated. Rather, they are feared and despised by the public. That's why I was pressed by the public to decree anti-Elemental laws. Those like you... are monsters."

Andrew glared at Goodwin. "Monsters? Some of those Elementals looked like they had led ordinary lives before today. Lives that are now ruined because of you."

The tone in Goodwin's could've belonged to one speaking of the weather. "They only led ordinary lives because they could hide their monstrous power. The moment that any of them were revealed as Elementals, they lost any hope of a normal life. This is not unusual, you know.

"For instance, around the time that I first signed the law against Elementals, a report immediately sprung up about someone had seen another person  that had used an ice power on an innocent home. I acted on it, but I never did find out the cause. That was one of the few true-sounding reports, however, for those in witness reported a great deal of panicked shouting before and after the ice attack. Whether it was an Elemental or a rogue Abomasnow has never been revealed, but if it is true... well, it was an instance of an Elemental being driven away by his or her family... now tell me, boy, does that sound like one that could have a _normal life?_"

Andrew did his best to retain his defiant composure, but it was failing.

After all, Goodwin had just told him that the night he was driven away by his family had been reported to the Government.

The Director didn't miss Andrew's slipping composure, but Andrew couldn't tell if he knew the real reason behind it, as the Director said: "I didn't think so. I will soon return, boy, and you will find your experience here will become... very unpleasant."

Without another word,he and his Metagross departed from the chamber, leaving Andrew only with the silent, floating Magnezone.


----------



## Mewtwo

((I forgot about the phone call. I'll edit it when you make a post about the phone call.))


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin wondered what had happened with Ellie, as she wasn't answering the PokeGear. Putting his mouth right up to the receiver, he asked, "Hello? Are you still there? Did anything happen? Hello?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"Oh, sorry, we were also discussing our next step in what to do with the head start Goodwin's given us." she paused for a second. "So, why'd you call?"


----------



## Anomaly 54

Jake got up to go, but he noticed that Ellie was still talking on the Pokégear and he also noticed a Dragonite struggling with a Pokéball belt "Here, I'll take it." He took the belt from the Dragonite and slung it over his shoulder like a bandolier. "So, shall we go?"


----------



## Pwnemon

'I called because I saw your number on the PokeGear and didn't know what it was," explained Franklin. "So I decided to call to find out to whom the number belonged." He paused for a second. "But now that I'm on the phone with you anyway, where are you guys planning to go? I should be able to lead Goodwin in... _your_... direction, if you  see what I mean."


----------



## Mercy

Lucille had to admit, Lycis was right. She didn't want to give up on Andrew that easy either. "I guess one is of lesser value than all of us going to rescue him and getting captured," she whispered, shaking her head. She didn't want to believe the words coming out of her mouth. Illiamna got up, hearing what Lucille said. "He gave himself up so everyone else could escape."

Closing her eyes, Lucille sighed. She _really_ didn't like giving up, especially on someone. No, someone who was just like her. Sure she didn't know Andrew that well, but when it came down to it, they were all the same. She looked at Ellie, who had mentioned her name to the other person on the PokeGear. "Is it Franklin?" she asked, a little bit more loudly than she had wanted to.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Well, right now, we're kinda undecided. We have a place in mind, but we're having... difficulties... over here." Ellie said, sighing. "And the less people who know, the better. I'm not exactly sure I can trust you..." She heard Lucille ask a question. "Yes, it is Franklin. Apparently, I forgot to put my name in when I programmed my number on his Pokégear..."


----------



## Pwnemon

"Hm. Call me back when you figure out where you are gonna do. I would hate for Goodwin to actually find you. Can I speak to Lucille?"

~~~~

Jack descended the stairs to the lair where Andrew was being held. "Hello, Andrew," he said softly. "I can see you already met Goodwin. I'm his second in command. You can call me Mr. Oswald. Is there anything you need?" he asked. "Do you want any food or water? Or how about a phone call to your friends? How do you like your powers?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"Kay." Ellie said. _<Lucille...>_ she telepathed, holding out her Pokégear to her. _<Franklin wishes to speak with you.>_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Gah, postninja'd))

Andrew, with only the Magnezone in the chamber, was thinking.

He reflected on Goodwin's words, how the man had casually referred to the Elementals as monsters.

_He can't be right, though, can he? Back at the Church, though some of us fled immediately, others of us tried to help some of the Elementals escape. I did what I could to help Lucielle escape; would a monster have done such a thing?

No, of course not,_ he decided, _but at the same time..._

He thought back to when he had shown his family his abilities as an Elemental. Their reaction had been one of disgust and horror; and they...

_They_ attacked _me,_ he remembered, _and when they did..._

When they did, Andrew's power raged out of control, and the house had been struck from the inside by a Blizzard. In the ensuing chaos, Andrew fled from his home, horrified at what he had done.

_In that time, they treated me as if I was a monster, and when they did... I became one. I hurt them.... and in doing so, I lost whatever hope I had at what Goodwin called a normal life._

He really had no idea about whether or not Goodwin knew that the report had been referring to him, but he did know one thing for certain:

Whatever the Government was about to do to him was a fate he had saved the other Elementals from. He knew that he was not a monster for doing that.

His thoughts were interrupted by the arrival of Goodwin's second-in-command.

"I'm fine, " he snarled, "and I don't think a phone call to the other Elementals would be very consoling to them at the moment. I have no idea how they're dealing with this, and I'd rather not learn how."
----
Goodwin calmly returned to his office, where CT and Arizona were still waiting for him. 

He then looked at the clock on the wall. "Experimentation will be conducted on the boy within ten minutes," he added, mostly directing this to CT and Arizona, "gather up any researchers you can find and bring them to the boy's chamber."


----------



## Mercy

"Huh?"

That was all Lucille managed to say. She was slightly concerned she would damage the PokeGear, since her palms were still a bit wet. Also, she didn't know if she'd make her power happen again, so needless to say, she wanted to be as careful as possible. She took the device and asked, slightly worried, "Hello? Is there something important you need to tell me?"


----------



## Pwnemon

"Are you sure, Andrew?" asked Jack. "You'll want something to eat. Or at least drink. Goodwin is about to do experiments. You see, he _really_ wants to know what makes elementals tick. And I cannot guarantee that his methods will be quite... humane." Snapping his fingers, he brought out Goodwin's Magnezone, carrying a glass of water and apple. "Now eat, boy. You wouldn't like it on an empty stomach. Now, as to your second question, are you sure you don't want to call your friends?" Pulling out his PokeGear, he called Ellie's number. "Hello?" he said. "Ellie?"

~~~~

"Small talk first," said Franklin. "You'll go crazy if you can't make small talk. How are you feeling?" Feeling flustered, he said, "OK, yeah. We can small talk later. You need to get out of there. Ellie said you guys can't decide what to do. I say you have to move it! We can rescue Andrew later. He gave himself up so you could all escape. But if you just stay here, then he did it for nothing! Do you want that? Tell that to everyone ther-" _Click._ "Lucille? Are you there? Lucille?" There was no response. "DAMMIT!" Franklin pounded a wall, falling onto his bed, with tears streaming down his face.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie heard the soft _buzz_ that meant there was a call waiting, but no one else could. _<Lucille, may I see my Pokégear for a sec? Franklin will have to wait until later; we have an important caller.>_ she telepathed, taking back her Pokégear and hitting the button. "Hello, Andrew."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew, realizing that the man probably wouldn't leave him alone until either Goodwin arrived or he accepted, nodded at the Magnezone, which propelled the apple toward him, and placed the glass in his hands. With just barely enough maneuvering room in his restraints, Andrew brought the glass of water to his mouth and drank.

_What makes us tick... while I can already tell that its implications sound horrific, I wonder what Goodwin has in mind for the long run,_ Andrew thought, slowly downing the glass of water. When he was finished drinking, he slowly began to bite at the apple.

_Is he planning to figure out a way to remove our powers from us by force? A way to find out what can hurt us the most after obtaining our powers, or just a way to kill us outright?_

Whatever it was, Oswald's tone suggested that it was something that Andrew now realized was what he was likely saving the other Elementals from. That ascertained it

_No... I am not a complete monster._

It was then that he heard Ellie's voice over the PokeGear.

"Ellie? Did you all get out okay? How are the others? How... how did Lycis and the others take the news?"
----
Goodwin checked the clock. It was just about that time.

He got up from his desk, and dropped another pokeball. Delaware appeared in this burst of light, and looked expectantly at Goodwin.

"Delaware, after the experiments, there's something I need you and Washington to talk about."

The Clefable gave Goodwin a confused look.

"I have a greater plan in mind to obtain the other Elementals. All I need is to influence the boy a little, and for that, I will need you and Washington to speak of this..."

He explained to them what it was that he needed them to say. When he was done, Delaware looked at him and nodded.

"Good. Now let's go."

He strode out of the office, Delaware and Washington at his heels. He would be meeting up with Arizona and CT at the lobby, and then...

_Everything will soon be set in motion._


----------



## Mewtwo

((Wait... why would Jack have Ellie's number? I gave it to Franklin, but i don't see how Jack could have had it in the first place...))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Oh yeah. Um.))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Meh. I'll progress with the phone call now.))

"Yes, Andrew, we all made it out alive, luckily it seems we have no injuried either from falling debris or attacks supereffective against us. Lycis got really mad when she heard you gave yourself up, but eventually accepted it... I think. The rest were worried, but accepted your decision from the start. They are all in their Pokéballs, except for your Dragonite, who are holding them. If you wish, I could take temporary possesion of your Pokémon, or maybe there might be another here you trust slightly more to take possesion? Or would you rather have the Dragonite keep a hold of them?" she asked, being careful not to upset him, as she knew this would be his only phone call.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"You can hold on to them if you think that whomever's doing it as of now isn't doing a good job," Andrew said, "but I don't think Eltanin has a reliable way of holding on to them."

He paused, thinking of what Ellie said of Lycis. "She'll be fine," he said, "she's always been temperamental, but she comes arou-"

The Magnezone let off a sudden burst of electric energy, which abruptly cut off the connection. Andrew started to protest, but then the familiar voice of Goodwin explained why:

"The time for talk has ended," he said, walking into the cell, "Iowa, take him to the lab. Delaware, Washington, you'll be backing me up. CT and Arizona will assist the other researchers."

Those "other researchers" could barely be seen behind Goodwin and his pokemon. Andrew let of a resigned sigh. He didn't know what was specifically about to happen, but he kept reminding himself that this is what he was saving the other Elementals from.

The Magnezone floated forward until it was right next to Andrew. Andrew heard a small _click_, one that sounded like the Magnezone had magnetically disconnected his restraints from the wall they were connected to. He then felt a sudden sensation of weightlessness as the Magnezone began to lift him magnetically.

"Now let's go," Goodwin said, "we have much to do."

(("Other Researchers" can include other In-Character Government members))


----------



## Mercy

Hearing that Andrew was calling, there was a definite knot in Lucille's stomach. _Is he okay? Surely we just can't leave him_, she thought, wanting to protest the idea of keeping him there. But she decided against saying anything, she didn't want to argue with the others, especially at a time like this.
---------------------------------
Hailey had just gotten to the room where the Elemental was, and was there just in time to see his restraints being taken off. Then she watched as Goodwin's Magnezone lifted him into the air. She had no clue what sort of experiments they would be performing on him, as she was more taken with the idea of interrogating him first. _Oh well, at least I get to watch and be in the loop with this investigation, I guess that's good enough._

She would just follow the others to the lab to see what was going to happen with him. But before she turned to walk away, Hailey quickly glanced at the Elemental who was suspended in the air. _Could he be just like us?_ she wondered. Then she turned, _No. That's ridiculous. He's just a monster... they all are._


----------



## Wargle

"Oh boy. This isn't going good. We need to get to Mt. Coronet. Reaper return." commanded wallace as he held out the Gengar's Pokéball. The ghost dissolved into red light and disappeared into the ball. Wallace held out another Pokéball, a Lure Ball, and threw it out. "Hello Razor." Out of the ball came a giant crab with one big pincer. A Kingler. _Kohkohkoh Kingler kohkoh koh King-ler king?_ "Oh I forgot. You can't telepath. _He says he wants to know what all the fuss is about. Kekekekekekekekekekekeh!_ translated the Gengar. "Oh boy. It's a long story. Maybe another day." With that, Wallace began to chug on over to mamby-pamby land Mt. Corone, Razor walking sideways beside him. The kingler reached out and cut down a small tree with his pincer. "Now you know Breloom's a tree hugger!" joked Wallace. _Breloom and Stupid-Bat both say you're an idiot! kekekekekekekeh!_ interuppted Reaper. Wallace just facepalmed and kept walking.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Eltanin could slightly hear Andrew's voice over the PokeGear connection. "_He sounds fine,_" the Dragonite noted, "_a little tense, but he doesn't sound like he's in pain._"

Then the connection abruptly gave a burst of white noise before going dead.

"_That can't be good,_' Eltanin turned to look at Ellie, "_it would probably be for the best if we didn't tell Lycis about this. She'd freak out even further._"
----
Suspended by the Magnezone, Andrew could tell that he was being slowly and carefully pushed through the air with some kind of magnetic force. He suspected that the Magnezone was being this meticulous so as to not hurt him.

_Goodwin clearly wouldn't want his prize damaged,_ he thought, _well, at least he has standards going for him._

He tried to turn his head to see where exactly Goodwin planned on taking him, but the magnetic force that was keeping hi aloft also served as a way from keeping him from moving in this low-gravity state. All he could see was the ceiling of the building, which was a very nondescript brown.

After some more of the endless floating, Andrew heard the sound of a door opening, and the ceiling changed from nondescript brown to plain white. It didn't take long for Andrew to figure out his new location.

_A lab. I'm in a laboratory_


----------



## Mewtwo

((I tried to hit the enter button, and it posted... I'm going to repost and edit this or whatever it is I'm trying to do to let you know I'm posting. And Brock, Elementals can understand all Pokémon; it's just only certain ones can telepath, like Psychic, any Pokémon deemed telepathic, and your main partner.))

Ellie listened to Andrew talking before an electric noise was heard and the call ended before the Pokégear let off a spark, which evaporated in the air. _<Um... Andrew's fine; he says he wants me to hold on to you guys, though. Also, the connection ended with an electric sound, so I assume the connection either went wacko, or an Electric-type messed with it.>_ she said. _<Dragonite, would you mind naming all of the Pokémon's names in the possession of Andrew so I can know what to adderess them by, and then return to your Pokéball for easy transport? I mean, it'd look kinda suspicious with a Dragonite just hangin' out with a group of people.>_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Eltanin nodded, and then flew back over to the Elemental that had helped him carry the belt earlier. He grabbed the belt, saying: "_Thank you, but I need Ellie to see these._"

Flying back over to Ellie, he placed the belt at her feet and said: "_As you know, Lycis is the Weavile. I'm known as Eltanin, and Andrew's other four are a Magmortar named Ankaa, a Steelix known as Kalhai, a Cradily named Canopus, and the Manectric that you might have seen earlier is called Volantis._"

He bent down, and picked up his own pokeball. "_I will be recalled for now, but if you need any help, don't hesitate to deploy me or the others._"
----
Andrew suddenly found himself unceremoniously dropped onto a flat, steel table. The moment he hit the table, metal straps circled him, pinning him down.

_This feels like something out of a horror movie,_ he thought, _so what are they planning?_

His answer came when a device bearing several syringes with varying liquids appeared over him. At the same time, he saw Goodwin's Metagross float over to the head of the table, while the Magnezone took a position behind the Director.

"Now then, Elemental, we shall see exactly what you and your kind are weak to," Goodwin calmly said, and then hit a switch.

One by one, the syringes began to slowly descend.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Jake nodded as the Dragonite took the belt and gave it to Ellie. Jake was actually happy, one of the Pokéballs was extremely cold and another very hot, which was annoying for a grass elemental. "Ok, let's go guys" He said, walking towards the mountain with his Breloom beside him.
_"Are you guys coming?"_ The Breloom called over his shoulder.


----------



## Pwnemon

"Wait!" said Jack, before any of the syringes could touch Andrew. "Think. The first thing you want to do is find out how to kill this guy? That seems like a waste." Turning to the Magnezone, he said, "Stop the syringes!" Looking back at Goodwin, he said, "Don't you realize? There is so much you can find out before you kill him. Test him first; we want to know how long he can work. How much power he has. If we can get him to crack and tell about his friends, the better. Don't you see what an investment you're wasting when the first thing you do is kill him?"

~~~~

Getting up, Franklin thought, _This is getting me nowhere._ He dialed the number on his Pokegear, and asked, "Where are you guys? Hearthome still? Ok, I'm coming. See you in ten." Getting on shoes, he headed out the door.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Jack, I appreciate your concern, and only now do I realize that I should have explained to you what these syringes are:

"While it's true that some of them are, in fact, substances that will cause physical harm to his body, one enhances how much pain the subject will feel, one makes it so that the patient's answers to our questions will be easier to obtain, and one in particular is one that I've had in development for some time, and was planning to use. You see, when it enters the body, it immediately targets the mind of the one that is affected by it. They force the mind to go through a series of hypothetical situations to see how the recipient would react to them. With the psychic aid of Washington..." he indicated the Metagross, still positioned at the head of the table, "...we can see for ourselves how they would react.

"However, I've yet to test that last one on a human, and since you wish to coax as much as you think possible from this boy, we shall save that one for the very end." He looked back at Iowa. "Proceed with operation. Administer syringes two and three to the prisoner."

The Magnezone nodded its entire body, and then directed magnetic energy at the switch. This time, only two of the syringes descended, and they soon struck Andrew, delivering their contents to the Elemental. Andrew shuddered in pain as the serum took effect, now leaving him even more vulnerable to the interrogations of Goodwin.

A small smile spread across Goodwin's face after the injection had been completed. "Now then, let's begin."


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie recalled the Dragonite before picking up her Pokégear. "Yes, we are still in Hearthome."

"Great. See you in ten." the Pokégear connection ended.

_<That was Franklin. He's meeting us here...>_


----------



## Mercy

Lucille watched as the Breloom started walking away. _I really don't want to leave, but I guess it is majority rules_, she thought. "Tch, yes, we should get a move on after Franklin gets here, huh? I mean, who knows when the Government will come after us now."
--------------------------
Hailey had followed the others into the lab and watched intently as the syringes were about to go into the Elemental. And then Jack interrupted everything. She usually didn't question her co-workers, but she was seriously beginning to question his loyalty. She was glad that the process continued, the needles' contents were administered. Of course, she knew Goodwin was probably going to be the only one who got to question the Elemental.

Crossing her arms and leaning against a wall, Hailey continued watching, hoping the Elemental would tell valuable information.


----------



## Mercy

((Yeah, I figured. Hailey just isn't one to trust people easily. :]))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Euphoric.

That was how Andrew felt the moment the contents of the syringes took effect. For several long moments, it seemed that the ground had fallen away from him, and he was floating in the middle of the sky. He felt a sensation of weightlessness that he hadn't even felt when he was being lifted by the Magnezone.

This much was showing on his face. Goodwin turned to Iowa and said: "It's taken effect. You know what to do."

Iowa gathered electricity in front of him, and it took the form of a small orb. Once it was done charging, the Magnezone blasted the Zap Cannon straight at Andrew.

The effect was immediate. The shocks snapped Andrew out of the euphoria swiftly and painfully. It was a surprise enough to make him scream; one can only imagine how much pain he was in.

"Now that we have snapped you out of the first stage of the drug, we can get to business," Goodwin said, "boy, I would very much appreciate it if you told me the extent of your monstrous abilities."

Andrew started to say something, but was overcome by the paralysis caused by Zap Cannon. With great effort, he managed to say, "I don't... I can't... remember... the extent."

Goodwin's eyes narrowed. He turned to the Magnezone, and whispered a single word: "Again."

Iowa instantly complied, charging and blasting another Zap Cannon. As it struck, Goodwin simply said: "Try to remember. What is the limit of your monstrous abilities, and just how well can you control them?"

"I... can create and control... forms of ice." Andrew started to cough, "but I can only... rarely... completely control... my power. I... lose control in... many situations."

Goodwin was very interested by this. He opened his mouth to ask what sort of situations, but then realized that testing the new substance would be an easier way to find out.

_Perhaps he really doesn't know the extent of his and his fellow Elemental's power. I suppose I can find out for myself in due time._

"Now then, boy, just how many of your kind were attending the meeting at that Church? Consider your answer carefully; I don't want Iowa to use all of his Zap Cannons this early on."


----------



## Mercy

Illiamna wrapped her tail around Lucille's legs, in an attempt to comfort her. But Lucille responded by walking away, just past the group of Elementals. The Vaporeon pounced after her, wondering what was going on. "Luc... what are you doing? Don't stray too far from the group," Illiamna warned, her voice almost on the verge of a hiss. Lucille turned to her Pokemon and half-smiled.

"I won't," her voice was cheerful. "I just wanted to be alone for a few minutes, just to register everything that's happened today. I think better when I'm alone, you know that." Illiamna nodded, she noted that Lucille wasn't too far away from the group of other Elementals, but she still wanted to keep an eye on her... just in case.
------------------------------------
_Ice Elemental, huh?_

Hailey had grown more curious, and everything the Elemental was saying piqued her interest. She definitely wanted to know how many Elementals had gone to the church, so they could know just how many of those monsters they had to deal with. There was one thing that was a problem. She was all for interrogating someone, but torture seemed to be a bit far. She didn't want to say anything about it though, as it would seem as though she were sympathizing with Andrew.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew thought back on the meeting, trying to recall the information above the combination of the serums and paralysis,

_Lucielle, Ellie, that Steel guy, the ghost and grass..._

"Seven," he said at last, "there were seven of us."

Goodwin looked over at Washington, who had been intently looking at Andrew. The Metagross nodded at his master's glance.

"Good. Now then, do you remember which specific Elements they were?"

Andrew opened his mouth to answer, but then remembered Lucielle and Ellie.

_They were the first to show me kindness... they were the first._

"No," he said weakly, "I don't."

Goodwin's eyes narrowed yet again.

"Iowa..."

Even as his he began to speak the nickname of his Magnezone, another orb of lightning formed in front of the Magnezone, which again spared a moment to charge the electricity before firing it at Andrew. The attack yet again struck its intended target.

"You're trying my patience, boy. Need I resort to using another syringe? I don't want to resort to having the answers to my questions forcing themselves out of your mouth, boy. Now I will ask again: _what were the types of the Elementals at the Church?!_"


----------



## Pwnemon

Jack watched the interrogation with a grim satisfaction. On the one hand, he was very glad that they were finally getting information as to what was happening with the elementals. On the other, it was taking way more effort than it should have. "David," he interjected. "If I may. This boy is obviously unwilling to give up any secrets to us without a fight. Moreover, I think Magnezone has other things to use Zap Cannon for than an interrogation. He's already wasted more than half of its PP. I suggest we combine these two problems for a grand solution. This boy wants a fight, a fight he'll get. Plus, good old field testing always yields better results than lab work, wouldn't you agree? Pit him against any Pokemon. We can see what his limits are, how strong his powers are. And afterward, I'm sure this interrogation should go much more smoothly when he has not the energy to resist." He paused for a second. "Merely a suggestion, of course," he added.
~~~~
After about ten minutes of searching the city, which was relatively small, Franklin finally found the elementals. Behind his own apartment. Walking up to the first elemental he saw, which happened to be Grass, he asked, "Excuse me. Could you tell me which one of you is Ellie?" Looking where the elemental faced, he walked up to the synthetically pink haired girl who had been in front of the group that one day. "Hello, Ellie," he said, with a biting sarcasm. "You're the sorta leader of this merry band, right? Can you help me? I seem to notice something." Turning around, he pointed at a classic million windowed high rise. "Can you tell me what that is?" he asked, then answered his own question. "That is the government headquarters." He paused, then, "Can you tell me what one problem is? I'll tell you. I'm standing next to you and *I can POINT TO IT!" Stressing each word, he said, "You. Are. Not. Safe. Here. Not. N-O-T. Now, I had a reason to come over here. I will get you to Mt. Coronet by nightfall. I will turn around in the morning. Under no circumstances are you to follow. Unless I call you, the entire world except Mt. Coronet is swarming with government and you will all be caught within five seconds. Understood? Good. Now, it's getting late. We should be going." Spotting his Xatu next to a dumpster, Franklin recalled it. Looking around, he saw Lucille over by herself. "Hey," he said when he had walked up to her. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin glanced at Jack.

"I knew there was a reason I appointed you as my right-hand man," he said, "Iowa! I'm calling it off."

The Magnezone cut off the gathering electricity.

"Take the prisoner to the testing grounds; CT will help. Send Arizona to me, and, Washington... just to be safe, knock him out."

The Metagross grunted in acknowledgment, and then swiftly struck the side of Andrew's. His eyes shut instantly, and his body stopped moving. Iowa spared no time in magnetically freeing the unconscious Andrew and keeping him aloft.

"Good. Washington, you and Delaware will stay with me," as he said this, he turned around and strode out of the chamber, his Clefable and Metagross following him, "I intend to have Oregon face against him," Goodwin said to the two pokemon, "I suspect that he is still unhappy about how little he got to partake in the battle earlier... this will be more than enough compensation."

Though neither pokemon objected, Delaware and Washington couldn't help exchanging a worried glance. They had no doubt in their mind that Oregon would have an upper hand, but that was just it: Oregon could too easily obtain the upper hand.

If they let Oregon get too carried away, Master Goodwin could end up losing his prize.

They both knew better than to say anything, though. Master Goodwin always knew what he was doing; doubtless that this was a way to placate Oregon so that he wouldn't go out of control when things got even _more_ intense.

As the two thought over their Master's plan (and what he had entrusted them to say once the prisoner was back in his cell) Arizona flew back to Goodwin and was promptly recalled.

"You've done your job for now, my friend," Goodwin said, "for this next phase, only those that can hold their own against ice will be of the utmost help."


----------



## River

Blake looked up as the person he had come to know as Franklin pointed at the government building, 'I suppose he is right,' he looked around the clearing where they stood and wondered what Andrew was going through. He pulled the pink ball from his belt and released his Gardevoir, "Hey, Jade." Jade looked about the elementals and stopped on Ellie,_ Huh... Is she like you?_ 
Blake nodded,_ Sorta, She's a Psychic elemental though_. Jade nodded slowly, _Interesting..._ Blake looked at the trees, the poison elemental had started off and the grass elemental was about to, _Jade, im going to start towards Mount Coronet, I want you to keep an eye out for any goverment agents that might be approaching, ok?_ Jade nodded and Blake started off into the woods. Jade took a look at Ellie before moving along after Blake.


----------



## Mercy

Turning her head as she heard Franklin's voice, Lucille responded, "I'm fine. I just wanted to clear my head is all." She grinned at him, as if trying to prove she was alright. Illiamna rushed over to her trainer, still not sure whether she could trust Franklin. _I guess he did save Lucille_, she thought bitterly. She decided to be okay with him for now, but she still had her suspicions about him.
------------------------------
Hailey was pleased when she heard Jack question if this method was really worth using. It seemed like an effective enough way to get information, but it was a bit of a waste. _Seven Elementals in that church, and we only managed to get one?_ she wondered, her face was bleak. _Hmm. Well, if anything, one is better than none. _


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Iowa brought Andrew to a large arena that was a plain grey. There were several light fixtures at varying points on the walls, and on the uppermost part of one of the walls there was a glass window, through which one could observe the fight.

Iowa dropped Andrew onto the floor of the arena, and then magnetically maneuvered a steel wristband that had several blinking lights onto Andrew's left arm, and then did the same thing with his right arm. The moment each band had closed around the boy's wrist, it began to emit a soft beeping.

While that was happening, CT floated into the observation room, and telekinetically activated a few switches. When that happened, several sections of the arena sunk down, and were replaced with a floor of stone.

Around the same time, Goodwin, Delaware, and Washington entered the arena. Goodwin Spared a moment to drop one of the pokeballs onto the side of the arena opposite Iowa and Andrew. It opened, and Oregon the Tyrannitar appeared in a burst of light.

"Oregon, you will have a chance to fight, but not until I give the signal. Until then, feel free to prepare in a method that doesn't damage anything."

Before the Tyrannitar could give any sort of acknowledgment, Goodwin, several other Government members, and his pokemon (including Iowa) were already entering the elevator that would take them to the observation deck. Once they had arrived, Goodwin hit a single switch on the control board.

"Time to wake up, boy."

When the switch was pressed, a small shock went through both of the wristbands. The shock was enough to jolt Andrew out of his unconsciousness.

"Where..."

Goodwin then pressed another button on the control board, and spoke into the microphone.

"Boy, we have decided to test the strength of your monstrous Elemental abilities. You will battle this Tyrannitar until it is deemed that a battle is no longer necessary."

_Okay, but will that be before or after one of us dies?_ Andrew thought, _granted, he didn't say it was a fight to the death, but it could easily become one._"

Goodwin leaned in closer to the microphone. "Begin."


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Hey, Bannanaphone, could you fly me to the ledge we were on last night?" The Tropius' Pokéball burst open just in time for Bannanaphone to hear the commands. Bannanaphone nodded. They flew low to help avoid detection, then, when they were near the mountain, they soared upwards and landed on a ledge easily as large as the church. "Boom Boom, make sure they don't miss us up here. Bannanaphone, return." Hilao walked over to Boom Boom and sat beside him. Next to him, a small flower began to bloom.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis had begun the walk to Mt. Coronet, but after hearing only the sound of only a few people following suit, she turned around and went back to the area where all of the Elementals had met.

"_I thought we were going to the mountain, so why is it that only a few of... us... are..._" as she said the last two words, she returned to the area and found the Government member from the Church.

"_You..._" she growled, beginning to gather ice at her claws.

"_You! You're the one that_ ratted us out!" she screamed, lunging at the man.
----
Andrew leaped to the side before the Tyrannitar ran forward and smashed his fist into where he'd been standing.

Andrew rolled out of the way as it brought down its tail, only to slip on the sand that had begun to stir upon the Tyranitar's appearance. He didn't have time to wonder how the sand had gotten there in the first place, as it began to build up to a fierce gale.

_Okay, I need to think. If I hold still for even a moment, that thing will tear me to pieces. I need some way take away this Sandstorm before it-_

He jumped to the side again as the Tyranitar came running through the howling gale and swung its tail. Andrew grunted and rolled again, right as the thing brought its tail down on the spot where he had just been.
----
Back in the observation deck, Goodwin sighed at the one-sided battle. He had been very disappointed when the boy hadn't even tried to use his Elemental abilities to hold off Oregon.

_This will not do,_ he thought, and spoke into the microphone.

"Boy, do you simply want to take the satisfaction of learning your powers away from me? Because if you are, tell me now so I can call of Oregon and use something a little more suited to that situation."
----
Upon hearing Goodwin's words, Andrew muttered something along the lines of "this isn't on purpose," and jumped backward as the Tyrannitar dove forward in another attack. This one came within inches of striking his stomach.

_Okay, that's it, comedy's over. Time to humor Goodwin._

He jumped back again, and aimed his palm at the Tyranitar. Icicles took form in front of his palm, Andrew grabbed them and tossed them at the Tyranitar, expecting them to deter it.

Instead, the icicles bounced off the Tyranitar's hide as if they were pebbles.

"Oh, come on!" Andrew snarled, as the Tyranitar charged forward, "that's the fastest I can do!"

At this, the Tyranitar slammed its tail into the stone ground in front of it, sending up a series of large, sharpened rocks. The Tyranitar began to slam each rock with its tail, blasting them at Andrew at deadly speed.

"This is ridiculous," was all Andrew had time to say before rolling out of the way of the first two. He slid out of the way of the third one, but apparently that had been anticipated, since the fourth caught him on one arm and sent him half the length of the arena. Andrew hit the ground hard from the attack.
----
In the observation deck, Goodwin watched as Oregon scored its hit on the Elemental. The boy's sole attempt at using his powers had ended in failure, and judging by the lifesigns he was getting from the two wristbands, the hit from Stone Edge had jarred him badly.

_It's never easy, is it?_ he wondered, pressing another button. This one would send another jolt through the wristbands; hopefully it would be enough to convince the boy to fight.


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin stood wondering what the Weavile was saying as it was talking to him. He certainly wasn't an elemental, and he wasn't close to the Pokemon. Surely it must understand that he didn't know what it was saying? Suddenly, it jumped straight at him, baring its claws.

"Oh crap!" he shouted as he ducked and rolled out of the way. Plucking the first ball off the left of his belt, he sent out Scizor. "Quick!" he shouted. "Stand in front of me. Stop that thing, use Iron Defense and X-Scizor it if it tries to get close." Turning to Lucille, he asked, "When that thing calms down a bit, can you try and talk to it?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis found herself very quickly confronted by the Scizor.

"_That's not going to be good enough!_" she screeched, charging forward, and then pulling back at the last second, only slightly scratching the Scizor with Fake Out. When it would inevitably start to flinch, she would go on the attack.
----
Andrew felt another jolt go through his wrists, and he winced in pain as the Tyranitar began another charge.

Andrew looked up just in time to see said charge, and was struck yet again, pile-driving him straight into the wall.

He half expected the impact to break his bones, but found that something cold had softened the hit. He looked at the wall in front of him and was surprised to find a thin layer of rapidly melting snow.

He didn't have time to wonder how this happened, as he was picked up and tossed by the Tyranitar, and this time, there was nothing to soften the impact.
----
Goodwin had seen enough.

_I suppose that his powers are incomplete... that they are weakened. Clearly, this boy hasn't fully developed the monstrous potential._

He spoke into the microphone yet again:

"Oregon, as much as I appreciate your zeal, this boy is not your punching bag. If you keep this up, I'm going to call it off before you kill him."

Oregon looked up at Goodwin and gave a few roars of protest.

"Look, I know that you're still bitter about how little you got to fight at the Church," he said, "but this boy is my only lead to learning more about his kind. If I want to learn more about those monsters, I'm going to need him alive."
----
Andrew, in too much pain to get up, could only watch helplessly as the Tyranitar started towards him, only to be stopped by Goodwin's commands.

_My kind... that's right, Goodwin sees us as... inhuman. Neither above or below humanity... simply outside of it... monsters. I wonder, is that why..._

Andrew suddenly found himself standing up. Seeing this, the Tyranitar began to charge again. Andrew, without himself realizing, found himself standing his ground, found himself facing his enemy.

Seconds before it was going to strike, Andrew slowly held his palm up, again with it facing the Armor Pokemon. A mere second before impact, Andrew's palm glowed, and-

The Tyranitar was blasted back by a condensed stream of ice. The behemoth got back up, only to be hit again by ice and slam into the ground.

Andrew slowly struggled to the Tyranitar, striking it with a stream of ice every time it tried to get up, until it was overwhelmed and collapsed.

Andrew loomed over the fallen Tyranitar. It looked defiantly up at him, as if to say "get it over with."

Andrew raised his palm at the Tyranitar-

Only to be brought to his own knees by twin shocks to his arms. The moment this happened, the injuries that he'd sustained came back to haunt him, and he himself collapsed.


----------



## Mercy

"Stop!"

Lucille had shouted, hoping that would halt Lycis from attacking, a very apparent frown had replaced her smile. "He did nothing of the sort! If he had, he wouldn't have been trying to save each and every one of us!" She bit her lip, realizing shouting wasn't going to resolve this, if anything, make her seem more threatening. "I'm sorry," she said, hoping she didn't seem too harsh.

She crouched down, mostly so Franklin wouldn't hear what she said. "I know how you must feel seeing as though Andrew gave himself up," she whispered softly, not knowing if Lycis could even hear her.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis glared at Lucielle. "_How do we know it wasn't a two-fronted act?_" she snarled, "_he rats us out, then tries to help us to gain our trust, and then next thing you know, we're surrounded by Goodwin and his men! I don't think we should listen to him at all!_

"_You... you don't know at all how I feel. Not unless you were driven away by your own family, rejected by all of your friends, and forced to wander the streets for over half a year! That was what Andrew went through, and all that time I was with him to help him every step of the way! Are you an outcast, that thinks of yourself as a monster?_ NO, _you're_ NOT!"
----
Goodwin grinned in satisfaction as he saw the Elemental collapse after defeating Oregon.

"Very good, both of you," he said, "Iowa, return the prisoner to his cell," the Magnezone gave a buzz of acknowledgment and floated towards the elevator, "I will be sending a report of the battle to all of you shortly, " Goodwin said to his employees, "I want all of you to analyze the readouts of the boy's lifesigns specifically when he began to retaliate against Oregon. See if you can find some sort of hidden cause."

He pressed another button on the control board, and then calmly walked to the elevator and entered, Washington, Iowa, and Delaware not far behind. Upon reaching the arena floor, he recalled Oregon, saying: "You fought valiantly, my friend. This will be your first battle, with many more exciting ones to follow. Look forward to it."

He then deployed Arizona. "You'll be accompanying me to my office," he said, "Delaware, Washington, accompany Iowa to the prison, and then carry out that which I've discussed. Iowa, after you secure the prisoner, I need you to immediately come to my office. I have another brief assignment for you."

With that, he turned and exited the arena, at which point the Magnezone magnetically lifted Andrew, and made his own way to the exit.


----------



## Mercy

Lucille jumped in surprise. Illiamna jumped up and started growling, ready to defend her trainer on her life. Lucille waved to her Vaporeon, signaling to be at ease. Illiamna listened, but she was still ready to fight if need be. And throughout this outburst, Lucille spoke in a calm voice, "What use would it be to have us later than now? If he was a traitor to us, he would've let the Government take us all at the same time Andrew was captured."

"I've never had friends because I was always helping my family out. Did they know of this power? No. I've lived for a long time not being able to tell anyone and in that way, I was secluded from everyone else." She paused when she felt her hands squeezing to make fists. Then she continued, "To the people of this world, I am a monster. They may not know me personally, but to them our kind are monsters. I feel connected to this group, because I can be myself for once. I may not have been with Andrew as long as you have, but I still feel the guilt."

"Now can we please end this? It's not good if we start arguing amongst ourselves," she finished, looking at Lycis with almost pleading eyes.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis, for a moment looked like she would attack Franklin anyway. But only for a moment longer.

"_Fine,_" she snarled, turning away, "_but the moment we reach Mt. Coronet, I want him gone. I don't... can't trust him. If I see you again after Coronet... I won't hold back. You scum captured Andrew... I look forward to paying you back in kind for that._"

With that, she began the trek to the mountain, "_Let's go,_" she said, resigned, "_we haven't got all night for this._"

Even as she walked, a plan was forming in her head. One that could help Andrew. All that she needed to do was be a little patient...


----------



## River

Blake looked up at the mountain that loomed before him, the grass elemental had flown up on a Tropius, he had Sky but he wouldn't risk being seen. He walked along the edge of the cliff running his fingers along its surface. He felt Jade watching him, _What?_
Jade looked up at the mountain, _Are you okay? You are depressed_. Blake sighed and looked at the peak far above him, _no, I guess i'm not, I have a feeling that something bad is going on with Andrew in the government building_. Jade looked back down at the rock face in front of her. _To the best of my understanding, you elementals are like this cliff: You seem unmoveable and I think Goodwin may have a hard time breaking Andrew._ Blake sighed and continued along the cliff's base, _I guess you're right._

-----------------------------------------

Zack slept peacefully, or atleast thats how it appeared to anyone watching...

_A Raging fire covers the house in front of him, his house. He looks to his left and sees his brother, an almost identical match. Suddenly a car pulls up and the back door opens. A hand reaches out of the back seat and grabs his shirt collar, he is pulled into the car._

Zack awoke and looked around the room, "Nothing," he muttered to himself. He lay back down and went back to sleep.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao sighed once more. There was nothing happening really. Most of the group were still near the ruined church, but one was walking down the path with a Gardevior. _What suprises me is that the Fire and Rescue and Police services havn't arrived yet...but then again, the Government probably called them off._ He turned, pointed at the ground, and focused. After a moment, a small shoot emerged from the ground. It grew bigger and bigger until it was a huge tree. Hilao quickly climbed the tree, and sat in one of the branches. It wasn't until it was too late that he noticed the Raichu and Dragonite staring up at him.

~~~

"Come, Draco, I trust you know the location of the elemantals?" Cory asked.
The dragon nodded and spoke to Hax. The Porygon-Z dissapeared into Cory's phone. It buzzed. He lifted the phone out, just as Hax jumped free from the camera. The message read;
One of the elementals is alone, at Mount Coronet.
"Draco, take Rairai and Hax with you. If he's alone, bring him to me, _alive,_ but if he's with others simply continue to spy."
The dragon nodded. Rairai took Cory's phone, Hax jumped into it then Rairai jumped onto Draco's back. 

~~~

The Dragonite flew fast over the trees, high above the clouds. They soon saw a big tree on a ledge. "He's up there." Draco said
"Got it! Let's get him, but make sure we don't fry Hax!"
The Dragonite alighted softly behind the tree, and began to sneak forward until he was directly underneath the elemental. Rairai put down the phone slowly, and began to charge some static electricity. The boy fell from the tree. "Alright, let's get him back to Master." Rairai offered
Draco nodded and picked up the human.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie sensed when Franklin was near. _<Hello, Franklin.>_ she said before watching the "fight. _<Lycis... if you have another outburst like that and escape from your Pokéball again... I know Andrew probably let you do that, but he trusted me with you guys.>_ She lifted up her shirt slightly to reveal his Pokémon belt, along with hers. _<Now that you are here, Franklin, we must start to Mount Coronet.>_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Iowa returned Andrew to his cell, and once again restrained the boy. He turned to Delaware and Washington, and then floated out of the cell without another word. Delaware and Washington then themselves stood just outside of the cell, where they couldn't be seen.

After several moments of dead silence, Andrew began to regain consciousness. He slowly opened his eyes, and found himself back in the cell.

_I guess Goodwin chose not to continue with the interrogation until later. I suppose I should be thankful._

Outside of the cell, Delaware heard Andrew waking up, and nodded to Washington.

He suddenly started at the sound of a voice outside of the cell.

"_...but he's not going to be happy about it regardless of how thrilling the fight was for him._"

That particular voice sounded very... childish. It didn't sound too human, though.

"_Well, this_ is _Oregon we're talking about here,_" another voice, one that sounded calm and almost mechanical, "_he would only be satisfied if he got to kill the boy. Master Goodwin would never allow that._"

It took Andrew a few seconds to realize that he was hearing Goodwin's pokemon talking amongst themselves.

"_Well, how would_ you _react if you had the upper hand only to get beaten back down in a matter of seconds?_"

"_I wouldn't mind as much, considering that I'm not Oregon,_" the second pokemon said, "_now drop the matter. Master Goodwin certainly has; he's satisfied that we found out what we did._"

"_Say, Washington... do you think what Master Goodwin is doing is... right?_"

"_Delaware, are you questioning Master Goodwin's ideals,_" the voice now carried a hint of menace, "_you should know better than to do such a thing._"

"_I know, but that human... he's pretty young, even by our standards. You saw what Master Goodwin was doing to him... I don't think that it's right._"

"_It's not our place to ask what's 'right' or 'wrong,' nor are we to question what Master Goodwin is doing. That boy is a monster; caught somewhere in between us and humans. What Master Goodwin is doing to him is only appropriate for someone... some_thing _like him._"

"_I know, but that's the thing; why doesn't Master Goodwin simply bring him completely into humanity? That particular substance has been theorized to work; Master Goodwin could use this as a field test for the boy._"

"_Delaware... I will not report this conversation to Master Goodwin. I understand why you are having such doubts; it's natural for your species. Just know that I'll be..._"

The voice began to grow distant. It was clear now that they were walking away from the cell.

Only then did Andrew realize that the Magnezone that normally guarded him wasn't in his cell.

_Not that it makes a difference,_" he thought, _after that battle, I won't be going anywhere on my own for a while._
----
Once the two were out of what they estimated was the earshot of the prisoner, Washington turned to Delaware and said: "_That went well._"

"_You really think so?_" Delaware wondered, "_I think I brought the matter up far too easily._"

"_That's part of the plan,_" Washington said, "_he know of it now, sooner or later he'll bring it up for Master Goodwin to hear, and that will be that._"

"_I suppose so,_" the Clefable said. She turned to Washingotn and added, "_I hope you know that I didn't mean all of those things I said about this being the wrong thing._"

"_I never thought you did,_" Washington said, floating away, "_now let's find Master Goodwin and tell him that it worked._"


----------



## Anomaly 54

Cory was already waiting for the Dragonite to return. "Good work, Draco. Now, we must go find Mr. Goodwin and tell him. In fact, Hax, send him a text. It'll be faster."
The phone shivered, then pinged, and Porygon-Z came out. "Rairai, Hax, return. Draco, carry the boy." The ducked inside the building, past the reception and into the main hall. He walked to Mr. Goodwin's door and knocked. "Mr. Goodwin?"


----------



## Pwnemon

Getting up from the ground, Franklin dusted himself off, then recalled his Scizor. "Thanks for talking to that thing," he said to Lucille. "Sorry about that." Turning to Ellie, he said, "Yeah, we should be heading out around now. You have to head to the west and south side of town. Then we'll just keep heading west. Follow me," said Franklin as he turned around and headed back in the direction of the church.
~~~~
Jack headed into Andrew's cell again. "Hello, Andrew. Food will be coming shortly. You should eat it; that isn't the last time you'll be battling Oregon. And I will warn you, he's a sore loser. Is there anything else you want?"


----------



## Mercy

Without saying anything to anyone, Lucille returned Illiamna to her Pokeball. "I'm sure she won't be too happy about that, but I have to travel to Mt. Coronet," she said as she flicked her hair out of her eyes. She took out another Pokeball and with a red stream of light, an Altaria appeared. He hovered just a few feet from the ground, stretching his body. "Did you really have to leave me in there for that long?"

"Sorry Kenai," Lucille apologized. She decided to take her own route instead of following anyone. "I need you to fly me up to Mt. Coronet." Kenai nodded, and let Lucille get on him. She always wondered how he could manage her weight. He quickened the flapping of his wings and took off for Mt. Coronet.
-------------------------------------------------
Walking down to Andrew's cell, the clicking of her heels was the only sound she could hear. However, when she got to his cell, she realized Jack was also there. She wore a disappointed look on her face. Ignoring Jack, she looked at Andrew with her mismatched eyes. She, unfortunately, was not going to be as hospitable to the Elemental.

"How powerful are the others? Do you even know the extent of their powers?" she asked, a bit forceful.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Extent? I knew them for half an hour, tops. I didn't-" he started to cough, "I didn't get a chance to see their powers in effect."

He turned to Jack, "There's really nothing else I need, other than food and water," his voice had lost the edge it had when he was speaking to Jack earlier. Maybe the fight with Oregon - apparently that was the name of the Tyranitar - had taken it out of him, maybe the interrogation had. he wasn't really sure.

There was a sudden buzzing noise, and then Goodwin's Magnezone flew into the cell, accidentally jostling the woman and coming to a halt in front of Jack. A note was magnetically attached to the center of its head, although nobody but Jack could see it unless they were right in front of the Magnezone. The note read:

_Jack, I want you to call Franklin. Iowa has failed to find him in his office, and he was not present for the battle with Oregon. You need to remind him that he has a job to do, and reprimand him in some way for missing this.
                  -David_
----
Goodwin was reviewing the report of the battle when he heard a knock on the door. He opened it to find another employee of his, Cory, outside of the door.

"Is there a problem?" Goodwin asked, "Cory, if you are worried about missing the battle, you needn't worry; you were not part of the assigned group, and I will be having the boy fight Oregon again soon.

"Of course, if that's not what this is about, then tell me, what is it?"
----
Lycis had been running through the route, already formulating her plan. It was a relatively simple plan, all she needed to do was wait until the opportune moment before putting it into action.

She stopped running once she reached the mountain, which towered over her like a sleeping giant. Spotting an entrance to one of the mountain's caves, she walked over to it and began to wait.


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin was walking along when he saw Lucille get on her Altaria and take the much more efficient route of flying toward Mt. Coronet. Seeing that, he muttered something to himself. "Screw it," he said. "Anybody here not have a Pokemon that can fly them? No? Good." Pulling out the fourth PokeBall on his belt, he said, "Go! Wonderbird!" Pointing to the mountains at the west, he said, "Fly me over there." He hopped on the Xatu and it flapped its wings toward the west. About halfway there, he heard his PokeGear ringing. "Hello?" He asked. "Who is this?" "This is Jack," responded the other end of the line. "I noticed that you weren't in your office, or at the battle between Andrew and Oregon, and I want you to realize that there will be consequences for truancy." _Holy crud, there was a fight between a Tyranitar and a human?_ thought Franklin, but then he quickly recovered. "Sorry, sir. I decided to spend more time with the elementals I had befriended to see if I could pick anything else up." Hanging up the phone, he turned around to everyone else. "THAT WAS MY BOSS'S SECOND IN COMMAND," he yelled over the wind. "WE SHOULD BE ALMOST THERE, BUT I'M AFRAID SOMEBODY MIGHT FOLLOW US. I SUGGEST YOU MAKE A PASSCODE OR SOMETHING." After a few minutes, he dropped onto the ledge he had seen Lucille land on and departed his Xatu, recalling it and waiting for everybody else to land.
~~~~
After calling Franklin, Jack developed a few suspicions. _Maybe it's time to figure out just what is making Franklin spend so much time with these people._ Heading back to his office, he buzzed in Hailey Matthews. _She'll do a good job,_ he thought.


----------



## Mewtwo

_I don't have a flying Pokémon; however...>_ She started hovering. _<...Three and a half feet. Personal best!>_ she said, releasing Teresa from her own lot of Pokémon and Eltanin from Andrew's. _<Guys, I need you to help the rest who don't have flying Pokémon out by giving them a lift. As I can hover, I don't exactly need a ride.>_


"On it!" Teresa said, doing her best to salute with her short arms, and lowering down so anyone who needed a ride could hop on. "Maximum of three, please."


----------



## Mewtwo

((I didn't check... :sweatdrop:))


----------



## Mercy

Getting off Kenai, Lucille wobbled a bit as she stepped away as the feeling of walking was awkward. "Thank you Kenai, but you'll have to go back in the ball for a little bit more," she spoke as she withdrew him back to the orb. She knew he wouldn't be exactly happy when she let him out again. And speaking about unhappy, she remembered Illiamna wouldn't be too pleased either. She let her out, bracing herself for the Vaporeon to lash out.

"_Well_! You could've at _least_ have warned me about that," Illiamna hissed playfully. She went to her trainer, nudging her hand to make sure Lucille knew she was just kidding. She did know and reciprocated by swatting Illiamna's side in a teasing manner. Looking around her and then up to the sky, Lucille searched for other people. She noticed that Franklin had followed her onto the same ledge.
---------------------------------------
Hailey frowned at Andrew's response. She had wanted to get a piece of information for him that she could take back to Goodwin, but she guessed she'd just have to ask a different question. As she went to open her mouth, her PokeGear started ringing. "I'll be back," she filled the silence.

Moving away from the cell so Andrew couldn't hear her conversation, she took the call. "Hello? What is it that you need?"


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Is there a problem?" Goodwin asked, "Cory, if you are worried about missing the battle, you needn't worry; you were not part of the assigned group, and I will be having the boy fight Oregon again soon.

"Of course, if that's not what this is about, then tell me, what is it?"

"Actually, sir, I had something else. About the elementals. Draco, if you would" The dragon squeezed through the door and lay the boy down on the floor, far enough from the desk that Mr. Goodwin could see him. "Draco spotted him traveling to Mount Coronet, apparently he left before everyone else to scout ahead." At that, his phone buzzed. He quickly read the text, which was from Hax. "Apparently, the others are also going."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin started forward when he saw that Cory had discovered another Elemental. "You... captured another one," he said, his voice becoming deathly calm. Arizona recognized this tone and slowly began to fly away from Goodwin.

"After I made it clear that they were not to be attacked until my say-so, so as to keep my word to that boy we captured... and you go and capture this one. What do you expect me to _do about-_"

He then looked up at Cory.

"Cory, I fully expect you to return the Elemental you found to where you found it. I don't care how you do it, _just do it!_"

Delware and Washington suddenly reached the entryway to his office. Seeing them, Goodwin's worries about the current situation vanished.

"Washington, I take it that you've... succeeded?" The Metagross nodded, "Good. I fully expect him to be ready- actually, I'll go see him myself."

With that, he walked out of his office.


----------



## Mercy

Something out of the corner of her eye caught her attention. It was one of the Elementals that had been in the church earlier, but Lucille couldn't recall if she knew his name. He wasn't too far away from where she was, so she jumped down and landed on her feet swiftly. Illiamna promptly followed after her, still not trusting of anyone, even though they were like her trainer. "He has a Kingler?" Lucille whispered in a joyful manner. Water types were good in her book.

She approached the Elemental. "Hello, I don't think I've introduced myself," she started with a smile. "I'm Lucille. And you are?"


----------



## Anomaly 54

((Hax is currently inside a phone, legitisizing his ability to know stuff. It's called a video. Hax was filming the area and spotted Franklin going towards the elementals.))

"Sorry, sir, but as you said, I was never part of the team origionally. I havn't linked my radio to the team's channel yet. I shall do as you wish. Draco, take him back were you found him. When he wakes up he'll have a headache and will think he fell from a tree. Now go!" The dragon left, Cory followed. He stepped into his room and sat down. _Well that was a waste of time..._

~~~

Hilao woke dizzily. He was sat on the ground, near the tree, on the ledge. His memory was pretty fuzzy, he remembered climbing the tree but he forgot what happened after that. He must have fallen and hit his head on a branch or something. _Ah well, the others should get here soon, and I can go join them..._


----------



## Wargle

Wallace heard a voice call to him and he turned around. A girl was running up to him. _As usual, the ladies just keep running up to me._ thought Wallace. _Perv._ responded Shadow.
"Hello Lucille. My name... well," laughed Wallace, "My name, is Wallace." He smiled, 'But you," he pointed to Lucille,"can call me whatever you want." At that moment, Kingler started to talk to the Vaporeon, "Koh koh koh Kingler Kingler! Kokohkoh Kingler King" ((TRANSLATION: Ignore my trainer. He is an idiot.))
"Not now Kingler. Can't you notice I'm busy?" he whispered from the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Mercy

All Lucille could do was laugh. _Wait... is he trying to hit on me?_

This kid was too much. "I think I'll just call you Wallace," she stated, a smile still on her face as usual. Illiamna was also smiling, but for a different reason. Rather, because of what the Kingler had said. "I agree with that," she replied, flicking her tail in amusement. She didn't feel as if this Wallace person was such a threat to her trainer. The Vaporeon looked straight at the Kingler, "Is he always like this?"

Lucille glanced down at her feet and then back up. "So what power do you have?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Now alone, Andrew was deep in thought.

_That one called Delaware... she mentioned a way to get my powers removed from me. A way to return me completely to humanity, as she put it. Would Goodwin agree to that?

But, more importantly, should_ I _even consider the matter? Those Elementals were the only ones that had accepted me with these powers; not even my family did such things. Does that...

does that mean I should give up on the others? Leave them at the mercy of the Government?

Would that be a right thing to do?_

His thoughts were interrupted by the sudden arrival of Goodwin. The Director entered Andrew's cell with his Metagross at his heels.

"Boy, I would like to ask you a few questions regarding that battle you had with Oregon. Namely, why was it that-"

"I want to make another deal."

Goodwin's stoic expression faltered for a fraction of a second. Recovering quickly, he said: "what sort of deal could you possibly even _consider_ making with me?" he wondered, very calmly and quietly, "furthermore, what could you possibly have to offer?"

"I offer up my status as an Elemental. I know you have some sort of substance that can remove my powers from me. I want that done to me... after that, I don't know what you would do."


----------



## Anomaly 54

((When Draco was flying back with Hilao, Hax was in the phone still. Hax sees Franklin going towards the elementals. When Draco lands, Hax tells Cory then is returned to his Pokéball. I suppose you could call it an educated guess on Cory's behalf. And since when was the phone with Cory? He gave the phone, with Hax in it, to Rairai, so they could tell him if anything went wrong by phoning his office. Second Paragraph, last line))


----------



## Wargle

"Kohkoh kinglerKINGLER kohkohkoh Lerking LER!" ((TRANLATED: "Yes. But only when a female human is around.")) "kiingler!"Wallace whispered, but yet trying for Lucille not to notice. 'Uh...I have the power of the Poison-type! What power do you have?" _I don't know how you humans court one another but I'm pretty sure you're both doing it wrong!"_ Telepathed the Gengar, so buth Wallace and Lucille could hear.


----------



## Anomaly 54

((Ok, fixed it. No mention of Franklin now))

Hilao shook his head and looked down. Two people, the Lucy person and someone he didn't know were next to the enterance. "Bannanaphone, let's go visit them, eh?" 
A moment later, Hilao was on the ground beside the Lucille and Wallace. "So where's everyone else?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin stared Andrew down for several long moments. Eventually, he said: "Boy, tell me, exactly which end of the bargain this is coming from? It certainly isn't going to immediately benefit _me,_ since you're a hard-fought prize that I don't want to lose, but I can't imagine it possibly benefiting you. After all, you seemed very proud of being an Elemental, and now you're going and offering up that pride? That doesn't seem... regular."

Andrew laughed, and then said: "I've had an epiphany, Goodwin. You spoke earlier about how there was an incident involving an Elemental that had completely buried a home in a blizzard. Would you be surprised if I told you that the Elemental in that rumor was me?"

After a long pause, Goodwin said: "I had my suspicions when I learned that you were ice... I thank you for confirming them."

"It's occurred to me that even if, by some miracle, we as Elementals actually beat you, we wouldn't come out any better in the public eye. We would be seen as rebels, rebels that overthrew the Government's leader and most of its supporters. Does that sound like a victory to you?"

Goodwin couldn't help cracking a small smile, "So what you're saying is that you want to lose your powers so that you may escape events that would likely result in your own death?"

Without wavering once, Andrew nodded.

"Boy, in another world, you would have made a fine Governemnt member. Very well, I accept. However, I am first going to extract all the information that I can from you; this includes testing some- but never mind that. Boy, we have a deal. Iowa!"

The Magnezone obediently floated over. Goodwin took a piece of paper from his pocket, wrote on it, and then placed the paper onto the Magnezone.

Though Andrew could not see the note, it read as follows:

_Jack,
      You are to begin spreading rumors that the Elemental boy has begun to outlive his usefulness, and will be killed very soon. Tell nobody of this note, and destroy it once you've read it.
       -David._

Iowa floated out of the cell, and began to make its way to Jack's office. Hopefully, it wouldn't encounter any obstacle.


----------



## Mercy

Illiamna smiled. From this information, she could conclude that this boy was of no threat to her trainer.

"I have the power of Water," Lucille started. And then she felt shock when the Gengar mentioned courting. "No no no no. We're not-" She felt her cheeks getting hot, as she was a bit embarrassed. "It's not like that."
--------------------------------
Hailey was confused, and somewhat frustrated. No one had answered her question. She repeated herself on the Pokegear, "What is it that you need?"


----------



## Pwnemon

Turning to the others behind him, Franklin pointed downward and shouted, "Let's go down there!" Getting back on his Xatu, he made the short flight to where Lucille and Wallace were standing. "Hey there," he said to them. Hearing the last bits of what Gengar and Lucille had said, he added, "No, no, you got it all wrong. Me and Lucille, now that's what you would call courting," he teased. "I never did get your name. What is it?"
~~~~
Turning to the Magnezone, he read the note. _Hmmm,_ he thought. _I wonder what Goodwin is really going to do._ He was snapped out of his musings when Hailey spoke on the other end of the line. "I'm sorry," he said. "Yes. I called you to ask you to watch Franklin. He's sort of become a free spirit and we're worried about what he's doing."


----------



## River

Blake rounded a corner and stepped into a small clearing, from his bag he pulled a potion. He sent out Fantom and applied the potion. _Thanks, Blake_. Blake nodded and walked over to the cliff wall where he sat down and dozed off. _He okay, Jade?_
Jade nodded and turned to Fantom,_ He's just been a bit down on himself, like he always is when something bad happens_.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zack gazed up at the stars in the sky. He had climbed the stairs up to the roof after he failed to fall asleep. Frost hovered next to him, the Glalie grunted as Night landed just ahead of them, "Any luck?" Night shook his head and Zack returned him to his pokeball.


----------



## Wargle

_members of two opposing sides falling love? Someone should write a book about that! So you and the Goverment jerk? Interesting... What's that? StupidBat says there is nothing wrong with this and this could bridge the gap between government and Elementals. whatever that means. I think you're idiots. You know the laws._ Continued the Gengar. "Reaper...Just..Just shut up!" shouted Wallace, still hot with embarrasment. "umm. I'm... Wallace. And you..." _Are a Government! Go on! He's unaware! Kill him!_ "REAPER!" Wallace screamed. "Sorry about Reaper... He doesn't like Government." _Or anyone associated with them. Courting or not._

((OOh gengar's hating on franklin.))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Assuming everyone is at Mount Coronet now.))

Ellie looked around at all of the other Elementals, loitering around the entrance to Mount Coronet. "Well, Franklin, your assistance is nice, but I think we can manage on our own now. We must go back to being on opposing sides; however, if you swear not to leak information, I can keep you in touch with the welfare of the group, in return for information on the Government's search."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis scowled when she heard that Ellie and Franklin wanted to make a deal. "_Need I remind you all who this guy is working for?! Goodwin! We're talking about a man that is in control of this region at only twenty-one years! You... you can't tell anyone working under a man like that anything about us! Look how quickly Goodwin learned of our meeting at the Church! What if that happens again?! What if we lose... more people... like Andrew?_"

She leaped down form her perch above a rock. "_I'm still not completely happy about you being here to begin with, and now you have the gall to... you know what? Never mind!_" she snarled, "_Ellie, I know that_ you _don't mind at all about this whole thing, so I shouldn't either. Do what you want; it won't get Andrew back_"

_Of course, I know something that I can do that_ will _get Andrew back,_ she thought, going into the caves,_I just need to wait a little longer..._
----
Iowa returned to the cell, and took his position near Andrew yet again.

"Good, now that we are done negotiating... boy, you will soon be taken back to the labs; you have an end of the bargain to keep up. I will leave you to dwell on that little end."

With that, he walked out of the cell, and his Metagross followed him.

Andrew was once again alone with Iowa, only now, he was left to think about the consequences of hat he could have just caused.


----------



## Mewtwo

_<Lycis, I understand you care about Andrew; however, it _was_ his choice to begin with. And besides, he obviously has developed a relationship>_ She paused at relationship, the word almost seeming to have a hint of longingness. _<...with Lucille, so we'll have to trust him. I am just making it a little easier on our part, so we're helped with an inside spy.>_


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin was about to speak, but stopped when he heard Andrew's Weavile, but, "Weavile Weavile! VILE! Wea Weavile wea vile WEAVILE!" was all he heard. _I wonder what it's actually saying?_ he wondered, then finished his own thoughts. _Most likely something along the lines of he would prefer to take a rusty nail and carve out my small intestine than cut a deal with me._ When it finished speaking, he said, "That sounds like a deal to me, Ellie. If I haven't absolutely fallen out of favor with Goodwin yet, I may even be able to spread a rumor that you guys headed to Solaceon. We'll see," he finished, trying his best to ignore Gengar's comments.
~~~~
"Oh, one last thing," said Jack. "Hailey, I want you to know something. The elemental has sworn not to reveal any information about the others, so he will be killed. I only tell you this because it could be helpful in your spying on Franklin. Please do try not to make this common knowledge," he said, knowing full well that a young woman can't resist gossip.


----------



## Wargle

"So we're just gonna tell him him everything so he can run on back to his Government buddies and rat us out?!" Wallace disagreed, "I think not! How do we know you are planning to get us to spill the beans on everyone here and get all goody-gooddy with Franklin!"


----------



## Mercy

Lucille blushed even harder when she heard what Franklin and the Gengar said. "I-I think we can trust him right now," she started, stammering at first, "Worst case scenario is that he betrays us, and we could just use him as a hostage." Of course, she had a joking tone in her voice. She didn't think he was going to betray them, he just seemed to nice for that. She leaned over to the Gengar. "I wouldn't go as far to say in love. He's just... a friend." Lucille could feel her throat getting dry as she said that, with a constricting feeling in her stomach as well.
--------------------
"Understood."

And with that, Hailey ended the call and immediately went forward to begin her search for those Franklin. She decided the next course of action would be to go back to the church, to see if there was any sign of him there. If she managed to stumble upon any Elementals, she'd be sure not to disobey Goodwin's orders with the deal. Instead, she decided she'd just spy on them as well as Franklin. "Ugh... He really could be anywhere," she sighed.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

After some time, the Magnezone turned to Andrew.

"_*Prisoner E-01, I have an inquiry.*_"

Andrew looked up at Iowa. "Go ahead and ask. I'm not going anywhere."

"_*No, you are not. Not unless Master Goodwin wishes it so. That was not my inquiry. My inquiry is this: were you being honest to Master Goodwin when you said that you wanted to escape these events?*_"

Without hesitating, Andrew said: "I was."

"_*I understand,*_" the Magnezone said, "_*Then I have another inquiry: why do you want to escape these events?*_"

"I already told you, we can't win," Andrew said, "either we're wanted fugitives for being between human and pokemon, or we're fugitives for being in between human and pokemon, _and_ for overthrowing the leader of the region. I suppose... I suppose that if we can't win, I would at least like to see my family one more time. After that-"

"_*I understand,*_ Iowa cut off, "_*you have told me everything I needed to know. You Elementals are very... strange.*_"

Andrew started to say something, but then the Magnezone added, "_*you will be taken to the labs soon. You should be ready, Prisoner E-01.*_"


----------



## Pwnemon

Excusing himself, Franklin said, "Sorry. I gotta go. It's past eight." Pulling out the fourth PokeBall on his belt, he again released his Xatu. "Sorry I keep pulling you out and recalling you every ten seconds. I promise, after this you can sleep. Let's fly home." Hopping on the bird, he set off for Hearthome. "I'll call you before I fall asleep!" he yelled through the wind.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

One of the pokeballs that Ellie was carrying detached itself from her belt and hit the ground. When it hit the ground, Volantis the Manectric burst out.

"_Ellie, perhaps I should talk to Lycis? She doesn't want to listen to any of you, but maybe she'll listen to me._"

He walked hesitantly to the entrance to the cave, where Lycis had already gone into. The Weavile was now perched on an outcropping inside the cave. Upon seeing Volantis, she growled: "_Get out of here._"

"_Lycis, acting like this isn't going to bring Andrew back. He willingly sacrificed himself for-_"

"_Volantis, shut your mouth. Andrew never wanted this power, and now he's the only one that has to suffer for it. All the other Elementals, ones that likely treasured this power, get to walk free while he gets used as a source of information-_"

"_You don't know that,_" Volantis said calmly, "_For all we know, they're just imprisoning him to use as bait for us to rescue him. They could think that-_"

"_You're blind, Volantis. Goodwin wanted Elementals Dead or_ Alive, _remember? Obviously he's going to use Andrew as a way to find out more about the Elementals. And once he has all the information he needs... he'll..._"

She didn't say anything more, just turned away from the Manectric. Volantis started to say something assuring, but then realized it wouldn't be the best idea.
----
Goodwin was once again staring out the window of his office, mulling over the possibilities to come.

_I can use this boy to test if that method really does work.... he will lose his powers permanently if this works, and if it doesn't... well, even I can't predict what could happen._

He looked over at the clock at the wall. The time was now. He signaled Washington and CT to come with him.

_At the very least, he will provide a chance to experiment with the other substance... yes, it will provide that opportunity for me._

He walked out of his office, and made his way to the prison. Everything would come together soon enough


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie nodded at the Manectric as he went after Lycis. _<Hmm... we cannot stay in one place for too long, or else they'll find us... If you need me, send a Pokémon or something; I'll be practicing teleportation of farther than a few feet, and with more items, or - when the time comes to need it - other people.>_ With that, she walked into Mount Coronet, her heart set on perfecting teleportation.


----------



## Wargle

"And I shall work on getting a burger." Wallace declared after Ellie had left. "Adios. Shadow, Haze then take us elsewhere." Shadow appeared out of his ball and Kingler returned. Shadow breathed out a thick black smoke and then a slight flapping noise was heard. When the smoke cleared the Crobat and trainer had left.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao shook his head and turned to the mountain. "And I'll just get some sleep..." He began to climb, vines bursting out occasionally if there weren't any footholds or handholds for him. He finally reached the ledge again, and moved towards the tree. He climbed into it and lay in a lower branch, Bouncer sitting against the trunck below. "Night, Bouncer"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew heard the sound of steady footfalls, and it wasn't long before Goodwin, his Metagross, his Starmie, and several other people behind the first three arrived at his cell.

"Boy, it's time again," Goodwin said, at which point he turned to Iowa and nodded. The Magnezone gave an affirmative hum, and again magnetically detached Andrew from the wall and began to carry him again.

Goodwin walked further ahead until he was right next to the suspended Andrew, and said quietly: "From this point forward, the deal is sealed. If you want to change your mind, now would be the time to object. If not, remain silent."

Andrew didn't say anything.

_You don't need to give me these pretenses of a final chance,_ he thought, _I... I know what I'm doing, Goodwin. I'm removing myself from this conflict for good._
----
Volantis walked away from the ledge Lycis was perched on and sat himself down near Ellie, who looked like she was concentrating on something.

"_I don't know what more I can do,_" he said to himself, "_She's already proven that she won't speak to Eltanin, and I was the only other one that could ever reason with her. We... we're all sad about Andrew, but the rest of us accepted that it was for the good of the many. Why can't she?_"

The Manectric turned the question over in his mind, but an answer would not present itself.

Lycis meanwhile, took a careful glance around the mountain's inside. Volantis and Ellie were further off from her perch, but she couldn't tell if the others were around or not. And she needed to know so that she could put her plan into action

_Just wait a little longer, Lycis,_ she told herself, _I just need to wait a little longer, and then I can help him... I can do what must be done to save him. Andrew, just hold on a little longer..._


----------



## Mewtwo

((I need others to post; Exo and I have a plot point in mind, but first a few others have to post. I can't post until a few others do.))


----------



## River

Blake woke and had a sudden urge to climb the cliff behind him, he stood and gripped the lowest handholds he could find and began to climb. 
After about five minutes he heaved himself up to a ledge and looked around, he was currently about fifteen feet off the ground and twelve feet from the top. In the distance he could see the government building, as he watched a winged pokemon flew up and landed on the roof next to two people, with a flash it vanished into a pokeball. he turned back to the cliff and gripped the next handhold.

He saw a light peeking over the horizon as he pulled himself onto the ledge about five metres down from a few other elementals. _What was that, Blake?_ Fantoms voice entered his mind as he heard Jade and Fantom float over the ledge after him, _Why'd you take off like that?_ Blake shook his head and started walking along the cliff towards the others, "Hey, did everyone make it here okay?".

-------------------------

Zack started down the staircase and stepped into his room. Closing the door behind him he sat on his bed and rested his head in his hands.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Andrew had been carried back onto the lab, and forced back onto the metal table, where he was once again pinned down. Since then, he'd been lying there for however long it had taken Goodwin and his pokemon to prepare what he had heard one of them call "the operation." After however long, Goodwin nodded to the Metagross, which once again took a position at the head of the table.

"Boy, you are not going to like what you are about to go through. But remember, this is what you wanted for yourself. Always remember that."

Andrew started to say something, but then thought better of it. Anything he said would likely convince Goodwin that he had to go through more pain.

Smiling at his silence, Goodwin flicked a switch right beside him. The machine that positioned the needles again began to descend. This time, the needles that were mainly descending were filled completely with a clear liquid. It could have been water.

So why was it that the sight of them made Andrew genuinely nervous about this for the first time?

He didn't have time to make any more objections, since the needles yet again contacted and deposited their contents into his bloodstream.
----
Volantis turned away from where Ellie had been practicing, intending to see if Lycis had calmed down. He started toward the ledge where the Weavile had been perched, but found that she was no longer there. The Manectric tried to detect her scent, but was unsuccessful.

"_Oh, no..._"
----
Outside of Mt. Coronet, Lycis ran.

Nobody had seen her, she was confident of that much. All of the Elementals and their pokemon had gone to do their own thing, and Volantis had gone to watch the Psychic Elemental.

She knew that she wouldn't be undetected for long; sooner or later one of them would know that she was gone and go to find her. She had to make it to the Government HQ before then.

_This is all for you, Andrew. I'll ensure that you get out of there alive._


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin had hardly realized what time it was until the sun came peeking over the horizon; he had been too busy trying to think of a way to get Andrew out of his predicament. When light started streaming through the window he did a double-take. "Past eight?" he said out loud. "I was up all night! It's Monday!" At this realization, he yawned hugely and flopped on his bed for a well-deserved rest when his PokeGear dinged. "You have... ONE... new message!" Another ping. "Hello, Franklin Black. You may be overpaying for Pokemon insur-" he turned it off, then remembering what he had promised Lucille, dialed Ellie's number.

"Hi, Ellie, what's happening over there?"


----------



## Mercy

As Franklin left and the others went into the entrance to Mount Coronet, Lucille stepped in the same direction, lazily brushing her hand against Illiamna's back. It was clear that she was exhausted. After the church situation and having to run away, as well as staying up all night, she was noticeably more weary. Her vision blurred a bit, but Lucille rubbed her eyes. _No. I have to stay awake, there's no time to go to sleep right now._

She, along with Illiamna, followed the others and waited to see the next course of action.

((Yeah, sorry I haven't posted, I just couldn't think of anything.))


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie's Pokégear rang.

"Oh, hello, Franklin. Nothing much is going on; I'm practicing transportation, with Volantis and Lycis watchin-" she cut off. Lycis was gone, with Volantis sniffing around for a scent. "...crap..." she muttered under her breath. "So far, I've improved my teleportation distance from a few fet to ten yards!" she announced proudly. "I still need to practice with other objects, though. Do you want to speak to Lucille?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

If Andrew thought that his last time in the lab was painful, what he was experiencing now made the last incident feel like a simple flu shot.

Countless thoughts and images were flying through his mind, all of them presenting him with a variety of scenarios that could at best be described as unpleasant. He was constantly being forced to think back on every painful experience he had ever been through, and his body was being forced to react to those situation in that same exact manner.

What he could not see was that the Metagross was projecting every visual moment to the rest of room. What Andrew saw, they would see. What he remembered would become a part of their memory.

Goodwin was watching this with a grin of satisfaction slowly beginning to spread across his face. The serum was working perfectly. All of the information Washington was projecting was being recorded, copied, and transferred to three separate locations: Goodwin's personal files, Jack's files, and the encrypted center of the Government Database to serve as a backup.

_This boy truly is the gold mine... once all of the "simulations" have finished, I will know exactly how to best kill these Elementals. I haven't won yet... but I am closer than I ever thought I would be._
----
"_She's gone! Lycis is gone!_"

At this panicked shout from Volantis, another pokeball detached itself from the belt and opened, deploying Ankaa the Magmortar.

"_Typical, really," Ankaa noted, "did any of you think that she'd stay placated for that long? I'm surprised she didn't do this sooner._"

Volantis rounded on the Magmortar. "Is now really the time? Lycis is on the move, and I think we all know where she's going-"

"Y_es, and is it any wonder? She was Andrew's very first pokemon, she knows Andrew the most, and is likely convinced that Andrew needs her to survive, or the other way around. You, Eltanin, and_ that girl," he pointed to Ellie, "_weren't letting her go after him, and I don't think she saw 'it's for the good of the rest of us' as a decent excuse. Dead or Alive law notwithstanding, all she see is the 'Dead' part. That's all she ever saw. Why do you think she went out of her way to make sure Andrew never interacted with anyone._"

Volantis was taken aback. "_I thought Andrew made that decision on his own," he said, "and furthermore, if she was egging him on to isolate himself, then why did she push him to go to the Church?_"

Ankaa sighed. "_Because she thought that the other Elementals would protect him from Goodwin and his guys. When it was clear that it wasn't going to be the case, she likely assumed that we didn't really have Andrew's best interests at heart, and now this. And I could go on debating with you about Lycis' motives, but every second we waste here is another second closer for Lycis to find the Government HQ and likely cause things to go very, very, bad for all of us._"
----
Everything that Andrew saw always led him back to one memory.

It didn't matter how young in his life it took place. The experience would remind him of another moment, and then another, and then another, and eventually, he would see the same thing: the night he was driven out of his home.

_Why? Why did they not..._

And every time he saw that moment, he would find himself in great pain, and feeling very... cold, and then... very hot.

Had he paid attention to that last part, he would have noticed that a small layer of ice was forming on the metal table every time he thought of that night, and then melting away just as fast, thanks to the efforts of a built-in heater that would react if the table cooled down to rapidly.

But he didn't. All he knew was pain, whether it was the pain of that night, or the physical pain that accompanied it.

And Goodwin saw all this, and grew even more satisfied.
----
Lycis could now see the Government's HQ. This sight motivated her, and she did her best to run even faster. She needed to get into the Government building before any of the other caught up to her.

Once she got in there, she could find Andrew without worrying about her own allies finding her.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie looked at the rest of Andrew's Pokémon. _<Look, I'm sorry I didn't let Lycis go after Andrew; I knew that if she went, she would be...>_ she trailed off, not wanting to say "killed". _<"Look, my teleportation's not so good, but I can teleport with Pokéballs, so if I could call you back... maybe adrenelin will allow me to teleport back to the group.>_ she finished telepathically so that Franklin wouldn't hear her.


----------



## Pwnemon

"Wait a second," said Franklin, sounding panicky. "Crap? What's crap? Yes I want to speak to Lucille but FIRST TELL ME WHAT THIS CRAP IS!" Taking a second to cool down he drank some water, then half-whispered, "It's that Weavile, isn't it." Before he even heard the reply from the other end of the line, he knew.

~~~~

Jack was reclining in his chair when the PC made a "ping!" sound and a pop-up appeared on the screen. It instantly started showing a video which looked like some sort of light show. Colors were randomly dancing around the room in no real order, seeming to form images and then fade away into the next assortment. Just as he was about to disregard it as spam something in the corner of the screen caught Jack's eye. Veiled under a bright green was the unmistakable face of David Goodwin.

Without even turning off the console, Jack opened the door to the cellar headed to the basement.

~~~~

Holding the PokeGear in one hand, Franklin laced his shoes in the other. "I'm heading for the government headquarters. Don't come, it's too dangerous now. I'll get Lycis and you can teleport him back there. Now hook me up with Lucille."

Opening the door to his apartment, Franklin ran.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie called back all of Andrews Pokémon that were present, and attempted to teleport to the group. She landed in the middle of them. _<Guys, Lycis left. She's trying to save Andrew.>_ she paused a bit. _<Lucille, Franklin's on the phone, and wishes to speak to you.>_ She decided to show off by levitating the Pokégear over to her. _<Guys, I can teleport about ten yards total, not including the adrenalin rush that let me teleport this far. I could try teleporting all of us to the headquarters, but it's risky. I'll only attempt it if everyone's up for it.>_ She stopped talking and waited for replies.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

The images were now showing up clearer than they had been previously, and Goodwin could see each of the memories that Andrew was living with a little more clarity each time they showed up.

One image in particular was displaying itself many times over: Andrew fleeing from a home half-buried in snow on a snowless night. That image seemed familiar, but for the life of him Goodwin couldn't remember where he had seen it before.

_I will have more time to analyze it when this is all over... and it will be soon. At least, I think so; I have no idea as to when the serum will fully wear off, but...

I suppose I shouldn't care if it goes on for longer than I originally estimated._
----
After Volantis and Ankaa were recalled another pokeball detached itself from the belt, and deployed Eltanin.

"_Ellie, I would like to fly in search of Lycis,_" the Dragonite said, "_I feel... responsible for her actions, as Andrew put me in charge of making sure she got out okay. I didn't do that job, and now... now I could make up for that past failure._"
----
Lycis was now in Hearthome City, and was stealthily moving through the alleys as if nothing had changed. As if she only had to make sure Andrew only avoided contact with any possible Government agents. As if she and the others were all he had left.

_It's my fault, really... if I had just ensured that he hadn't gone to that Church, he wouldn't have met all of those others, hed never have stayed behind them and...

Goodwin might have caught those other Elementals. Andrew would have been all that was left, and there would be nobody except you and the others to protect him. And that couldn't last forever..._

She shook those thoughts from her head. Andrew and she could have hidden for as long as they needed to. They could have traveled from city to city, staying one jump ahead of the...

She skidded to a halt at the end of another ally. The Government building was now closer than she had ever gone to it. It was now or never.
----
Andrew was now beginning to try to trash in the table he was pinned down to. The memories that were displaying themselves in his mind had gone from "outright excruciating" to putting him in so much pain that he couldn't think of anything else except that which the serum was putting him through.

And unbeknowst to him, this was causing a sheet of ice to continuously form around him, and then melted by the heater almost immediately, only to re-build up around him again. It was clear that this pain was giving his powers all that they needed to go haywire on their own.

Andrew realized that sooner or later, he was going to completely relive the night he was driven out, and if he reacted the same way, things could get very nasty for the entire room.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie nodded at Eltanin. _<Yes, that would be good. I'm picking up her thought-signals. They're very faint, as she's very far away now, but if I concentrate, she's somewhere in Hearthome.>_ She looked back at the group again.

((Come on people, post already dammit!))


----------



## Mercy

Hearing that Franklin wanted to speak with her, Lucille grabbed the levitating Pokegear. Her hands were starting to drip from water she was creating. She didn't mean to, she just was a bit tired to full control it. She was being very careful that she didn't ruin the device, and spoke with a weary voice, "Hello Franklin. Is something the matter?" Illiamna overheard that it was Franklin and wasn't too happy. She still wasn't sure she could trust him, and she definitely didn't like the idea that he was so smitten with her trainer.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao woke up fully refreshed. "What's everyone else up to, Bounce?"
"Not completly sure, but they seem to want everyone's opinion."
"Ok, lemme see what's up." Hilao climbed carefully down from the ledge once again, and walked to the group. "What's going on?" He asked, just as Lucille started talking into the phone.


----------



## River

Blake was kind of surprised when Ellie appeared in the middle of the group, as she asked him if he wanted her to teleport him over to the government building he shook his head slowly, "I'll just fly over there on Sky, I think there's a door on the roof so I might be able to sneak down from there." he returned Jade and Fantom to their Poke balls and pulled another from his belt. 
There was a flash and a large golden bird appeared, "Hey, Blake. Long time no see." Blake chuckled and put a hand on the birds back,
"I need you to do me a favour, can you fly me over to the roof of the Government building?" Sky looked at him for a second then nodded, 
"Sure, but why do you need to go there?" 
"oh, just helping these guys out with something," Sky nodded and lowered herself so that Blake could get on. He swung his leg over her back and patted it twice. She stood straight and leaped over the cliff edge.
After falling about five metres she spread her wings and began to fly upwards and towards the government building.


----------



## Mewtwo

((I saw your name and didn't realise you were Pichu Chris at first and had a post typed up that you should go sign up... :sweatdrop:))


----------



## Pwnemon

"Is something the matter?" asked Franklin rhetorically. He was panting; he had been running- he still was- to find Lycis. In jeans, it wasn't quite an easy task. "You tell me. Let's see, there's a crazed Weavile on the loose, Andrew is having who-knows-what done to him, and your face is on every wanted poster in Sinnoh, so I would say something is wrong." He rounded the corner to the church. Catching himself, he apologized. "Sorry for snapping at you, I'm just tense. I'm still looking for that darn Weavile and I can't find it anywhere. And then we still need to get Andrew out before they like interrogate him or kill him...." His voice trailed off at the mention of that. When he looked through the church in a panic and found nothing more than destruction, he started talking again. "Wait... that's what Lycis would be doing. She's heading there- I mean, she's going to the headquarters to save Andrew. Maybe, if I hurry, I can catch her! Call you later I gotta go!" Turning off the PokeGear, Franklin ran as hard as he could to the tall glass building. He tripped twice, but that wasn't going to stop him. He was going to catch that Weavile.

Reaching the government office after two minutes of forever, he plopped down in front of the door to wait.
~~~~
"Ahh, excellent," said Jack once he had reached the laboratory. "I didn't miss it. I was afraid I would." He leaned against a wall silently to watch the light show.


----------



## Anomaly 54

((Yeah, sorry. Butterfree responded faster than I though))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis clambered on top of a roof nearby the Government building. She knew that there would be guards at the front door - they likely wanted to ensure that nobody would attempt to do what she was about to do. That made going through the front door the last possible option.

And since there weren't going to be any other doors, and Lycis had no way to tunnel into the building, that meant she had to enter through the roof of the building. Hence why she was now on top of the building next to the Government.

_Just a little closer... hang in there, Andrew. Hang in there._

With that, she walked far away from the spot where the two roofs were close, and then ran at the roof before jumping across the gap.

With a somewhat audible _thud_, the Weavile landed on the rooftop of the Government building. Unbeknowst to her, this arrival at the rooftop besides using the access door has triggered a motion sensor when Lycis had landed, which in turn activated a silent alarm, which signaled several security stations in the Government HQ. Lycis did not know it, but she had already blown whatever cover she had to begin with.
----
_"Watch this, everyone," the boy said, "this is how I saved myself."

The boy held out his palm in front of him, and within a few seconds, several icicles formed above his palm. Once they had finished forming, they dropped into the boy's hand.

"It's pretty cool, isn't it?" the boy offered, "do you want one of my pokemon to help me demonstrate further?"

An older man and older woman were the ones that this boy was speaking two. After he boy had begun to create the icicles, they were clearly startled. After he_ finished _making them and they dropped into his hand, they recoiled in fear.

"Th-that power... that's not human," the woman said, "that's not human at all. He's one of those..."

The boy was confused. "One of those what?"

"E-Elementals," the man said, "Andrew, y-you're an Elemental. You're one of_ them_."

"That doesn't sound so bad," the boy said, "I like the sound of it. An Elemental certainly would be helpful, wouldn't y-"

The boy was cut off by a sudden blast of heat, released by the Arcanine that the older man controlled, and he was thrown to the ground. Upon seeing this, the Weavile that had been watching this began to snarl, and dark energy was slowly seeping from her claws.

The boy clearly did not know what had just happened. "Why?" he asked, "why did-"

"Why? WHY?! You're an Elemental! You're somewhere in the line between human and pokemon. That... that isn't natural! It isn't_ human!_"

"And he's probably drawn attention to himself before coming here," the woman said, "Goodwin's men might have seen him use those powers. They might have seen him come here!"

"But this power saved my life!" the boy protested, and as he did so, many ice crystals began to form around him. "Without it, I wouldn't be alive anymore! Your son wouldn't be alive anymore!" The boy's words were punctuated with countless ice crystals that now made him barely visible.

"You need to get out!" the man said, "Now! Before they see you and trace you to the rest of us!"

"But-"

_"NOW!"

_At this, the boy stumbled backwards. The Weavile rushed to his side, and the boy got up, saying quietly, "why? I thought that..."

The boy faced the two adults. He now could not be seen behind the cloak of snow.
_
"WHY?!"

_The moment he yelled that word, all of the snow and ice that had been forming around him exploded outward, creating a blizzard in the inside of the home. The boy and his Weavile were thrown back by the sudden gale, and neither of them could hear what the adults were saying.

Again getting up, the boy looked at his home, which was half-buried by the sudden burst of snow. He turned around after that, and never looked back as he and the Weavile fled from his now-former home._
----
Washington had seen all of this, and was projecting it for everyone else to see. During the instances where the boy's power went into the same outburst that it did in the memory, the Metagross quickly used telekinetic force to prevent the storm from harming his master or the members with him.

Now, for the first time since this had all begun, Washington had the smallest hints of doubt. He knew that these Elementals were neither of his nor of their own kind, but this... showed that they _were_ once human.

The Metagross had known that the whole time, but only now did he see the impact of what it meant.

Regardless, he pushed away those thoughts. He had to. Master Goodwin was counting on him, after all.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Holy crap I just thought of an AWESOME plot point!

I'm also going to assume everyone said yes, and if people don't start posting then I'll kill some of you off.))

_Good, the rest of us will teleport then; you may fly.>_ she nodded toward the trainer who already took off. _<Everyone, grab my hand, or some other part of my body, NO NOT THAT WAY, or someone else's hand that already had mine. I can teleport people better when they're physically connected to me somehow.>_ She extended her arms. _<It'd be a good idea to recall al Pokémon for the time being.>_


----------



## Mercy

Hearing a click on the other end, Lucille was confused. Not only was it confusion, but she found herself a tad angry that she was snapped at. Trying to shake it off for the time being, she handed back the Pokegear. And after hearing what Ellie had to say, she looked over at Illiamna. "Sorry Illi, but you have to go back in for now," she said, Pokeball in hand. The Vaporeon said nothing, but her expression clearly showed off her emotion. She was never one for being cooped up, and her frown was visible until she disappeared in a red stream of light.

Lucille turned back to Ellie and took her hand.
----------------------------------------------
Hailey had still been at the church, looking for some sign. However, from all she could tell, there was just a mass of destruction. "This is boring," she complained. Although, she waited there for a bit, just in case anything interesting happened. That is when it all paid off for her. There was a movement out of the corner of her eye and she saw a person and he seemed to be talking. "Just the person I was looking for," she whispered as she saw Franklin. As he dashed off, Hailey waited for a bit so she wouldn't be spotted and then started following him.


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Ok. Bounce, back you come." The fungi boxer dissapeared in a red flash. He put a hand on Ellie's shoulder. "Ready"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Eltanin flew up after Ellie signaled for the teleport link to form, or whatever it was that would allow the group to reach the Government building. He honestly didn't know how long it would take for them to get to the building, so he flew as fast as he could; hopefully Lycis wouldn't have caused too much damage by that point.
----
Lycis slowly crept over to the single door entrance at the roof. She knew that she could easily break it down, but she figured that Goodwin had anticipated such a possibility, and instilled some kind of alarm.

In order to break into the door, which had a rather simple lock-and key combination, Lycis formed a small band of ice, which she then inserted into the lock as a makeshift pick. It took several twists and flicks of the ice, but the lock soon yielded. Lycis grinned. Maybe Goodwin hadn't thought this through as much as she had expected. Steeling herself for what lay ahead, she opened the door.

Again, though, what she did not know was that the simple lock had a hidden layer of security: a circuit was what helped keep the door locked, and only completely turned off when the proper key was inserted. The moment Lycis opened the door, the circuit was forcibly broken.

And all hell was about to break loose.
----
Goodwin had just watched that display with mild interest. It was now clear where he had seen that image before: it was in the report he had received that report of the freak storm.

_So... he was the cause of it? This boy never ceases to surprise me. I now need to think of a way to use the knowledge I have gained so far to... bring others of his kind into despair. It will be very, very interesting._

The displays were now randomly flashing through countless more images, ones that were showing everything that was happening to Andrew _before_ that night. These did not cause him nearly as much pain as the previous images, but they still hurt. Badly.

_And if he catches more of us... this will be what he uses on them. They will be forced to relive the worst and most painful moments of their life...

Am I really doing the right thing by backing out

Yes! I never wanted this power. I didn't ask to be cursed with it. And now, look at me. I'm basically a chew toy for the Government until this substance runs out, which could take who knows how long. I... I-_

A sudden wail broke out in the room. It was coming from one of the red lights on a wall that hadn't lit up yet. In the distance, several wails similar to this one were echoing.

To his credit, Goodwin was only surprised by the abrupt noise for a few seconds. Once those seconds had passed, he looked very, very... displeased.

"We appear to have an intruder in the headquarters," he said, dropping a pokeball, "Delaware, go with Arizona, and try to make the intruder's disposal... quick."

Both pokemon, now out of the pokeballs, nodded, and exited the room. None of them knew who the intruder was, but they would soon find out where, and if they were lucky, they would find out _why_.

Goodwin turned once again to face Andrew, "If that intruder is one of your kind, then I must be honest, I will not hesitate to kill them. Even if they don't end up finding this room; I need this operation to proceed without any... forced interruptions."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Cory woke when the alarms went off. He looked around, rubbing his sore neck. "Aw, man, I fell asleep at my desk again!" He stood up and grabbed his belt, before rushing out of the room. At the end of the corridor, he saw Delaware and Arizona, apparently looking for the same thing he was. "Maybe they came from the roof...it's not like they could have come from elsewere..." He headed to the stairwell and leaned against the bannister. "When that intruder comes, we'll be ready..."


----------



## River

As Sky flew slowly over the government building roof Blake jumped off and landed the two metre drop before returning Sky to her Pokeball. He turned and scanned the roof and saw a single door that was already open, "huh, I guess that they forgot to lock it," _or maybe Lycis beat us to it._ He peered through the doorway carefully before taking a deep breath and walking down the hallway as silently as he could.

-----------------------------------------------

There was a faaint wailing noise that pulled Zack from his slumber. He sat up and thought for a minute, _That would be the intruder alert siren_. he sat up and reached for the small device that was on the end of his desk, he typed in a quick message:

*Goodwin, I heard the alarm, what's happened?*

He pressed send, gathered his gear and ran out of his room and looked about for anyone else, he saw Cory leaning against the stairwell, that entrance was guarded so he ran the opposite direction in case they had already gone through there without Cory noticing.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin received the message rather quickly. He typed the following message into his PokeGear:

_Suspected intruder into the HQ. Likely entrance rooftop access, or possible concealed entrance through front. Delaware and Arizona already after intruder._

He then pressed the send button. After the message was confirmed to be sent, he returned to watching the visions experienced by Andrew.
----
The two pokemon made their way through the corridors of the base. It had taken some time for the both of them to reach the upper levels of the base, where the only two possible entrance locations for this intruder could be.

"_I don't like this,_" Delaware said after a long silence, "_shouldn't you have spotted something by now?_"

"_No,_" Arizona grunted, "_Foresight doesn't... let me see non-ghost enemies. If the intruder is nearby, it's not a ghost._"

The pair moved further, passing by an employee Delaware identified as Cory. There was little action for some time, then-

Several ice Shards flew out of the darkness and struck Delaware. The Clefable stumbled backwards, and then got back up.

"_That was our intruder,_" she noted, more to herself than anyone else. Gathering fire in one of her hands, she turned around. "_Arizona, if you will..._"

The Yanmega let off a high-pitched screech that nearly fragmented the glass in the vicinity. This Bug Buzz - while it may not actually harm the intruder - would certainly smoke it out of hiding.
----
Lycis had let off a few curses the moment the alarms had gone off, but had nonetheless ran down the winding corridors of the HQ. She had the misfortune to round one corner and see that two of Goodwin's pokemon were already on the move.

The Weavile had attempted to just pick off the two from shadows with Ice Shard, but the Yanmega's Bug Buzz had cut short any hope of that. The high pitched screech caused Lycis to yell in pain, which alerted her position to the two.

"_Knock-knock,_" the Yanmega buzzed, and launched a blast of high-pressure air at Lycis with a flap of its wings.
----
Eltanin flew as fast as he could toward the Government building, and the moment he saw the open door on the rooftop, he let off a resigned sigh.

"_Lycis..._" he said sadly as he landed on the roof, unknowingly setting off the motion detector again, "_we need to hurry,_" he said to Blake, "_if she's found anyone, or if anyone's found her... I don't like her chances._"


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Gaah..." Cory covered his ears at the high-pitched buzz coming from above. "Alright, that means something. Apocalypse, stay here, if any intruders come...well, try not to break the walls." Cory jogged up the stairs until he was on the floor the sound had come from. "Torchie, Halo, Hax, go left. Rairai and Draco, with me." The six split up to search for the intruder.


----------



## River

Blake turned, startled at the sudden appearence of the ice elementals Dragonite, he turned and nodded, "I should be able to get past most obstacles on the way down but i cant guarantee that I'll be able to find Lycis, and as for stealth a big dragon can only go so far, sorry. I'll head down first and you follow, ok?" Without waiting for an answer Blake ran down the spiral staircase.

He rounded the bend and almost ran straight into a government member, he stopped and stepped back around the corner. luckily they hadn't seemed to of noticed him. he thanked Arceus and waited, the agent released five of his pokemon and they split up. 'I guess this is as good a floor as any to start looking, and the agent being here could mean this is where Lycis is.' Blake looked both ways and thought that it would be safer to follow the agent, they did have two pokemon with them but it was safer than three. 

--------------------------------------

Zack picked the device off his belt and read the message. He nodded and turned back, heading back to the staircase. He dashed past Cory's pokemon and up to the next landing then off to the left, he slowed down here and began to look around, this was the only floor between the roof and the floor he was just on that you could reach from the stairwell. he peered carefully about but couldn't see anyone or anything. He pulled the pokeball from his belt and sent out Blade. "Keep an eye out, Blade".


----------



## Mewtwo

((Alright, we need over there; I swear... *grumbles about inactive members*))

After everyone was holding on, Ellie concentrated on the Government building. _Come on... come on... we have to save Andrew and Lycis!_ No sooner had she thought that than she was whizzing by through the Fifth Dimension*. She sighed in relief when they were out, but tensed back up when she saw she was in a room with Andrew and Goodwin. Andrew seemed to be in pain, and Goodwin enjoying himself. _<What are you doing to Andrew?>_

((*Fifth Dimension = the dimension in which Psychics use for teleportation. It is only seen if a) teleporting through dimensions or b) a difficult teleportation. It is a pain in the butt if you're stuck here.))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Did everyone else wind up in different locations?))

The moment that voice rang out, Goodwin was yet again surprised. He turned to look for its source, and was surprised to see that it was likely coming from a young girl that had suddenly appeared into the room.

Goodwin took a moment to assess the situation. This girl had likely teleported into the room, since he had not seen her when going into the lab through the conventional method. She didn't appear to have any pokemon out, which indicated...

"What I am doing to this boy is what all of your kind deserve to have done to them," he said, "you Elementals are inhuman, and I am simply preparing him to be cured of that... disease."

He walked forward. "And I do not wish to have that interrupted in any way. So let me make something very clear: if you make any moves that would be an attempt to free him, he will be killed. And I know that you have nothing, _nothing_ to offer for his release."

He signaled Iowa, who had been watching the entire confrontation. The Magnezone gathered electricity in front of it.

"I do give you credit for one thing, though: using that first intruder as a diversion was a rather clever move. I would assume it is more of your kind that are responsible for that?"
----
The Air Slash made its mark, and Lycis was completely driven out of her hiding spot. She turned to face the two pokemon, and was almost instantly hit by a Fire Punch from the Clefable.

"_If it isn't that Elemental's little pet,_" the Clefable said tauntingly, "_growing tired of being cut off from that inhuman?_"

Lycis' response was to shoot forward with a Night Slash. The Dark attack struck the Clefable and sent it reeling. Lycis then tried to run, but another blast of air from the Yanmega struck her in the back and knocked he to the ground.

"_You aren't getting away that easily,_" the Yanmega said, "_Master Goodwin has enough on his hands already with getting ready to be rid of the inhuman. He doesn't need anything from y-_"

"_WHAT?!_" Lyis yelled, launching herself at the Yanmega. The insect flew sharply back, but not before Lycis hit one of its wings with an Ice Shard. She barely had time to breathe before the Clefable came hurtling out of nowhere and hit her with Meteor Mash.

Lycis was thrown backwards by the attack. She got up, and then tossed several Ice Shards at the enemy to give herself cover before running again.

She had only made it a few feet when she realized that they weren't pursuing her. She wanted to look back to figure out _why,_ but she decided that looking back would be an invitation for them to attack again.

So instead she ran.
----
_Minutes Earlier:_

Eltanin nodded, and after Blake moved down the staircase, he flew after him. He stopped when Blake stopped, but the sudden sounds of battle further ahead compelled him to fly toward them; he was certain that he had heard Lycis yell in pain from one of the attacks.

He didn't know if the Government member that had been moving in a different direction had spotted him, but he didn't care. He needed to make sure that Lycis was okay.

He reached the battle seconds after a Clefable had hit Lycis with Meteor Mash. He stopped flying and landed, which drew the attention of the two pokemon.
----
"_Another one?_" The Yanmega said, "_Delaware, we can't-_"

"_I don't think that this thing is going to let us go after the Weavile,_" Delaware muttered, "_But we're not the only competent nderlings of Master Goodwin in this building. Someone else can surely find her and hopefully stop her form finding... whatever it is that she's after. in the meantime..._"

She leaped at the Dragonite, a Meteor Mash readied.

"_We'll have to take care of this guest._"

((Now, Mewtwo, perhaps now would be a good time for you to get Gary back involved.))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Exo is correct. I should have made it clearer; everyone made it into the building, but Ellie is the only one who hit the mark; everyone else is somewhere else, either just outside the door or in a completely different area of the building.))

Ellie looked around and noticed for the first time that the rest were gone. _DAMN!_ she thought. _<Lycis came of her own accord; we were originally just going to move on, as Andrew apparently willingly gave himself up, but Lycis refused to listen to reason. Therefore, we're on a wild goose chase, and, though I will regret saying this later, the rest of us are in the building, just in different locations. Apparently, I pick up no bad thoughts from Andrew other than the memories you are making him re-live, so he's obviously chose this. While I think this is a bad choice, I honor his decision.>_ she bowed her head, and Espio's Pokéball snapped off of her belt, hit the floor, and Espio was released. "DO YOU REALIZE WHAT HE'S DOING?" Espio yelled, not bothering to telepath so Goodwin could understand him too. Ellie held up a finger and pushed a button on her necklace, it acting as a Pokémon translator so all could understand him, not just the Elementals. "Andrew is giving up his powers. Which means..." he trailed off as Gary ran through the door, pointing a gun. "I'll shoo..." he trailed off, realizing it was Ellie.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((Gary's POV))

Gary was looking out the window to the Government building when he saw through a window a Pokémon battle going on. He grabbed his pistol from the table and hopped on his bike and rode to the Government Headquarters. He opened the door, and all hell was loose. He ran up the stars to the experimentation room as quick as possible, drawing his gun. "I'll shoo..." he trailed off.

It was Ellie, of all elementals.

((I'll end up killing redx's character off, and Andrew's powers will be used for the plot as well. If Xero and Flora don't post soon, I'll kill them off for the plot, too.))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin turned to face Gary.

"I take it that this Elemental is the same one that you identified in the Church as Your Sister? Well, Gary, now we can see if you obey the law. You can either battle your sister, or disobey me. Take your pick."

At these words, the electricity in front of the Magnezone crackled ominously, to indicate that either way, the Elemental would get hurt.
----
The memories were fading in and out now. Andrew's awareness of the world around him faded in when the memories faded out. It seemed that someone who wasn't Government was talking to Goodwin, and there was someone else... someone who was arguing with Goodwin.

_I wonder who it is,_ he wondered, _and what they're arguing about..._
----
Eltanin was hit hard by the Meteor Mash, and had no time to defend against another Air Slash from the Yanmega. The two attacks sent the Dragonite flying backwards, and it took him a few seoncds to steady himself - and a few seconds was all he had to fly away from the next dual attack.

"_Stop him,_" Delaware said. Arizona gave an affirmative buzz, and shot forward, letting out another screech. This one knocked Eltanin to the ground.

"_That's it,_" the Dragonite growled. He gathered a Dragon Pulse in front of him and fired it off. The energy narrowly missed the charging Delaware and hit Arizona, knocking the Yanmega down for a few moments.

Unfortunately, this left him vulnerable to another Meteor Mash. It was clear that he, focused on finding Lycis, would be open to the attacks of the two pokemon whose intent was to kill intruders.
----
Washington watched the confrontation unfold with mild interest. He remembered seeing this Elemental at the Church, and her presence here while others were out there indicated that she was likely the Elemental ringleader.

"And as for your comrades... CT, do it."

The Starmie sent out a telekinetic wave at an Alarm switch behind Goodwin. When the switch was activated, another loud set of alarms went off. Each of these alarms were punctuated by a mechanical voice over the loudspeakers:

"_Alert: Elemental Break-in. All agents seek out intruders. This is an Alpha-level alarm. This is an Alpha-level alarm._"

"Now then, Gary, as I said, you have a choice to make."


----------



## Anomaly 54

_"Alert: Elemental Break-in. All agents seek out intruders. This is an Alpha-level alarm. This is an Alpha-level alarm."_
"Oh gods no." Just as Cory rushed around the corner, he noticed the Dragonite from the church fighting Delaware and Arizona. "Draco, help them out."
Draco let out a roar, then flew down the corridor, low to the ground, burning green flames. _Let's see him get out of this!_

~~~

Hilao stopped suddenly. "Oh. Dear." Across the hallway stood a Blaziken. A Porygon-Z and Rapidash followed. Hilao looked around. He was alone. "Well this is just great, isn't it. Bounce!" The Breloom came out. 
"Oh dear."
"Bounce, just keep using Leech Seed, Seed Bomb, whatever, as long as you hold them back!" Hilao quickly ran down the corridor, and down the stairway, but then he realised his mistake. In front of him was an Aggron, behind him was a group of angry Pokémon. Bounce looked at his trainer, then at the Aggron. Hilao nodded. 
Bounce's arm lashed out faster then Hilao could see, slammed into the Aggron and caused him to topple over, before returning to its origional size. 
"Let's go!" Hilao continued running.


----------



## River

As the trainer in front of him stopped Blake did the same and edged to the wall, from his point of view he could see Eltanin up against three pokemon, he let out a sigh and pulled two pokeballs from his belt, he threw them forward and Arctica and Volt popped out. "Its not nice to gang up on people," Arctica breathed freezing air at the oncoming dragon. Blake took a breath and dropped through the floor into a lower hallway. It was then he noticed the alarm.


----------



## Wargle

((Don't kill me off. I kinda, flew away... But I'll pretemd I'm here with you all))

Wallace threw out a ball and it burst open. "Reaper, assist us by using your Hypnosis." The shiny Gengar turned, and saw a Government officer running towards them with a gun. He focused on the offender's eyes, and soon he was asleep. "Nitemare, then Dream Eater!" the Gengar glowed red, and the official screamed in his sleep. Next the Gengar glowed Blue and began to sap the member's health.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Eltanin readied a dragon pulse against the third attacker, but a blast of ice struck it before he had the chance. Silently thanking Blake, the Dragonite instead directed his Dragon Pulse at the Clefable. She was sent flying back, but this yet again left Eltanin vulnerable to an Air Slash from the Yanmega.

_I can't keep up at this rate,_ he realized, _Even without that third attacker, these two are just going to pound the tar out of me until i drop dead. I need to think. I need a way to buy some time..._

"_Why do you attack me when you know that the Weavile is still on the loose? For all you know, she could go try to assassinate your trainer while you're stuck playing sentry duty._"

The Yanmega paused, and then sent another blast of air at Eltanin. "_Do you think us fools, Dragonite?_" it demanded, "_if that Weavile intends to go after Master Goodwin, she'll end up in far more trouble than you could realize. She'd likely die, to be honest._"

Eltanin did not expect this, and abruptly flew away again. He didn't even make it two feet before the Yanmega's Bug Buzz split the air, sending him into the ground again.

"_Blake,_" he said quietly, "_I could use some extra hands right about now._"
----
Lycis tore through the Government Headquarters like some dark wind. She never stopped to check if she'd accidentally hit someone throughout her run; she only ever stopped if she thought she had missed a possible spot where Andrew could be.

She had been running for some time when despair began to seep in. This Government building was some sort of Maze, and she had no real idea about where she was, or where anybody else was. She was lost, and the longer she remained lost, the more likely the chance that Andrew could die while she was gone.

"_Where are you?_" she said, slowly, "_Where_ are you?!"


----------



## River

After her first attack Arctica focused on the hallway and managed to stir up a blizzard flowing through it. Meanwhile Volt charged up  a thunder which he loosed towards the Yanmega buzzing around overhead.

----------------------

Blake continued to run down the hallway he was on, dodging into a side passage, stepping through a wall or changing floors whenever he had to. Eventually he came to a large metal door marked with a 'KEEP OUT' sign, he took a breath and stepped through ((Through, not opening it)).

--------------------------

Zack turned a corner and found himself face to face with a young trainer and a Breloom, he pulled a pokeball from his belt and released his Glalie. "Frost, Ice Beam. Stop them in their tracks." The Pokemon charged up a ball of energy and unleashed it on the trainer and his pokemon.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao stopped as he almost ran into a government agent and his Glalie. "Bounce, get him!" Bouce jumped over the Ice Beam and threw his fist forwards.

~~~

Draco was almost at his target when a blast of ice hit him and slammed him into a wall. He looked across at Arctica, roared, and let loose a savage Flamethrower attack.

~~~

Cory, meanwhile, backtracked to the staircase. He couldn't stop them here, but if he could block one of the four staircases, maybe the others would catch them faster. He hurried to the steps. He immediately noticed several scorch marks on the wall, and Apocalypse laying on the floor, KO'd. "Rest well, Apocalypse. At least now we know they are definatly here as well. Better get to the lab." 
He headed down the staircase to the lowest level, then stepped out into the corridor. Nothing here, for now at least. 
"If I was holding an elemental, where would I keep them? The prison cells, obviously!" He dashed down the hallway, Rairai behind him. It was only then he became aware that with Torchie, Halo and Hax scouting, Apocalypse out cold and Draco fighting the intruders, he was almost defenseless. He turned to the orange rat behind him.
"When we get back to my office, I'm teaching you Hyper Beam."


----------



## Mercy

Opening her eyes, Lucille saw nothing but darkness. Her body was cramped in the enclosed area, and she struggled to shift herself. "What happened? And more importantly, where is everyone?" she wondered aloud. She was interrupted by a blaring alarm and loud noises nearby. Reaching her hands out to feel for a way to escape, she felt the coldness of what seemed to be a door knob. She swiftly opened it and then took out Illiamna. The Vaporeon was annoyed with the loud sounds, as she was growling and had her ears flat against her head. 

Lucille heard voices nearby and, thinking it could be one of the Elementals, she ran down the hall she was in and around the corner. She didn't expect, however, that she'd be face to face with a woman from the Government. "Oh no..."
------------------------------------
As she followed, Hailey stopped as she saw Franklin waited near the front door of the Government building. Even where she was currently standing, she could hear a faint noise coming from inside. "Something isn't right," she whispered, frowning. "I can't risk Franklin suspecting I was following him, but I also can't stand around and do nothing if something is wrong." On an impulse, she ran past Franklin and went inside. Going down a few flights of stairs, the sound of the alarm was more apparent. 

Now Hailey was on edge, and thought it would be a good idea to take out one of her Pokemon, just in case. Her first choice was Fira, and after she let the her out of the ball, the hound stretched in delight. "Come on Fira, let's figure out what's going on," Hailey started. Fira looked at her trainer and smiled, showing off her sharp teeth. Although, as the two were about to turn the corner, a girl almost ran into them. "Hey!" Hailey snapped, "Watch.... out." She paused as she saw water was being formed and dripped from the girl's hands.

Hailey looked at the girl and a half smile appeared on her lips, "Gotcha."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Delaware loosed a protect to shield herself from the blizzard, while Arizona shot upwards to avoid the attack... and found himself struck by the thunder. The Yanmega dropped again.

_That's the chance I've been waiting for,_ Eltanin thought, blasting a Dragon Pulse at the Yanmega. It struck home, knocking back Arizona further.

"_Well would you look at that,_" Eltanin said, "_If one of them's blocking with Protect, they can't attack until the shield fades._"

He flew up, gathering dragonic energy, "_That means I have a window of opportunity to end this._"
----
Goodwin took out his own gun, and pointed it at Andrew.

"I understand that this is a bit of a difficult decision, so I'll give you another option: I shoot this boy instead."

Iowa looked taken aback by this sudden move, and Goodwin said, "The effects of the serum will wear off soon. After that, he will have no more use to me."

He turned to Gary. "So who will be the one to die? Take your pick."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Draco snarled as the Blizzard hit. If he hated anything more then Electricity, it was Ice. He charged up a bolt of electicity between his feelers and shot the Thunderbolt in the direction of the Dragonite. _He can't fight in three directions at once!_

~~~

Hilao didn't wait to see the results, and set off running again. He ran down the stairs three at a time before arriving on the floor where the lab was. Bounce promptly landed beside him, apparently having jumped from the landing from the floor they were previously on. "Verdiant, come on out." The fox Pokémon appeared and sniffed around. 
"Don't ask were we are, I'll explain later. Come on." Hilao snuck down the corridor and peered round the corner. A government agent was standing in a doorway, pointing a gun. He heard voices from inside the room, but he wasn't sure what they were saying.
"We need to get a better look, but if we move he might see us..."


----------



## River

Blake stepped up behind Hilao, "What can you see?".

------------------------------

Arctica focused more energy into the blizzard and it grew stronger, as the bolt of lightning flew towards Eltanin, Volt raised his tail and used it as a lightning rod to draw the lightning to him. The energy coursed down his tail and it burned as it ran through his body. He turned to the Dragonite and charged up his own Thunder.

-------------------

The Breloom struck Frost before vanishing down to the lower floor. Zack returned him to his pokeball and followed the elemental down to the lower landing. He looked both ways but couldn't see him. "Dammit".


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin  sighed.

"Gary, I suppose that this choice will not be made by you. I'm sorry about that."

He put the gun back, "Iowa, inject the boy with serum number Five. He's outlived his usefulness."

The Magnezone buzzed in protest, and Goodwin turned to him. "Iowa, that was _not_ a request. Give the boy serum Five, and do it _now!_"

The Magnezone gave a noise that sounded like a resigned sigh. At this, one of the needles descended. This would indeed take away the boy's power, but there was no telling what else would happen while he was under the first serum's influence.

_Master Goodwin, I hope you know what you're doing,_ CT thought, who was making the same observation as Iowa, _We can't afford to make a mistake at this point... _
----
Eltanin sighed with relief when someone drew away the Thunder, but that relief vanished when he saw the protect around the Clefable faded, and she and the Yanmega charged at him with their own attacks. Eltanin blasted back the Yanmega with Dragon Pulse, but he knew that this left him open to whatever wrath the Clefable had ready for him.

"_This is not going to go my way..._"


----------



## Anomaly 54

Draco ducked and flew low along the floor, promptly leaving the battle. He returned a minute later, with Torchie, Hax and Halo following. Draco flew forward for Mega Punch, Torchie jumped into the air with Blaze Kick, Halo's horn began to glow purple and Hax began charging static. Draco sighed and though, _All this fun, too bad Apocalypse isn't here!_

~~

Hilao jumped, turned around and let out a sigh of relief. It was Blake. "Sorry, you scared me. I can see a government guy with a gun, and I can hear people talking inside the room, but I can't make out what they're saying...how could we get close without being noticed?"


----------



## Wargle

((Too much action for me. Gonna lay low, then when I mellows out I'll return))

Someone knocked Wallace out cold and his Pokemon were sent into thier ball by a weird power.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis continued her run through the corridors, and stopped short when she heard a familiar voice coming through a nearby stairwell. Running down the stairs, she found that Hilao and Blake were having a conversation at the end of a hallway at the bottom of those stairs. Lycis arrived just in time to hear Hilao say something about seeing someone and getting in without being noticed.

"_What are you doing just standing there? If you can't get in, at least try to see more of what's going on,_" she groweled, walking toward the opening that the two were looking through, "_it's bad enough that you come to try and stop me from saving Andrew,_" she added, going right next to the doorway that the two were observing and looking through herself, "_you could at least learn about what our enemies are pl-_"

Lycis stopped.

She stopped because of what she could see in the room. There was not only a Government agent with a gun, but Ellie was there, Goodwin was there, and pinned onto the table in the room...

_Andrew._

There was nothing left to be said. Lycis generated sevral disc-shaped Ice Shards. Instinct told her to toss them at the agent with the gun, but that agent wasn't pointing it at Andrew, there was the matter of the syringe that was about to inject Andrew, and with Goodwin himself in the room...

Lycis took aim at her targets, and tossed the Shards.
----
The needle contacted one of Andrew's veins, and began to deliver its contents.

Goodwin watched the entire thing with barely contained anticipation. If thi worked, he would have a way to be rid of these Elementals forever. All that needed to happen was every last drop of the substance to enter the boy's bloodstream.

Everything seemed to be happening in slow motion. Goodwin watched as the substance dropped through the mL marks.

_50...

40...

30...

20...

10..._

And then, several things happened at once:

Just as the substance dropped below the 5mL mark, a projectile shot through the doorway above Gary's arm, arced, and broke through the needle, sending a small amount of the substance onto the floor. A second projectile entered the same way and smashed through the glass syringe.

"How in the-"

Another projectile shot through the door and arced right at Goodwin. CT was the one that responded, cutting short the attack by telekinetically stopping the projectile in mid-air. it dropped, and Godwin ecognized it as an Ice Shard.

"CT, Hydro Pump the entryway. We need to wash out the intr-"

A dark shape ran right underneath Gary, jumped over Goodwin and onto the table where the boy was still lying down. Only when it landed did Goodwin recognize it as the Weavile that had been with the boy during the attack on the Church.

"Interesting."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao blinked as Lycis walked right up to the government agent in the doorway, ran in and started firing off Ice Shard. He turned to Blake. "Here we go again." He ran down the corridor, ducked under Gary's arm, and into the room, Bounce just behind. "Everybody, get ready!" Five Pokéballs burst open, his Pokémon spread out.
_This is gunna be one helluva fight..._


----------



## River

Blake jumped as both Lycis and Hilao ran past him in turn, "Looks like i dont have a choice." He threw forward three pokeballs and Sable, Fantom and Jade appeared, _Keep an eye out, we don't know what could happen._ Blake ran around the corner, and on seeing Lycis on the bench with Andrew and a government agent pointing a gun at Ellie he decided he should help her. He grabbed the agents wrist and pushed it so the gun pointed away from Ellie.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Lycis gathered dark energy in her claw, and then used a Night Slash to cut the metal that had Andrew pinned down. Even after she had done so, Andrew didn't respond. His eyes were wide with...

Shock?

Or was it fear?

Lycis started to push he trainer, and at the same time, Blake and Hilao burst into the room.

"_Andrew, come one, we haven't got all day,_" she grunted, "_you need to start moving, or else these guys are going to-_"

A sudden blast of cold energy knocked her into the wall. She looked at her trainer, and immediately wished she hadn't.

For a beam of white energy had burst from Andrew's eyes and mouth, and it was the shockwave of that that had hit her. The beam stayed suspended in the air for several seconds, and then dissolved into a mass of ice particles.

"The boy's power is now gone," Goodwin said, signaling CT and Washington to get ready for battle, "he's as normal as a human should be. Forever."

Privately, of course, Goodwin knew that this wasn't necessarily true. Not all of the substance had been injected into the boy, so there was the smallest chance that he could regain his powers one day.

_And I can't take that chance,_ Goodwin thought, taking out his gun again. Lycis saw this and started to carry Andrew, who had passed out after the beam dissolved.

"Now then, I don't particularly wish to battle in this lab, but if that's what you want..." he dropped a pokeball, deploying Oregon.

"Then that's what you get. But first..."

He pointed the gun at the boy that had Gary's arm in a lock.

"I believe I will take care of this interloper."

He fired.


----------



## Mewtwo

((PWNEMON YOU IDIOT YOU RUINED MY PLOT ;.;))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Sorry, been busy. I'll edit this post with my RP stuff here in a sec, because I have to check Xero's charrie's name.))

Ellie stared in horror as Goodwin fired. She was going to redirect the bullet with her powers, but someone pushed her out of the way, making her lose concentration. _Jonas._ she thought before he jumped in front of Gary. Ellie's eyes were wide open in shock in what he'd just done. "Damn... forgot to activate my shield powers." he said as he clutched his chest where the bullet hit. he collapsed to the floor, the last of his life draining away from him. "Goodwin..." she snarled, not bothering to telepath. "LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!" she yelled. "YOU KILLED JONAS!" she yelled, and Espio had to jump in front of her and stand on his hind legs to hold her back. _<Ellie... watch what happens.>_ he telepathed. She looked over at Jonas, who was glowing with a dull gray light. Eventually, the dull gray brightened, and then he turned brilliant white. His form shrunk as he grew smaller, changing shape and form. When he stopped changing...

He was an Aron.

"Whoah, what's going on? I thought I died?" he said. "Jeez, why do I feel so cramped... and why the hell am I on all fours?" he asked, suddenly realizing he was an Aron.

_<Yes, as I was trying to explain earlier, when an Elemental dies, it doesn't exactly die.>_ Espio said, telepathing for Goodwins convenience. _<See, an Elemental is basically the pathway between human beings and Pokémon; without them, we would fail to communicate. Humans probably wouldn't know we existed, and us Pokémon couldn't benefit from a human's guidance. If an Elemental is the bridge, they have to be _in between._ So, if an Elemental is basically halfway, what happens when they die?>_ He paused, letting them soak in the information. _<Killing Elementals will do nothing but turn them into Pokémon, and a new Elemental will be born. You can't kill them off. I actually used to be an Elemental myself; my name was Jacob Klinzton. I died at the hands of a rogue Government official trying to earn your trust back. Soon after I met Ellie, and that was that.>_

"Espio - I mean, Jacob... I never knew you were an Elemental before me..."

_<Well, I was. And now you know. And you do too, Goodwin.>_ he said, turning to look in Goodwin's direction.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao was about to issue commands when a loud boom was heard. He heard a body drop to the floor, and looked over to see....an Aron? He payed attention as Espio-no, Jacob, explained the process of an elemental dying. "Ah." He caught on his breath. "So now what, Goodwin?" He taunted.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin watched what happened with more surprise than he'd shown in some time. He was silent for several long moments. Once those moments had passed, a slow smile spread across his face.

"So... it seems that I and the public were right all along. You Elementals are neither human nor pokemon. You are instead an abomination... something that is not necessary; after all, we humans worldwide know the existence of pokemon, and they... well, they certainly know enough about us that they can now learn from us forever."

He pressed a button on the wall behind him. When he did so, all of the lab equipment retreated into the steel wall behind it. At the same time, CT telepathically alerted Delaware and Arizona.

"Furthermore, you never mentioned what happens to an Elemental if its powers are taken away. That boy had everything in him drained away; I will be very surprised if he still retains the ability to speak with other pokemon."

As he was saying this, a steady wind began to build up. This was the result of Oregon's Sand Stream, which was beginning the inevitable Sandstorm.

"It should also interest you to know why that boy wanted to lose his powers."

At this, Lycis stopped trying to escape. She had missed the earlier confrontation Ellie had with Goodwin, so she had no idea that Andrew had volunteered for this.

"That boy is a coward. He believes - and he may be right in thinking such a way - that if you should somehow succeed in defeating this Government, you will be branded as rebels... you will be branded as the monsters that you really are. He thought such a thing, and that's why he asked me to take his powers away from him, so that he would no longer have to partake in this conflict." 

He gave his four pokemon the signal to advance, and ready attacks.

"It's pathetic, isn't it?"
----
Delaware and Arizona flew backwards after the former nicked Eltanin with a Meteor Mash. both of them knew that this battle couldn't drag on for much longer. Sooner or later, one of the combatants would fall.

Before the two could attack again, they received CT's telepathic message.

"_Well, as fun as this has been, Dragonite, my partner and I need to get moving,_" Delaware said, turning and running. Arizona followed suit, but not before sending another Air Slash at Eltanin as a means of cover fire.

"_Wait, wh-_" Eltanin started to say, but was struck square in the chest by the air slash. By the time he recovered from the impact, both pokemon were gone.
----
"As for what I plan to do next," Goodwin added, "well, if I told you, you could develop a countermeasure, now couldn't you?"

He gave Lycis and the unconscious Andrew a spare glance before uttering one simple word:

"Now."

And all four of his pokemon in the room made a move: Washington rushed forward with Bullet Punch, Iowa activated Magnet Rise, levitating himself and his three comrades into the air, CT blasted a Hydro Pump, and Oregon focused dragonic energy around him, which would boost his power and speed.


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Ooooh, fud-" Hilao was cut off as the Hydro Pump smashed him in the chest. "Petal Dance, Leaf Storm, Leaf Blade, Energy Ball on the Starmie! Bounce, Dynamic Punch on Tyranitar, and Bannanaphone, get rid of that sandstorm!"

~~~

Verdiant rushed forward, swinging his tail like a sword, as a barage of leaves followed behind him. A ball of green energy arced high into the air, then fell down, heading straight for CT.

~~~

Bannanaphone's leaves began to glow, and a ball of red energy shot into the sky. A moment later, the sandstorm stopped, replaced by warm heat.

~~~

Bouncer jumped high in the air and lashed out, aiming his fist for Oregon's eyes

~~~

Cory heard the gunshot moments before he heard the fighting. He decided against going into the lab, after all his only Pokémon was his weakest, Rairai.

~~~ 

Draco watched as Delaware and Arizona left. "Torchie, shall we go now?"
"Definatly!" The Blaziken nodded. "Let's make trails!" Halo fired a parting Fire Blast, and retreated. Torchie and Draco followed suit. Hax floated over to a security camera and suddenly dissapered.


----------



## Mewtwo

((I can't think of a post quite yet, but Exo has been given god-mod abilities because of the sequel I plan on for this... So, uh, whatever happens, happens, because of how the sequel is going to go. But only if you guys are interested in a sequel.))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Oregon's enhanced speed allowed him to leap out of the way of the incoming Dynamicpunch, which instead struck the steel floor. CT, meanwhile, launched an Ice Beam at the Leafeon, but could not guard against both is physical charge and the Energy Ball.

That was where Iowa made his move, blocking the energy blast with a blast of pure magnetic force. At the same time, the Tropius was able to clear Oregon's Sandstorm.

"_*I believe that I am at a disadvantage,*_" Iowa noted, "_*The enhanced sunlight will likely enhance my vulnerability.*_"

"_If that's the case, then make what time you have useful,_" CT specifically telepathed to the Magnezone, "_I've alerted Delaware and Arizona; it will only be a matter of time before they arrive._"

The Magnezone's response was to send a Thunder Wave indiscriminately at one of the Elementals. As this  was happening, Washington's Bullet Punch struck Andrew, which knocked him back - and woke him up.

"What... what happened this time?" he said, at which point he saw the Weavile running at him. "Lycis? Lycis, is that you?"

The Weavile's mouth opened, but all that came out was a set of low-pitched hisses. Andrew started to ask her to say again, but the Metagross charged at the two, and Andrew was barely able to roll out of the way.

"Does-" he started to get up, and stumbled. "Lycis, what was that?"

Lycis looked confused, and opened her mouth again, but there was only a set of growls.

"Oh..." it suddenly came to him, and as it did, the Metagross appeared behind him, and struck him again with Bullet Punch.

"No... Lycis, I don't think I can understand what you're saying anymore."
----
Hearing those words come out of Andrew's mouth shot down any retort she had for her trainer.

She had gone all of this way, taken all of these chances, and even put the lives of Andrew's other pokemon in danger - she didn't even know if Eltanin was alive or not - and all for _this_?

_This..._

The Weavile's features darkened. There was only one human in all the world responsible for this. One human that needed to die for this.

_I should have gone when I had the chance. If I'd acted quicker..._

She generated ice blades onto her claws, and ran through the Door. The Starmie and Magnezone immediately caught on to what she was doing - the Tyranitar appeared not to - and flew down at her, but she jumped over the Starmie, and then onto and off of the Magnezone. Her target was, naturally, Goodwin who was adjusting a metal panel in the back of the room while his pokemon were battling.

His attention was diverted, and he was going to pay. In full.

Lycis had her target in sight, and he did not see her.

"_You are going to die, Goodwin,_" she snarled leaping for him, "_and nobody,_ nobody _will miss you._"

All of a sudden, something grabbed her out of the air and slammed her into the ground. It was the Tyranitar, who apparently _had_ noticed her move.

"_You're very wrong about that, Weavile. Countless would miss Master Goodwin. He's an icon in this region, given all the help he's made within his term - and at twenty-one years, no less._"

Razor-sharp stones gathered from around and onto the Tyranitar's arm, a sort of false Stone Edge that turned his arm into a deadly blade.

"_That's what he keeps saying is the main problem with your little game. You Elementals are up against the man that is in charge of the country, not to mention everyone that works under him. It's a hopeless battle, so why do you try and fight the impossible?_"

He paused, and then said, "_Not that it matters for you, anyway, since you're about to die._"
----
Delaware and Arizona reached the entryway to the underground, and quickly moved down it; they could already hear the sounds of a battle unfolding. As the two reached the bottom of the stairs, they ran and flew past the prison, and reached the hall to the lab. There, they could see a human that was standing up, starting to walk, falling over for a few moments, and then getting back up again.

"_If I'm not mistaken, that's the Elemental master Goodwin imprisoned,_" Arizona noted, "_What's he doing in the hallway like this?_"

Delaware thought the possibilities through. "_That Dragonite we battled was definitely the same one that we saw at the Church. if he's here, and that Weavile was here, and that boy that sent a few pokemon to help the Dragonite... there's a good chance that this is a rescue mission. And judging by what's going on further ahead, it's possible that whoever else came to rescue him got him out of the labs, but are now encountering resistance by those that are in there._"

"_So what do we do?_"

Delaware paused, and then called two attacks forward: Meteor Mash powered up in one hand, and flames for a Fire Punch gathered in the other.

"_Isn't it obvious? We ensure that there's nothing left of the boy to rescue._"

Arizona buzzed in satisfaction, and then shot forward, using String Shot to trap the boy's legs this happened just as he was getting up, and his leg's refusal to respond this time caused him to fall again.

As he fell over, Delaware slowly approached the boy, a dual attack ready. Without saying a word, she brought both of her fists down towards the boy.


----------



## Anomaly 54

"Guys, get back!" Verdiant was hit by the Ice Beam head on, but he managed to turn around and use Quick Attack to get to Hilao. "Dynamic Punch and Rock Smash on Tyranitar. Everyone else, get that Starmie with Leaf Storm, Petal Dance and Energy Ball."

~~~

Bounce sprang onto Bannanaphone's back as she took off. She circled the room twice, then divebombed towards her target.

~~~

Disco and Vile began spinning around, and a flurry of green and pink leaves flew across the room. Verdian quickly healed himself with Synthesis, then launched a ball of glowing green energy. Psycho did the same.

~~~

Cory watched as Arizona and Delaware headed towards a boy in the corridor. _He must have been the one they captured..._ His train of thoughts was cut of by a camera nearby exploding, and a small duck floating out. Cory turned to Hax. "Good work, there goes my pay rise." Just then, Draco, Halo and Torchie rounded the corner. 
"There you are. There is a battle inside the lab. The one with grass Pokémon has weakened his Pokémon by having one of them use Sunny Day. Take out his Pokémon before they can take out Goodwins!"
_As if that'll ever happen..._

~~~

Torchie nodded. "Let's go!"
The five Pokémon ran in. Torchie and Draco headed to the trainer himself, whilst Rairai, Hax and Halo took turns at trying to shoot down Bannanaphone.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

The Tyranitar heard the sound of the Breloom jumping at him, and again pulled back from delivering the fatal blow. This time, however, the punch did partially strike him, sending him stumbling back further by the dizzying effects of the punch.

Needing a moment to get his bearing, Oregon started to call for CT to cover for him, but then he heard the sound of several sharp leaves striking CT, who had to move quickly to avoid getting hit square-on by the first blast of grass energy, only to get hit by the second and knocked back into the wall.

That's when he saw Washington, who had come back from attacking the Elemental.

"_Wash, I could use a little help here,_" he said, getting up slowly and carefully, "_mind taking care of my problem while I kill the Weavile?_"

Washington's response was to send a blast of psychokinetic energy at the Breloom. Seeing that, Oregon gathered a Stone Edge around his other arm, and staggered over to the Weavile, who hadn't gotten up yet.

"_As I was saying, you're finished, Weavile. You can just take comfort in knowing that you've doomed the very human that you tried to rescue by coming here._"
----
Eltanin had flown after the Government member several minutes after that member had followed the Yanmega and Clefable. He hadn't even paid the slightest attention to his surroundings (if he had, he would have noticed Lucielle being found by the Government agent,) and after much flying, reached an underground corridor. It was there that the agent kept on going, passing a scene of the Yanmega and Clefable...

"_No. Not on my watch._"

Eltanin had no time for a Dragon Pulse. Instead, he charged at the Clefable and struck her with Dragon Claw. She toppled over form the attack, and looked less-than-pleased to see the identity of her attacker.

"_I really thought we were done with you. I give you points for being persistent, but nothing else._" She turned to the Yanmega, "_Arizona, keep him busy a few more minutes for me, won't you?_"

The Yanmega sent another blast of air at Eltanin, who had to fly away from Andrew quickly to avoid being hit completely by it. He turned to retaliate, while the Clefable once again readied a meteor Mash and Fire Punch.

And throughout all of this, Andrew was still trapped on the floor, in shock from being deaf to the words of the pokemon around him. He didn't try to resist as the Clefable loomed over him.

"_Oregon's going to be unhappy that I took this kill from him,_" she noted, "_but it's his own fault for not chasing after you when he had the chance._"

And for the second time in several moments, she launched her dual attack at Andrew.
----
Goodwin finally succeeded in prying the false panel away from the wall, and after a brief glance to make sure no more enemies were attacking him, reached into the compartment and pulled out its contents: a hypodermic gun and several darts, most of which were tranquilizers, but three of them had the Element-Draining substance inside them, one of the few non-syringe samples in the lab.

_But just to be safe, I will go for tranquilizing first. The less of a fight these monsters put up, the better._

With that, he aimed the dart gun at the first Elemental he saw, and fired.


----------



## Mewtwo

Ellie tried to put up a wall of defence, but she acted too late; the tranquilizer hit her. "Ellie!" Espio-Jacob yelled. "J...acob... call out Teresa... and end it... I at least want to... die instead of having the Elementals taken out of existence..." she said, before completely blacking out.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gary watched in horror as his step-sister was shot with a syringe. "No... Goodwin!" Gary had a new-found rage at his boss. "No one, and I mean NO ONE, messes with my sister! Flamaraa, Tawnii, it's all on you!" he yelled, his Ninetales landing gracefully and his Flareon sparkling with the effects of a shiny. "Both of you, Flamethrower!" Before he knew what he was doing, they both fired at Goodwin.

And accidentally hit Ellie in the backlash.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jacob wasn't sure what to do. Should he just let Ellie's powers taken away, but she still lives? Or should he do what she said, and end it now, so all that happened was that she turned into a Pokémon? All he knew was that he was killed at around her age, so in maturity, they were about the same....

...and he loved her.

Before he could make a decision, however, he saw flames shooting up and over them, but it would also hit them if he didn't get out of the way. He made it out of the way in time... but Ellie did not.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao quickly returned his now fainted Bounce. "God job, pal." He put the Pokéball on his belt and turned back to the fight. _Goodwin has a Dart Gun, Oregon is about to kill Lycis, CT is almost out for the count...and a bunch of fire types have ruined the party. Great. One peice of good news versus three of bad..._ Hilao shook his head. "Guys, keep Oregon from killing Lycis as long as you can." They nodded in turn. Now Hilao rose his voice to a shout so that Bannanaphone could hear him. "Bannanaphone, use Solar Beam, sweep it across the room, don't let them get near us!"

~~~

Verdian nodded. He was technically the newest member of the team, but he often took second-in-command after Bounce. He charged up a bolt of grass energy, and fired it at Oregon. Psycho, Disco and Vile followed his lead by unleashing their own grass attacks.

~~~

Bannanaphone strained to hear his orders amongst the sound of Cory's Pokémon trying to shoot him out of the sky. _Solar Beam, don't let them get near the elemenatals...sounds simple enough.._ She mused. Her wings began to glow, and soon a ball of bright green energy had formed in her mouth. She fired, sweeping the beam so it hit all of Cory's Pokémon, and then she angled it at Washington and CT. _This is the best battle since that group of campers in Eterna Forest!_


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Goodwin, for a rare instance, had been taken by surprise.

Namely, he had miscalculated that the mere act of subduing the girl would enrage Gary to that level. he didn't know what had caused this little slip; it could have been all that had occurred in such little time, it could have been fatigue, it could have simply been a failure to do extensive research on Gary's family ties.

But whatever the cause had been, it had essentially been a fatal miscalculation. Under normal circumstances, he would have been badly burned from the double flamethrower normally, but the enhancement of Sunny Day would now make it lethal. And given the amount of time, there was no way he could get out of the way. To add to all that, a Solarbeam was also sweeping through the air, and there was nothing that could be done to avoid that.

That's when movement caught his eye. A pokemon was rushing in front of him from the air:

Iowa.

The Magnezone threw himself through the Solarbeam, cutting it off, placed himself in front of the dual Flamethrower, and took the attack full force. Flames that would have felled a Bastiodon burned right through his steel shell, and Iowa collapsed to the ground, sparking.

"Iowa?"

Iowa looked up at him, eye flickering. The Magnezone uttered a single phrase, though Goodwin could not understand it:

"_*I regret... that I... am no... longer... fit... for... duty.... Master...... Goodwin.........*_"

And then Iowa moved no more.
----
Eltanin had had enough. Andrew's life was in danger, and here he was, playing lethal Tag with the Yanmega. He couldn't have this happen. Not to Andrew.

He charged right at the Clefable, as if to attack with Dragon Claw again. She saw it, this time, and pulled back.

That's what Eltanin was waiting for. Instead of striking the Clefable, he picked Andrew up from the floor, ripping through the String, and continued to fly at the lab.

Common sense told him to fly away from the all-out battle, but it was very likely that Lycis had gone there to save Andrew, and judging by the sound of the battle, she could be dead.

And if Lycis died, the Dragonite knew that he would never forgive himself.

"_Hold on, Andrew. Just a little longer and this will be fine. I promise._"

Andrew weakly looked up at Eltanin. "I'm sorry, Eltanin, but I don't have the power to speak to you. I don't have anything. Goodwin and his men took it all away."

Eltanin had no way to respond to that. All he could say was: "_I'm sorry, then... Andrew._"
----
Goodwin stared at the fallen Iowa for the longest time. In that time, it was as if the battle wasn't happening.

Technically, that was true. The moment Iowa had taken the fatal fire, the Magnet Rise had cut off, Washington had floated to his master's side, concerned.

"_Master Goodwin.... David?_"

Oregon had stopped his lethal attack at Lycis, and had managed to avoid any more damage from the grass attacks that would take him down.

CT had also retreated behind Goodwin, and quickly used recover. "_Master, this-_"

Goodwin cut her off with a raised arm.

_I made a miscalculation, and now Iowa is dead._

"Washington, Oregon, CT, I believe we are done playing games."

He loaded a dart that would drain the Elemental's power into the gun.

"Oregon, kill the Weavile. She has done enough harm today. CT, show Gary the price of insubordination."

_And after that, I will eliminate these monsters one by one._

At these words, the Dragonite entered the room. He saw what Goodwin had planned, and in that instant, said "_Sorry_" again, and charged, dropping Andrew right next to the Weavile and striking Oregon. The Tyranitar once again was hit backwards.

None of this byplay had gone unnoticed. Goodwin stared thoughtfully at Andrew and then addressed Washington:

"His powers are no longer existent. Therefore, he will be... exempt from that rule of death. Furthermore, he's outlived his usefulness. Kill him."

On any other day, Washington would have hesitated to obey this order. The boy was an important asset to Master Goodwin's plan, even without powers.

But now, the Metagross knew what he had to do. Iowa was dead, and if he didn't act, then his comrades would follow.

The Metagross charged, a Bullet Punch readied. Even though this boy no longer had the weakness to Steel that Ice had, weakened as he was, a Bullet Punch to the head would kill him.

And while all this had happened, CT had built up a stream of Electricity around her, a Thunderbolt. Without wasting a single movement, she aimed the lightning at Gary and fired it off.
----
Andrew had managed to gain enough strength to see the Metagross' metal arm coming for him and understand what it would do, but was too weak to even hope to dodge it.

_So this is it, then? I'm going to die? I thought that Goodwin would..._

A dark shape suddenly appeared in front of him, and in front of the arm. Andrew recognized it instantly.

But there was nothing he could do. The punch was thrown, and Lycis was struck in the head and blasted into the wall by the impact.


----------



## River

As Blake ran down the corridor after Andrew he felt a small snap in his head. The snap he always felt when something died nearby. He stumbled and fell to the ground. After a few seconds he opened his eyes and saw Goodwin staring at his fallen Magnazone. After pushing himself up he forced himself to run again in the direction Andrew went. After he rounded a corner he saw the Metagross about to attack Andrew. He reached for his belt but found all his pokemon were already out. "Guess this is going the hard way." He ran forward and jumped onto the back of the pokemon hoping to throw it off balance.

------------------------------

Jade watched her trainer run off after the boy, she turned her attention back to the battle at hand, Sable and Fantom had thrown up a protect around themselves to reflect the oncoming attacks, Suddenly there was a bright flash and fire enveloped the young girl Blake had described as the psychic elemental.

------------------------------------------

Arctica and Volts managed to evade most of the agents' pokemons' attacks but when they looked around the dragonite had vanished, "So... did we win?" Volts looked over to Arctica hopefully, he had evolved young so she couldn't blame him. 
"Far from it, Volt".

-----------------------------------------

As Zack rounded a corner he saw the ice elemental laying on the floor as Goodwin's Metagross attacked him. Zack turned to his left and continued to run but when he didn't hear Blade's echoing foot falls he stopped and turned back. Blade had stopped where he had stood a moment ago and was staring with a puzzled look at the Metagross, Zack followed his gaze and it took him a second to understand what he was seeing.


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin stood at the door, looking all around for a sign of Lycis. At one point he saw Blake and Eltanin fly above and onto the roof, and only a few seconds later the alarm went off. "BweeEEEEeeeeEEEEEeeeEEEEeeeee BweeEEEeeeEEEeeeEEEeee," it repeated the sound over and over again. _Great,_ Franklin thought, _they set off the alarm._ However, he remained at his post. His prime objective was to catch Lycis, and he would let the situation solve itself otherwise. After what seemed like hours, though, he decided enough was enough. It was time to see what was going on.

As he turned around and entered the doors, Franklin did a double take. The entire building looked like it had been torn apart. Well, it had, he reasoned. He looked around to survey the damage and noticed something odd: The door to the basement, which was supposed to be closed and locked at all times, was swinging wide open. Naturally, he headed down.

As Franklin neared the bottom of the staircase, he heard a loud noise off to his left, deciding that must be where the action was. He recognized the sound as coming from Goodwin's lab. When he reached the battlefield, he turned and shouted to Goodwin. "I'm here, boss!" he said cheerfully, calling out all of his Pokemon. _This is it. No turning back._

"Electro, go block that thunderbolt!" He gestured to Gary, hoping this seeming act of allegiance would give him the element of surprise in what was to come next. "Fatty, give Lycis some of your milk to heal her, she looks badly hurt. Cerburus, take care of that Metagross. Blatal," he said as he pointed to Goodwin, "Bullet Punch."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Washington loomed over Andrew, who was still shocked at Lycis' intervention. The Metagross growled something that Andrew could not understand; most likely some sort of final threat.

_So be it. I've failed everyone. My family, Ellie, the other Elementals...

and now Lycis._

Just before the fatal blow would be struck, Blake jumped on top of Washington, throwing off his attention. Moments after, Franklin burst into the room, and his Houndoom also charged at Washington. This attack on both sides provided Andrew with all the time he needed to run over to Lycis.

Franklin's Miltank arrived to help as well, but one look at Lycis, and Andrew's heart practically stopped then and there.

Washington's Bullet Punch had struck her right in the head, and had thrown her into the wall headfirst. He couldn't bear to look at the imprint the attack had made into her head, but he forced himself to.

"Lycis? Can you hear me?"

The Weavile looked weakly up at Andrew. "_Can you.... hear me?_"

Andrew, despaired, looked at Lycis. After everything, he couldn't understand a word she was saying. After all that had happened...

"Lycis, I'm sorry. I shouldn't have given my abilities up. I... I was selfish."

"_No,_ I _was... selfish. I thought that... you wouldn't be... able to survive... without me. I thought that... they would kill you. I guess... I shouldn't-_"

"Lycis, please hang on. There's still time. We can heal you. We-"

The Weavile raised her arm to stop Andrew. Andrew looked at Lycis, and it seemed that, despite what he'd been through, despite losing this power...

He could still understand her.

"_No. I... have only been.... a hindrance. I tried... to protect... you... and this... is the result. All of... my help... has caused you pain... it's enough...._

Her hand dropped

"_"I'll... be... fine... knowing.... that..... you......._"

"Lycis? Lycis?"

The eyes of Lycis the Weavile began to close.

"No, no. Lycis, you were never a hindrance. You helped me survive without a family. You, Eltanin, Volantis, Ankaa, Kalhai, and Canopus! All of you..."

There was no response. Lycis was dead.
----
Things were, to say the least, out of control.

Washington was being double-teamed by another Elemental, and - of all things - Franklin's Houndoom, and CT's attack had been cut off by his Ampharos.

_This, explains oh so much. I should have investigated him my-_

By the time he heard CT's warning screech, the Scizor had already struck him with a Bullet Punch. Goodwin was blasted back, and hit the wall that he had just pried a section off of.

Needless to say, CT took this badly. She gathered several Thunderbolts around her, and sent them all at the Scizor. Oregon, meanwhile, had gone to assist Washington, who was sending wave after psychokinetic wave at the Elemental in an attempt to shake him off, but was less than defended against the Houndoom.

Oregon chose to rectify this by sending a Stone Edge right at the Houndoom. As this happened, Delaware and Arizona entered the room.
----
The Yanmega and Clefable arrived just as Oregon's Stone Edge was launched at the Houndoom. From what they saw, Master Goodwin was being defended by CT, Washington and Oregon were holding their own against two enemies, and Iowa...

"_Iowa's dead?!_" Delaware said, shocked, "_I thought he was one of our strongest. I thought he-_"

"_Delaware, we need to help Master Goodwin_" Arizona said sharply. At Delaware's saddened look, he added, softer,  _There is a time and place for mourning fallen comrades. Now is not the time. Now is the time to make sure that Washington, CT, and Oregon don't go the same way. You help Master Goodwin. I'll take an Elemental._"

Delaware nodded, slowly, and then readied another Fire Punch. without a moment's hesitation, she charged at the Scizor, and threw the burning punch at the insect.
----
Goodwin knew that he needed to take advantage of this chance to attempt to drain the powers of an Elemental. Any of them. Now would not be the time to choose meticulously. he just knew that he could fire at the one Washington and Oregon were fighting, on account of his two pokemon in the way.

He looked around the room, until he saw a perfect target. This would hopefully take one more out of the equation.

Aiming the dart gun at the Elemental, he fired.


----------



## River

Blake felt yet another snap in his head as something else died, this misbalance threw Blake off guard and he was thrown against the wall. As his vision blurred he saw a figure run over from the doorway. AS his vision finally faded to black he knew there would be problems from the illusions.

-----------------------------------

Arctica and Volt raced through the hallways and down towards the basement. They sped into the room just in time to see Blake thrown against the wall and someone run over from the other doorway. Arctica began to move closer but when she saw who had run over she stopped in her tracks.

-----------------------------

Jade spun around as she heard a thud, Blake had been thrown off of the Metagross and was lying on the ground. Due to the confusion of the battle she didn't notice the blob that formed into a Tyrannitar nearby. It let out a silent roar and swung at her only to have its claw go straight through her and dissipate. She turned as the claw passed by her face. _I guess Blake is unconscious then._

---------------------------

Zack had watched the elemental thrown off of the Metagross and had run to his side without even thinking. He moved the teenagers head from the wall, there was no bleeding but he was doubtlessly unconscious. He grabbed the elemental and dragged him through the doorway and lay him down outside the room, "Blade, stay here. Guard him for now, I'm going to go in and help..." He rubbed his temples. He wanted to help the elementals but he had to be loyal to Goodwin. He sighed and sat down next to the body, "Not anything I can do now. Can't help either side without betraying someone. might as well stay here."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Eltanin saw Goodwin aim and fire the dart, and by the time it had gone halfway to Hilao, the Dragonite had knocked it out of the air with Dragon Pulse.

It wasn't enough, though. It wasn't enough to satisfy this vengeful urge. Lycis was dead. Dead and gone. And Eltanin had not been fast enough to save her.

He looked up at Goodwin, whose Clefable had just gone and launched a Fire Punch at the Scizor that was attacking him. The Starmie had also launched a Thunderbolt at the insect; it really seemed that Goodwin had all of the angles planned.

_Not all of them._

Calling Dragonic energy to his claws, Eltanin charged at Goodwin, who had just enough time to see what was happening and duck before the claws would have killed him. Instead, they struck the metal wall.

"You are that boy's Dragonite, correct? That would mean that the Weavile was your comrade."

"_Her name was Lycis,_" Eltanin snarled, forgetting that Goodwin couldn't understand him, "_and his name is Andrew. At least do the courtesy of referring to your enemies by name, Goodwin._"

"And, doubtlessly, you want to avenge your fallen comrade by taking my life, even though it would serve no real purpose in the grand scheme of things. All it would do is cause chaos in the entire region. To not have accepted your defeat at this point is sheer ignorance. At least the boy was smart enough to understand that, even if it led him to taking a coward's path."

"_Don't you ever _ shut your mouth?!" Eltanin roared, slamming Goodwin with his tail. The man hit the wall behind him, and it was clear that the wind had been knocked out of him. Eltanin fired up another Dragon Claw, and held it to Goodwin's throat.

"_What I will be accomplishing is that I'll make sure that the Elementals won't have to suffer from you ever again._"

Goodwin was now recovering, and after a moment's thought, placed both of his hands against the metal wall.

"Fine, you've got me. I know when I've been beaten, Dragonite."

Having seen this, Eltanin lowered his claws for a mere second.

That was the biggest mistake Eltanin ever made in his life.
----
For Goodwin, the situation was looking bleaker and bleaker.

The Dragonite had destroyed his first hypo, Blake had seemingly turned traitor by helping the Elemental that was fighting Washington, and Arizona was hovering tentatively around the flames that had engulfed the Psychic Elemental. He couldn't even see Jack in the chaos that had ensued.

And now, the Dragonite had him at clawpoint against a wall; a wall that featured the same steel panels, except these were marked with a red trim

_And when this room was designed, the red-trim walls were meant to house...

It's risky, but I have no other choice. It isn't necessary to drain them of their powers immediately, and I still have the formula for the substance that would accomplish this, so..._

He lightly placed his hands against the walls, palm-first, and said, "Fine, you've got me. I know when I've been beaten, Dragonite."

Having heard this, the Dragonite lowered the Dragon Claw from Goodwin's throat. That was the opening he'd been waiting for.

"And it's not now!"

Goodwin then pressed both of his palms into the red marks. As this happened, Arizona recognized what was going on, and shot forward, grabbing Goodwin off the ground before Eltanin could realize what he was doing. At the same time, Goodwin recalled Oregon and Delaware, and CT and Washington shot away from their respective battles and hovered above the floor.

The moment Goodwin had pressed both of his palms into the wall, a built-in scanner analyzed Goodwin's entire palm and acknowledged it as him. Had anyone else pressed their palms into the red marks, nothing would have happened, but once it was recognized as Goodwin's DNA, the entire room - no, the entire underground area began to glow a warning red. In particular, the floor of the underground was now turning crimson.
----
Andrew stared down at the fallen Lycis, hollow.

It didn't matter if he survived or not. Even if he had become a normal human again, his powers were gone from him. Forever. There was nothing more that he could do to help the others, since Ellie had most of his other pokemon, and she was engulfed in fire.

He didn't care that Washington was even now approaching him with a Bullet Punch readied. He barely looked up.

_Kill me,_ he thought, _then at least I'll be able to see Lycis again..._

He waited for the blow, but it never happened. He looked up, hesitantly, and now everything was red, and the Metagross was flying back to Goodwin, who also had his Starmie floating nearby, and was carried by his Yanmega. The Clefable and Tyranitar were nowhere to be seen.

_And why is everything... red?_

Eltanin looked confused, and then the horror of what was about to happen dawned on him. He flew at Andrew, grabbed him and began to fly out of the room.

He barely made it out of the lab before the trap was set off, and the floor emitted a burst of energy that would knock out anyone in contact with it.


----------



## Mewtwo

((The sequel actually begins with new characters, as it's set about a century or so into the future.))

Ellie, even through the flanes, saw her last sight; the room turning red, redder than the flames. _This is it..._ she thought. _Humans are going to lose contact with Pokémon... Pokémon will retreat into hiding, and it will be all Goodwin's fault._ She slowly began to lose consciousness, her last memory being Jacob screaming her name.


----------



## Pwnemon

Franklin looked around the room, he noticed a red glow. Acting quickly, he recalled all of his Pokemon and ran for the exit. However, he wasn't in time. He suddenly collapsed on the ground, a pulse of energy racking his body. _Well, this is it,_ he thought as he was engulfed by the flames.

~~~

Jack stood by passively throughout the entire ordeal, unable to help without any Pokemon. He was finally jolted out of his trance when he noticed that the room was glowing a faint red, but it was too late. There was nothing to do as the pulse of energy knocked him down and disabled him. "After all this," he whispered, "I get betrayed by Goodwin. I should have seen it coming."


----------



## Anomaly 54

Hilao sighed a sigh of relief when Andrew's Dragonite stopped the needle. Suddenly, his feet began to warm up. "Ooh, this can't be-" His Pokémon screamed in pain. Tropius, who had just been hit by a Fire Blast, ploughed into the ground and fainted. Hilao fell to his knees, barely able to speak. "You'll get yours, Goodwin!" He yelled, before collapsing onto the ground.


----------



## River

Zack sat still by the Elemental who he had decided to stay here and protect, Suddenly the boy opened his eyes and looked up at him, a confused look flitted across his face before a red light glowed from the next room. "Oh no..." Zack Grabbed Blake and attempted to haul him to his feet but he was too late, pain shot up through his body and he collapsed to the ground and lost consciousness.

---------------------------------------

Blake barely had time after the light had turned on to begin to levitate. Pain shot threough his body and the agent who had helped him collapsed to the ground and lay there writhing. Blake was unable to move but atleast he was conscious. he looked around; his friends had fallen to the ground as had the Agents in the room, Ellie remained laying on the gorund and from where he was he could not see Hilao. "_This is not good_" Arctica and Fantom floated towards him, "_We aren't touching the ground so we aren't feeling the full effects but even pokemon cannot last forever._" Blake nodded and looked at Volt, Sable and Jade, each had fallen to the ground. 
"Who's that behind you?" Fantom peered past Blake at the fallen Agent, "And why does he look so much like you?".
Blake turned and looked at the body, "I- I think he is my brother, why else would he help me?" Suddenly a wave of pain ran through his body and he collapsed to the ground, "Help... the others".


----------



## Mercy

((Yeah, same actually... :( ))

Hailey smiled, waiting for a good battle. Lucille, however, was not looking for a battle as she was in a huge hurry. Illiamna stepped forward, baring her teeth, also ready for a fight. "Stand down Illi," Lucille spoke. The Vaporeon was confused, but knew she had to trust her trainer and did as she said. Hailey looked somewhat miffed. "What are you doing, girl?"

Lucille just looked ahead and simply said, "This." As she did, a wave of water was released from her body, aiming straight for Hailey. Hailey felt the strong current hit her body, and she couldn't stand her ground. The strength of the water was too much and she ended up falling back, hitting her head against the floor. For a moment, Lucille wanted to rush over to the woman to see if she was alright, but she was too focused on the thought of the others. "Illiamna, I need you to do something important for me," she started as she started placing each of her Pokeballs next to the Vaporeon, "I need you to stay here. I'll only be gone for a moment."

"No! I'm going with you!" Illiamna objected. Lucille's emotions were clear through her expression . "Please. I know how protective you are over me, but I think I should do this alone. Just this one thing, and I don't want to risk you getting hurt," she explained, trying to smile. All the Vaporeon could do was nod.

With that, Lucille rushed down towards the underground area. She didn't really know where she was going, but she heard a commotion in one room, so she rushed in. Unfortunately for her, right as she went in, there was red everywhere. An incredible pain shot through her body, and she fell to the floor. Before she fell into unconsciousness, she looked at Franklin. _I wish I could've told him how I felt..._


----------



## Exo-Raikou

_Epilogue: One Week Later_​
David Goodwin, head of the Government, leader of Sinnoh, slowly walked up to the podium in front of his Headquarters. It was a clear, warm day, with only a light breeze every now again. Virtually every citizen in Hearthome was standing in front of him in anticipation, as this was a speech that would be broadcast all around the region.

At his side, Washington stood, proud of what his master had accomplished, even though it had come at the cost of Iowa's life. Delaware, meanwhile stood attentive on Goodwin's Left Side.

Goodwin took a deep breath, and began to speak:

"Seven Days ago, our building was attacked by a sect of beings... of humans known as Elementals; they were humans that had Pokemon powers. We had captured one of their number during the attack on the Church eight days ago, and this was their attempt to free that one."

This statement was met with a burst of chatter from the crowd.

"Mr. Goodwin, was the attack on the Church necessary?"

"Mr. Goodwin, is it true that you were torturing this Elemental?"

Goodwin raised a hand to call for quiet. "What I was doing was what the public had considered to be necessary, and was in accordance with the Law. The more I learned about these Elementals, the better we could be against them in the future."

This only raised more questions from the crowd.

"What of the attack itself?"

"How many casualties?"

Goodwin paused. "One of the Elementals was killed in the attempt to rescue the one we had captured, and not only an Elemental's pokemon, but also my Magnezone, perished in a battle the resulted from the break-in. Furthermore, three of our agents lost their lives when the Elementals broke into the building."

As this caused an outburst of nearly inaudible questions, Goodwin took time to reflect that this was not completely true. After Gary, Zack, and Franklin had turned traitor, Goodwin had them imprisoned deep underneath the main building, where they would spend the rest of their lives. Jack, meanwhile, had refused to listen to Goodwin's explanations later that what he was doing was for the sole purpose of beating the Elementals, and had quit, but not before at least guaranteeing that he would never tell a soul about what had transpired in the lab, an order that Goodwin had placed on every single one of his employees.

"Mr. Goodwin, if I might, what do you plan to do now that these... Elementals have made an open attack against you?"

Goodwin paused to think over the best response to this question.

"When they made their attack, most of the Elementals had grouped themselves together. I was able to subdue them after some time, and I plan to have them executed."

Again, the outburst of questions became inaudible, and again, Goodwin knew that this wasn't true.

After he had knocked out the Elementals, he had proceeded to administer the serum that would rob them of their abilities over the course of the days following the attack. After all of the had been given the serum, he had them imprisoned underneath the headquarters, much like Gary and Franklin.

"You said, 'most,' Mr. Goodwin. What of the ones that weren't in this 'group?'"

Goodwin was ready for this one. "Several of the Elementals had split off during the attack, and following the subduing of the 'main group,' I found that one of our agents had captured those that had split off."

The agent in question was Haley Matthews, who Goodwin had promoted after she had told him of her near capture of the Water Elemental. The Water Elemental had gone under the same procedure that the Ice... no, that Andrew had gone under before having her powers taken away, and it was through this that Goodwin learned that she was partially responsible for Franklin's betrayal. Goodwin had thought it only appropriate to force Franklin to watch as she had her powers forcibly removed from her.

"Mr. Goodwin? If you have the Elemental problem dealt with, as you say, do you plan on revoking the Laws regarding them?"

Goodwin paused, yet again. "Not immediately. There may be a few stragglers that never joined the group that made the attack, so I plan to keep the Law in effect for at least a month longer. After that, who knows? The need for them may rise yet again."

Goodwin knew that there was that chance.

He had not been able to find Andrew or the Dragonite following the activation of the knockout device. Arizona, CT and some of his finest employees had scoured the cities, and the region itself for the past six days. Goodwin had attempted to learn of his possible location from the other Elementals, but with no success. In one way, it didn't matter, seeing as he had drained the boy of his power, but there was always that nagging doubt regarding the Weavile shattering the syringe before it could completely empty its contents.

"Mr. Goodwin, what do you have planned for the region now that these Elementals have been dealt with?"

"What do I have planned? I suppose I plan to do what I have always intended: improve the conditions of the region of Sinnoh for every human and pokemon that calls it home, and does not intend to threaten it."

"...then how could you be sure that these Elementals _were_ a threat?"

Goodwin took several moments to think this over. _Very bold of this reporter to ask such a question._

"I saw them as a threat because their presence, no, their _concept_ was spreading fear and paranoia throughout the region. I created those laws to alleviate that fear, and when they failed to do so, I began to personally find them so that the citizens of the Sinnoh region would no longer fear humans that had the abilities of pokemon. As I have said, I am no more than a man that desires peace, order, and prosperity for Sinnoh. And being no more than human is what many - and I am not afraid to include myself in this group - belive that this is all humans should be."

The matter of the Elemental's pokemon was a relatively simple problem. Once the Elementals were imprisoned, Goodwin had shattered the buttons to the pokeballs and stored all of them where they wouldn't be found. This was something he did not want to do, but believed that if they did go free, they could cause chaos for him again, one day in his future.

"From here, I will continue to strive for a peaceful, orderly, and prosperous region, and one day, hopefully soon, that dream will be achieved."

The crowd burst into applause at this statement.
----
In Canalave City, Andrew Demak was sitting inconspicuously at a table at an cafe, watching Goodwin speak, just as countless others were.

When the leader of Sinnoh made the statement about wanting peace for Sinnoh, Andrew grunted in disgust and walked away, Eltanin flying loyally by his side.

Since that day where Lycis died, Andrew had done very little but run and hide. The first thing he had done following his escape was to go to the same snowbound cave that he had discovered his powers in, and bury Lycis. He had marked the spot with a simple cross, which, as far as he was concerned, was far less than Lycis deserved.

After that, he had simply stayed one step ahead of what he even remotely suspected were Government agents. He and Eltanin were constantly on the move, never knowing if they would enter a building and be recognized as the fugitive Elemental and his Dragonite. Their one advantage was that Goodwin had apparently not told law enforcement of his escape, so there was not a single Wanted poster of him in the region. Apparently, Goodwin wanted to keep the escape a complete secret.

But one thing that Andrew made sure to do was to avoid his family. He could never face them, knowing that he had abandoned all of the Elementals - all of his _friends_ - to the same fate he had tried to protect them from.

And now, they were in Canalave, now sitting by the sea with his Dragonite. For nearly an hour, they just sat and looked at the waves lap against the canal walls.

"You know what I realized, Eltanin?"

The Dragonite turned to Andrew, who hadn't spoken at all during this hour.

"When Goodwin was forcing me to relive the night I was forced away from home, the word that I always thought of was 'monster.' No matter what happened, I would always have that word emphasized, as if to constantly remind me that's what I am... or that's what Goodwin saw me as. But you know what I've realized? That once you've heard the word monster enough times, you begin to realize what people really see it as meaning: something strange, unfamiliar, and frightening. When I had that power, that was all I could see myself as, which is why I was so desperate to be rid of it, a desperation that put me under mental and physical torture. I didn't want anything else sans having the power taken away from me, so i could go back to being normal. But... but after I finally got what I wanted, and so soon after reliving that night, I learned this: having that power did not make me a monster. It didn't make me a pokemon, either. It made me human. Not some hybrid of human and pokemon; I was still human. It's something that only now I realize was what mattered. Goodwin was always calling me an undeserving creature, or some other hideous title, but only now do I realize that this power was one of the things that allowed me to be human; having that power helped make me what I am."

He turned his gaze to the sky. "I just wish I could have realized that sooner. If I had... Lycis would still be around, as would the others."

Eltanin solemnly nodded his head in agreement.

"Now then, Eltanin, we need to get going."

Eltanin grunted something that Andrew took to mean as "Where?"

"Eltanin, we need to fly to another region. Even considering what I said, the longer I stay here, the better the chance there is of me being found by Goodwin. I think that... if we can go to another region - Isshu, Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, I'll even go with Orre if I have to - I can start a life without hiding in fear."

The Dragonite snorted in agreement, and bent down so his trainer could climb aboard.

"Farewell, Sinnoh."

Eltanin took to the skies with Andrew on board, leaving Sinnoh behind.

Forever.
----
Deep below the Government building, Arizona flitted about as he guarded a prison cell along with some of Goodwin's top agents.

Inside this cell were all of the Elementals, now drained of all their powers and chained down. After the attack, Arizona had volunteered (as best he could) to guard the cell himself.

After Iowa's death, the Yanmega felt that this was the best way he could to commemorate the Magnezone.

The Elementals themselves were completely silent, something that pleased Arizona to no end. Sure, they had been either defiant or hopeful of rescue within the first few days, but as they lost their powers, one by one, their resistance seemed to fade as well. Maybe it was the knowledge that they had been completely cornered that had made the Elementals resigned themselves to their fate, maybe it was something else entirely. Arizona neither knew nor cared.

His thoughts briefly shifted to his comrades. Delaware had forced Goodwin to make her his second bodyguard, thinking that Washington could protect him even better when he had help (she might not have been wrong in thinking this,) CT was mostly in the labs nowadays, organizing information that Goodwin had gained before and after the attack.

And Oregon? The Tyranitar was now completely immersed in training. CT always told Arizona that whenever she went to the training room, Oregon was inevitably there. Though Oregon said this was because he wanted to personally be the one that kills the next threat as opposed to a machine, all of Goodwin's pokemon knew that the Tyranitar wanted to make sure that no more of Goodwin's pokemon would be killed.

None of them would admit as much, of course.

Arizona hovered in front of the imprisoned Elementals. He would guard them for as long as was necessary, unless Master Goodwin needed him to do otherwise.

He had to.

For the sake of Master Goodwin, and to honor the late Iowa.
----
After the interview and speech had concluded, Goodwin returned to his office, and was silent for a very long time.

After nearly two hours of looking through papers, he turned his gaze to out the window, where he could see nearly all of Hearthome. Trainers did  battles, people conversed in the streets, and near the Contest Hall, Coordinators readied their pokemon for Contests.

And in a distant corner of the city, one that Goodwin could barely see, and Espeon and Eevee walked silently through the streets, side-by-side as if they were friends.

Perhaps they were.

"It is order, Washington," Goodwin said, even though his Metagross hadn't said anything, "Peace, order, prosperity, they are the only things I ever wanted in the long run. For now, at least, we appear to have reached this point. I do hope that we can keep it for as long as possible.

"For the people of Sinnoh, and yes, to Iowa as well, we need to keep the peace, maintain the order, and preserve our prosperity. For the good of man and pokemon.

"For the sake of Sinnoh itself."
----
"_Trainers everywhere were surprised to learn that many of the pokemon on Iron Island have vanished completely. This is completely unprecedented, and those that visit Iron Island frequently hope to find out the cause of such a disappearance.

That's all the news for today. This is Caitlin Demak, signing off._"

_The End._​


----------



## Anomaly 54

((Did someone say _Sequel?!?_ Sweet!

I really liked that, because for a very long time, I tohought it would end like most RPs, with a nice happy ending and all the characters part peacfully and live happily ever after blah blah blah. It was a nice change of pace))


----------



## Mercy

((Oh my. I cannot tell you how amazing the ending was. :] Even though it's pretty sad, it's great because of, like Cheatmaster said, the unhappily ever after. 

I can't wait until the sequel, but I don't think I'll be able to have a descendant of Lucille, only a descendant of Hailey.))


----------



## Anomaly 54

((I didn't think any of the elementals would have decendants. Most of them are in teens, and probably not married, so...))


----------



## Mewtwo

((They're actually all in teens. Now lets move the sequel discussion to the OOC thread, as I am still kinda planning it. I can't have any decendants, because Gary got killed, and Ellie as well.))


----------



## Mewtwo

((Double post, but this will be the last post of this thread. It describes the transformation from and Elemental to a Pokémon.))

Ellie opened her eyes. "Wha...?" She was floating in... well, limbo was the only word able to describe it.

"Hello, young Ellie. We have been waiting."

"Who...?" was all she asked before, one by one, the legendaries began appearing in front of her, Arceus in the dead center.

"As Jacob told you, once an Elemental dies, it becomes a Pokémon. However, it is a Pokémon based upon your personality. You seem to be a loner; an Absol would fit you best."

"But... but I... love Jacob. I know Absols are in the breeding group of Espeons, but... I would like to be an Eeveelution, just to be more... similar, I guess."

"Very well, young Ellie. I will deem your wish and make you a little Eevee. You must grow up, with Jacob as the father figure, until you evolve; then you may be in a relationship."

"And one more thing, Arceus?"

"Yes, Ellie?"

"Can you... make it so the other Elementals may choose what Pokémon they are? I'm sure they have type preferences, and-"

"Yes, I understand. I will make it so. From this day forth, all Elementals shall choose their own Pokémon, their own new body, and their own destiny, which is based upon which Pokémon they choose. Any oppose, speak now." There was silence. "Okay, I decree this rule officially set. Ellie, you must return, though usually in the same spot. Since you dies in flames, and the flames are still going on, we will place you just out of harm's way. Go now, reunite with your soulmate." She could feel her body getting smaller, her bones rearranging to fin that of a young, fluffy Eevee. Whe she opened her eyes next, chaos was still amok. "Jacob." she said. "Time to go." It felt strange not telepathically communicating with him, but he nodded, and they took off, only to be seen again by the next Elementals.


----------

